# Gold Mobility Rental



## TallyTutter

We just came back from a 6 day stay at WDW. I needed to rent a scooter or there was no way I was going to make it through day 1. After reading posts in this forum & looking at the individual companies, Gold Mobility seemed to be the best fit for us & I'm very glad we choose them.

Gold Mobility Scooters (GMS) was wonderful!! I reserved the Pride Go-Go Sport (4 wheel) online for $161 for 7 days (we only used them for 6 days though, it came to $26 & change per day, it would have been $23 a day for 7 days). I was texted the night before to verify our meeting time. They met us at the hotel (on time) & they processed our credit card. Not only did the young man arrive on time (I can't remember his name but he was from Connecticut & wonderful!!!!), he demonstrated to my husband how to dissemble the scooter, put it in the car & then reassemble. It was a blue scooter, most of those that I saw in the parks were red.

The scooter came with the user manual, a phone holder (don't keep your phone in it on rough/cobble stoned terrain, my phone fell out), phone charger, a drink holder & a front basket. He then asked if we wanted a rear basket for no extra charge, yes please! We were given a "shower cap" for the controller in case of rain & 4 ponchos. We had to use all of these during the week. 

We signed the rental paperwork & off we went. The scooter came in very handy to unload the car, the suitcases rolled just fine along side the scooter & the baskets held quite a bit! We parked it at night behind the door, there was a space in between the bed & the wall/door where the scooter fit very well.

We started out the next day with the scooter, a very wet soggy Saturday. I highly recommend using an umbrella & not just a poncho. My legs got soaking wet when I used just the poncho. I also suggest buying a real shower cap before leaving home because the one provided was thin & I had to take it on & off several times and it did rip. It rained a lot, the shower cap was taken on & off because it would storm & then stop, storm & then stop. The concept worked great though! We finally got a larger bag to put over the steering column & all was well. The shower cap will cover the key and battery gauge so it did help that the cap was clear plastic.

This scooter maneuvered very well in all the lines, it turns very well. The seat turns so I could pull up next to a table & sit with no problem. It is smaller than the ones that Disney rents. I only had to transfer to a wheelchair on the HM, FOP & POC. 

To make a long story short, we had absolutely no problems with the scooter & had no need to call Gold Mobility during our rental. The lights underneath the scooter did come in handy, it helped people see me better, I did receive a lot of compliments on them. The battery gauge has about 10 "dots" - red indicates low/dead battery, green is charged. Only on the day we were at Animal Kingdom from 7:30 am to 11:00 pm did the battery drop to 9 dots. Pretty impressive!

We texted the night before our departure to rearrange our pickup time (earlier than originally arranged) & they were again there on time to pick up the scooter. We stayed at the Caribbean Beach & the rep came to our room to pickup the scooter. FYI, we invited him in & he told us that per Disney policy they are not allowed to come into the room so he didn't come in. 

I will rent from Gold Mobility again & I highly recommend them. We were told that they do not advertise, they work on word of mouth. If you use them please give a report online, this business deserves to be recognized and patronized.


----------



## mamabunny

Great review - and it sounds like you all had a great trip!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanks so much for your review!  Do you happen to remember how the "Toggles" (the speed things) worked?  Did you squeeze the handle, like Buena Vista, or did you push a lever with your thumb?Just took a quick look at their website and their rates look awesome.  Definitely worth considering for my next trip.


----------



## TallyTutter

You pull the right handle to go forward & pull left to reverse. If I ever have to rent again I want to get a rearview mirror & bring it with me. It would help SO much.


----------



## dizneefan13

I see he met you at the hotel and processed the charges there. Do you know if they take payment ahead of time and can then leave the scooter with the bell desk? Would love to have the ECV waiting for us when we arrive.  We've used Buena Vista before and it worked well.


----------



## SueM in MN

dizneefan13 said:


> I see he met you at the hotel and processed the charges there. Do you know if they take payment ahead of time and can then leave the scooter with the bell desk? Would love to have the ECV waiting for us when we arrive.  We've used Buena Vista before and it worked well.


No, they would not be able to.
Only specific ‘Featured Providers’ are allowed to leave the ECV at Bell Services. Other companies must arrange to meet with guests for delivery and pick up.

Buena Vista is one of the Featured Providers. Gold Mobility is not, so they are not allowed to leave the ECV at Bell Services. 
Post 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread has more information, including a list of the Featured Providers.


----------



## TallyTutter

dizneefan13 said:


> I see he met you at the hotel and processed the charges there. Do you know if they take payment ahead of time and can then leave the scooter with the bell desk? Would love to have the ECV waiting for us when we arrive.  We've used Buena Vista before and it worked well.



They will process the payment before but they can't leave it with the bell desk. He was there right after we arrived, no waiting.


----------



## Simba's Mom

dizneefan13 said:


> I see he met you at the hotel and processed the charges there. Do you know if they take payment ahead of time and can then leave the scooter with the bell desk? Would love to have the ECV waiting for us when we arrive.  We've used Buena Vista before and it worked well.



Interestingly, the fact that Buena Vista leaves it with bell services has both pros and cons to me.  For one thing, last time we were there, bell services couldn't find the key that had been left assigned to my scooter, so they had to find another key "that worked" (giving credence to the fact that multiple keys are interchangeable and yes, someone may drive off with your scooter).  The other thing that makes me uneasy is that I read here about someone who returned their scooter and then BV called them and said they went to the resort and no scooter!  Thus, there was a problem with the renter saying they'd returned the scooter.  I noticed that when I returned my scooter, there was no place to sign, and the bell services person just took it and pushed it toward the storage room.  I made sure I took notice of his name and town, and the time I returned it-just in case!


----------



## dizneefan13

Yes, I read that post too. What a headache! But I think eventually they located it.
Its just a matter of timing and I will talk to them when I rent and see what the options are. It sounds like they are very responsible and will be there when they say they will. I looked at their website and their scooters look very nice! The last one we had from BV was a bit beat up, but worked fine, so no big deal.


----------



## KimmiP

Thank you for this!  My DH threw his back completely out and we head down on June 9th.  So for the first time we will need a ECV.  I was reading all about the different vendors and saw this and after researching, this was the best choice.  Love the blue and all the extras.  Booked online and spoke to someone with my questions.  

I will let you know how it goes!


----------



## TallyTutter

Good luck!! FYI, the basket for the back we were given was large enough for a small cooler.


----------



## Simba's Mom

If anyone else has an experience with Gold Mobility, I'd really like to hear  it.  Thinking of trying it on my next trip.


----------



## Euby

I'm using them for my trip in less than 2 weeks.  I will definitely report back on my experience.


----------



## Hopefully

SueM in MN said:


> No, they would not be able to.
> Only specific ‘Featured Providers’ are allowed to leave the ECV at Bell Services. Other companies must arrange to meet with guests for delivery and pick up.
> 
> Buena Vista is one of the Featured Providers. Gold Mobility is not, so they are not allowed to leave the ECV at Bell Services.
> Post 2 of the disABILITIES FAQs thread has more information, including a list of the Featured Providers.





Simba's Mom said:


> If anyone else has an experience with Gold Mobility, I'd really like to hear  it.  Thinking of trying it on my next trip.



I read all of Gold Mobility Scooter website and I submit they are using False Advertising. Near the end, after pictures of rental strollers, they display information that appears official Disney, unequivocally stating that all scooters must be delivered directly to the guests and Bell Services can No Longer accept delivery. 
I will not use, and recommend against any company that lies. 
i am only  a scooter user not related to any company.


----------



## mamabunny

Hopefully said:


> I read all of Gold Mobility Scooter website and I submit they are using False Advertising. Near the end, after pictures of rental strollers, they display information that appears official Disney, unequivocally stating that all scooters must be delivered directly to the guests and Bell Services can No Longer accept delivery.
> I will not use, and recommend against any company that lies.
> i am only  a scooter user not related to any company.



*Not* sticking up for them, but I wonder if they worded it from the perspective of a non "Featured Providers" perspective - remembering that once upon a time EVERY vendor in Orlando was able to just drop off and pick up from Bell Services at every WDW Resort at will (meaning whenever they wanted/needed to).


----------



## Hopefully

mamabunny said:


> *Not* sticking up for them, but I wonder if they worded it from the perspective of a non "Featured Providers" perspective - remembering that once upon a time EVERY vendor in Orlando was able to just drop off and pick up from Bell Services at every WDW Resort at will (meaning whenever they wanted/needed to).


Did you go to the web site and look at it?
That is not how it looked to me.
To my knowledge, they are a new vendor in this market. I worry that they could scam folks. It didn't look good to me. I have "no skin in this game" other than that I am a scooter user too.


----------



## Starwind

FWIW it looks like they may have started business in mid/late 2017, per their Facebook page ("Launched in November 2017") and the registration of their domain name (2017-07-06).

SW


----------



## mamabunny

Hopefully said:


> Did you go to the web site and look at it?
> That is not how it looked to me.
> To my knowledge, they are a new vendor in this market. I worry that they could scam folks. It didn't look good to me. I have "no skin in this game" other than that I am a scooter user too.



I got curious (LOL, you know me - I don't need to rent a scooter, but this kind of piqued my interest) and I went to the website.

Here's (copied and pasted) what I found, towards the bottom of the page, under a GIANT Disney logo:



> *If you are staying at a Disney Resort*
> In November 2012 Disney changed its policy regarding delivery and pick up of mobility scooter rentals and stroller rentals.
> 
> All scooter rental and stroller rental deliveries & pickups MUST BE MADE DIRECTLY TO THE GUEST.
> 
> Bell stations OR concierge will NO LONGER accept delivery for the guest for scooter rental or stroller rental .
> 
> You will receive a call from Gold Mobility prior to your delivery to setup up a specific delivery and pick-up appointment times for your scooter rental or stroller rental products. Free delivery and pick-up is provided to a Disney World Resort guests.



Having read the entire page down to that point, I (personally) don't take that to mean ALL rental vendors, but that Gold is doing what they claim they will further up the page - delivering directly to the renter, at a pre-arranged time.  That's all.

I agree that if you take that paragraph out of context, it could be construed that Gold is claiming that *every* rental vendor now has to follow those rules - which, as we know does not hold true for "Featured Providers" who have basically paid-to-play with Disney.

But in the context of their page, I think it's OK. Quite frankly, given the information that @Starwind found, I was expecting a more "polished" and professional look to the website, but that's a personal opinion.

@Hopefully, like you, I never want to see anyone get ripped off - and given this is such a new company (relatively speaking) there's not a lot of feedback about them, like there is for some of the other companies that have been around longer. But there's always room in any market for a good, solid company that wants to do right by their customers.  Let's hope that Gold's is one of those companies!  ​


----------



## TallyTutter

I can understand being skeptical about a new vendor. I was too. However, I did my homework, spoke to the vendor on the phone & asked all the questions that I felt were necessary to assure myself that they were legitimate. 

Having just rented from them I can tell you that they NEVER in any way tried to insinuate that they were "a featured provider" either on the phone or in person. They told me up front that they would have to deliver directly to me, in fact I had to sign for the scooter. They were totally up front about everything. I was able to reserve, rent and use the scooter worry free for 6 days. When the young man came to pick up the scooter he said he could meet us at our room or at the front lobby (actually he would meet us wherever we asked him too) but it had to be in person. He told us up front that per Disney policy he could not come in the room. 

When needed, I will rent from them again & I will recommend them to any that ask. As with any decision, take the time to make a call & do your own "due diligence". My needs and questions may be different from yours.


----------



## akayek31

I called them today to check out the difference in them and Apple scooter who I always use.  I switched by the end of the phone call.  I am saving $60 for my 14 day trip by switching.  Plus I love the look and features I saw on the website.


----------



## Selket

TallyTutter said:


> You pull the right handle to go forward & pull left to reverse. If I ever have to rent again I want to get a rearview mirror & bring it with me. It would help SO much.



So do folks who use BV scooters cause of the squeeze handle think this is the squeeze type?  I can't tell lol!

Is any insurance included or optional to purchase?  

I stick with BV scooters because of the squeeze handle and I do like the convenience of pick up and drop off at the bell services.  I always imagine me trying to leave for the airport and they haven't come yet to pick up the scooter...


----------



## TallyTutter

akayek31 said:


> I called them today to check out the difference in them and Apple scooter who I always use.  I switched by the end of the phone call.  I am saving $60 for my 14 day trip by switching.  Plus I love the look and features I saw on the website.



$60 is a good savings! Let us know your experience when you get back.


----------



## Euby

I got my packet in the mail from Gold Mobility.  They included maps from Universal and the 4 Disney Parks for disabled guests, plus a guide book of their own making that explained how to break down the ECVs for transport, plus their own take on the transferrability for all of the parks in the area (including Legoland).  So far I'm impressed.  I'll be getting my ECV from them on Sunday.


----------



## Selket

I just checked out their web page and I didn't realize from the previous posts that they have a flat fee rental which covers 7 days - so if you want 3 or 4 days it is the same price as 7 days - they don't pro-rate.   I'm not sure what happens if you want 8 days or 10 days - I wonder if they charge you for another week?

Damage waiver is included in the price.  Downside for me is that I like making short trips (4 days) so the $180 flat rate charge would make them more expensive than other places.  I rarely make an exactly 7 day trip.


----------



## TallyTutter

Selket said:


> I just checked out their web page and I didn't realize from the previous posts that they have a flat fee rental which covers 7 days - so if you want 3 or 4 days it is the same price as 7 days - they don't pro-rate.   I'm not sure what happens if you want 8 days or 10 days - I wonder if they charge you for another week?
> 
> Damage waiver is included in the price.  Downside for me is that I like making short trips (4 days) so the $180 flat rate charge would make them more expensive than other places.  I rarely make an exactly 7 day trip.



The total for 7 days is $161.00. When we rented we were only going to be there for 6 days ($26 per day). We paid the $161 for 7 days ($23 per day). Even though we were one day short, it was still a good value. It may not be if you're only staying for 3-4 days. If you can find a better deal than that, you should go with the other company.


----------



## TallyTutter

Euby said:


> I got my packet in the mail from Gold Mobility.  They included maps from Universal and the 4 Disney Parks for disabled guests, plus a guide book of their own making that explained how to break down the ECVs for transport, plus their own take on the transferrability for all of the parks in the area (including Legoland).  So far I'm impressed.  I'll be getting my ECV from them on Sunday.



Y'all have a great time! Prepare for the rain & you shouldn't have a problem whatever.


----------



## sgtdisney

Thanks to TallyTutter and the wonderful review, and some offline private discussions, we used GMS (Gold Mobility) for our recent Disney trip.  Here now, but leaving this morning.  What a fantastic company and service.  WOW!  From start to finish GMS was great and the scooter was fantastic.   Perfect experience.  I will write a better review later, but wanted to thank TallyTutter for the recommendation.   I HIGHLY recommend GMS as well.  What a great experience, and very fair price.  Nick was great!   Also about the Bell Services concerns.  GMS scheduled times to drop off and pick up our scooter on our schedule.  It was so helpful to have the company there to show me how to run the scooter and more importantly, how to take it apart correctly so I could load it in our rental van.


----------



## TallyTutter

sgtdisney said:


> Thanks to TallyTutter and the wonderful review, and some offline private discussions, we used GMS (Gold Mobility) for our recent Disney trip.  Here now, but leaving this morning.  What a fantastic company and service.  WOW!  From start to finish GMS was great and the scooter was fantastic.   Perfect experience.  I will write a better review later, but wanted to thank TallyTutter for the recommendation.   I HIGHLY recommend GMS as well.  What a great experience, and very fair price.  Nick was great!   Also about the Bell Services concerns.  GMS scheduled times to drop off and pick up our scooter on our schedule.  It was so helpful to have the company there to show me how to run the scooter and more importantly, how to take it apart correctly so I could load it in our rental van.



I'm so glad y'all had a good experience. I can't wait to read your trip report & review.


----------



## UncleMike101

sgtdisney said:


> Thanks to TallyTutter and the wonderful review, and some offline private discussions, we used GMS (Gold Mobility) for our recent Disney trip.  Here now, but leaving this morning.  What a fantastic company and service.  WOW!  From start to finish GMS was great and the scooter was fantastic.   Perfect experience.  I will write a better review later, but wanted to thank TallyTutter for the recommendation.   I HIGHLY recommend GMS as well.  What a great experience, and very fair price.  Nick was great!   Also about the Bell Services concerns.  GMS scheduled times to drop off and pick up our scooter on our schedule.  It was so helpful to have the company there to show me how to run the scooter and more importantly, how to take it apart correctly so I could load it in our rental van.


Slightly off topic but does GMS have ECV's that can be operated in the rain?
I've seen a couple of places that state that their vehicles are not water proof.


----------



## TallyTutter

UncleMike101 said:


> Slightly off topic but does GMS have ECV's that can be operated in the rain?
> I've seen a couple of places that state that their vehicles are not water proof.



Well, I asked that very question. I was there May 18 - 24, it rained all day that Saturday & off/on the rest of the week, that was a very wet week at Disney. It rained so bad Saturday night that Fantasmic was cancelled. I was told that the controls MUST be covered, that's why they provide you with the shower cap. I was told that as long as the controls were covered I could use the scooter in the rain, the degree of rain is what would make the difference. One night @ Epcot it was raining on the way back to the parking lot, I used an umbrella, which covered me & the controls (which were also covered by the shower cap) and had no problem. At no time did GMS state or imply that the scooters were waterproof.

FYI - a poncho will not cover your legs on a scooter & your legs will get soaked, an umbrella or waders are the only thing that will!


----------



## akayek31

TallyTutter said:


> $60 is a good savings! Let us know your experience when you get back.


I am not going until September but I will let you know how it was when I get back.  I chose the sun canopy as my free upgrade.  Does anyone know how that will work going on and off the Disney buses and monorails?


----------



## sgtdisney

TallyTutter said:


> Well, I asked that very question. I was there May 18 - 24, it rained all day that Saturday & off/on the rest of the week, that was a very wet week at Disney. It rained so bad Saturday night that Fantasmic was cancelled. I was told that the controls MUST be covered, that's why they provide you with the shower cap. I was told that as long as the controls were covered I could use the scooter in the rain, the degree of rain is what would make the difference. One night @ Epcot it was raining on the way back to the parking lot, I used an umbrella, which covered me & the controls (which were also covered by the shower cap) and had no problem. At no time did GMS state or imply that the scooters were waterproof.
> 
> FYI - a poncho will not cover your legs on a scooter & your legs will get soaked, an umbrella or waders are the only thing that will!




This is exactly what GMS told me too.   He said as long as we covered the control panel it would be OK running in rain.  He recommended if it was a pouring, driving rain fall it would be good to get out it, but for typical Florida rains it was OK to us.  He said if the control panel got wet, it would need to dry out.   We had rain daily and never had a problem.  The shower cap they provided lasted our entire 10 days and it was on off many times.


----------



## TallyTutter

akayek31 said:


> I am not going until September but I will let you know how it was when I get back.  I chose the sun canopy as my free upgrade.  Does anyone know how that will work going on and off the Disney buses and monorails?



I'm hoping that the canopy is collapsible because I don't see how it could get on the monorail with it up. It will certainly come in handy though! Enjoy!!


----------



## chidseyc

We used Gold Mobility for my wife’s broken foot last week. It was great! Delivery and pickup was on time and flexible as we had to change our pickup time and locations. The scooter was easy to disassemble for our rental van and we went two days on one charge. I highly recommend them!


----------



## KimmiP

We used GMS last week due to the recommendation here.  My husband threw his back out right before the trip. 

They were great!  Got our package with all the info and the day before they texted me regarding the drop off time.  I stated the time we should be arriving but if we were delayed I would let him know.  Got another text on arrival day asking if we were on time, which I verified.  He even texted me to let me know he would be there in 10 minutes.  I also had the guy from Connecticut (that is where we are from), he was awesome, gave my husband instructions and showed him where everything was.  Even gave him the tip that if you get back on and try to move and all you hear is the beep beep beep...the main reason is that a cast member may have moved the ECV and not taken it out of neutral. He said that is their main calls.  Also this thing went forever on one charge.  We forgot to charge it one night and it still was a full charge.

We received texts the next day asking if everything was ok and if there was anything questions we had.  And as for drop off, we got a text confirmation of the time and place and another when he was on route.

I would totally recommend this to anyone.  This was my first need of an ECV and if this is the service we received, I am now spoiled...


----------



## TallyTutter

KimmiP said:


> We used GMS last week due to the recommendation here.  My husband threw his back out right before the trip.
> 
> They were great!  Got our package with all the info and the day before they texted me regarding the drop off time.  I stated the time we should be arriving but if we were delayed I would let him know.  Got another text on arrival day asking if we were on time, which I verified.  He even texted me to let me know he would be there in 10 minutes.  I also had the guy from Connecticut (that is where we are from), he was awesome, gave my husband instructions and showed him where everything was.  Even gave him the tip that if you get back on and try to move and all you hear is the beep beep beep...the main reason is that a cast member may have moved the ECV and not taken it out of neutral. He said that is their main calls.  Also this thing went forever on one charge.  We forgot to charge it one night and it still was a full charge.
> 
> We received texts the next day asking if everything was ok and if there was anything questions we had.  And as for drop off, we got a text confirmation of the time and place and another when he was on route.
> 
> I would totally recommend this to anyone.  This was my first need of an ECV and if this is the service we received, I am now spoiled...



I am so glad that you had a good experience KimmiP! That was exactly my experience! I'm spoiled too, I've got two more big trips coming up & wish GMS was an option for those trips.


----------



## TallyTutter

chidseyc said:


> We used Gold Mobility for my wife’s broken foot last week. It was great! Delivery and pickup was on time and flexible as we had to change our pickup time and locations. The scooter was easy to disassemble for our rental van and we went two days on one charge. I highly recommend them!



I'm glad you had a great experience. I found you can't beat GMS for service & price.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Keep those reviews coming!  Right now, the fact that they're so new scares me.  It could be that they'll be great-heck, I remember when Owner's Locker Started and they've done so well and made so many people happy.  However, I remember a certain Limo Company that came and went so fast  (can't remember the company's name, but the owner went by "Rabbit")  At first he was the favored one, but then he started letting down lots of people (including me) and shortly after, he disappeared as quickly as he'd shown up.  Gold Mobility sounds great, and I'd like to give them a chance but, as they say, "once bitten, twice shy".


----------



## KimmiP

Simba's Mom said:


> Keep those reviews coming!  Right now, the fact that they're so new scares me.  It could be that they'll be great-heck, I remember when Owner's Locker Started and they've done so well and made so many people happy.  However, I remember a certain Limo Company that came and went so fast  (can't remember the company's name, but the owner went by "Rabbit")  At first he was the favored one, but then he started letting down lots of people (including me) and shortly after, he disappeared as quickly as he'd shown up.  Gold Mobility sounds great, and I'd like to give them a chance but, as they say, "once bitten, twice shy".



I understand your concern.  I asked how business was going and they said it increases every month.  They were up 300% and only had 5 scooters in the warehouse left for that week.  I think you should give it a try.


----------



## sgtdisney

KimmiP said:


> I understand your concern.  I asked how business was going and they said it increases every month.  They were up 300% and only had 5 scooters in the warehouse left for that week.  I think you should give it a try.



When I was talking with them, they told me this as well.  They are growing quickly based on the good word of mouth.  The scooter we got to use for 10 days looked like it was brand new.  Nick told me they were getting in new stock to keep up with the demand.  They were completely professional and communication was fantastic from start to finish.


----------



## OhioWDWDuo

Hi All- Looking to rent a last-minute scooter due to a new foot injury. Thanks for all the feedback on this thread! Just curious, which type of scooter did you use from GMS? They have 4 different ones on their webpage and I’m looking for the best option for a new scooter driver (never used one before, so looking for easy maneuverability but sturdy). Thanks!


----------



## sgtdisney

OhioWDWDuo said:


> Hi All- Looking to rent a last-minute scooter due to a new foot injury. Thanks for all the feedback on this thread! Just curious, which type of scooter did you use from GMS? They have 4 different ones on their webpage and I’m looking for the best option for a new scooter driver (never used one before, so looking for easy maneuverability but sturdy). Thanks!



We rented the Pride Go-Go Sport 4-wheel scooter.    I called and talked to Nick when I was researching and we decided that would be the best one for our needs.  It is smaller than the larger units, but it also easier to take apart and put into the trunk.  We had rented a minivan and it easily fit in the back.   The battery gauge never dropped and we did a lot of travelling on our days in the park.  We did charge it ever night.  What was nice was we could leave the scooter in the car and just bring in the battery alone to charge it.  The three wheels units have a tighter turning circle than the 4 wheel ones, but I just thought it would a little more stable for someone not used to driving one around in big crowds.   If you have any questions give them a call.  They are so helpful and will help you make the right choice without trying to up-sell you.


----------



## Euby

Just got back from my trip to WDW.  I used GMS this time for my scooter rental rather than BV (who I've used twice in the past).  I was extremely pleased with their service.  Nick and Vick were great!  Nick did the introduction and demonstration of the scooter.  Vick picked up the scooter (Nick was going on vacation).  We coordinated everything via text and it was really convenient.  

My additional accessory was a cane holder.  I got the Victory 10 3-wheeled model.  It was highly maneuverable and made it easy for me to park on the buses quickly.  It kept the charge all day long.  I'm pooh-sized so I was concerned about how well it would do.  It would lag a little going up hills, but that was easily resolved by increasing the power to more rabbit-mode.  I did not try to break the scooter down as I had planned on using Disney transport.  I got several questions about the scooter from other guests and told them how pleased I was.  The undercarriage lighting seemed to help a lot at night.

When I met Vick to return the scooter, I mentioned to him my *only* complaint.  The LED lights that indicate the battery life were REALLY bright.  I had gotten a piece of tape from the front desk and folded up a piece of note paper to cover it up.  Vick said that they were going to be updating their fleet in the next 9 weeks and that the new ones had a dimmer switch.

I'm going back in September and will definitely be using GMS again!


----------



## sgtdisney

I forgot about how bright the LED lights were on the battery gauge.  The're pretty bright.  My wife put her Minnie baseball cap over it at night so it glowed from within.  The dimmer switch will be a good improvement.


----------



## Zentra

I usually use Apple but we are going for 9 nights and it would be about $255 or so from apple and it looks like only $200 for GMS. I like the idea of the undercarriage lighting. I'm seriously thinking about making a reservation for my time when we go at Thanksgiving. Also as to the LED lights on the battery gage, I have always had that problem but would buy a key chain from Disney that was big and had the wristband so that i could just put the key on it and then put the wristband on my wrist when I left the scooter. Some days I wasn't wearing pockets or had my purse. When I did this i'd put the picture (key chain) between the nobs and black out the lights lol.


----------



## mamabunny

I have undercarriage lighting that I installed on my personal mobility device, and I was *stunned* the first time we were at WDW at what a difference it makes at night.  I have less trouble at night with people walking "into" me - and it really can help light the way.

I also have headlights and taillights, and I make sure to keep those aimed at the ground to not shine into the eyes of the little stroller nuggets.  They sit closest to the hot asphalt at WDW, can't see a thing most of the time, and probably can't even hear their parents voices over all the commotion.  The last thing they need is someone shining ECV headlights into their eyes.

My undercarriage lighting changes colors, so I am my own Main Street Electrical Parade everywhere I go!


----------



## TallyTutter

mamabunny said:


> I have undercarriage lighting that I installed on my personal mobility device, and I was *stunned* the first time we were at WDW at what a difference it makes at night.  I have less trouble at night with people walking "into" me - and it really can help light the way.
> 
> I also have headlights and taillights, and I make sure to keep those aimed at the ground to not shine into the eyes of the little stroller nuggets.  They sit closest to the hot asphalt at WDW, can't see a thing most of the time, and probably can't even hear their parents voices over all the commotion.  The last thing they need is someone shining ECV headlights into their eyes.
> 
> My undercarriage lighting changes colors, so I am my own Main Street Electrical Parade everywhere I go!



_My undercarriage lighting changes colors, so I am my own Main Street Electrical Parade everywhere I go!_
That is exactly how I felt & that was with just the white lights! It certainly helped other people see me though.


----------



## TallyTutter

Euby said:


> Just got back from my trip to WDW.  I used GMS this time for my scooter rental rather than BV (who I've used twice in the past).  I was extremely pleased with their service.  Nick and Vick were great!  Nick did the introduction and demonstration of the scooter.  Vick picked up the scooter (Nick was going on vacation).  We coordinated everything via text and it was really convenient.
> 
> My additional accessory was a cane holder.  I got the Victory 10 3-wheeled model.  It was highly maneuverable and made it easy for me to park on the buses quickly.  It kept the charge all day long.  I'm pooh-sized so I was concerned about how well it would do.  It would lag a little going up hills, but that was easily resolved by increasing the power to more rabbit-mode.  I did not try to break the scooter down as I had planned on using Disney transport.  I got several questions about the scooter from other guests and told them how pleased I was.  The undercarriage lighting seemed to help a lot at night.
> 
> When I met Vick to return the scooter, I mentioned to him my *only* complaint.  The LED lights that indicate the battery life were REALLY bright.  I had gotten a piece of tape from the front desk and folded up a piece of note paper to cover it up.  Vick said that they were going to be updating their fleet in the next 9 weeks and that the new ones had a dimmer switch.
> 
> I'm going back in September and will definitely be using GMS again!



I'm very glad that y'all had a good experience. It's nice when your only complaint is that they gave you too much of something! I agree though, that battery light was very bright!


----------



## KimmiP

Omg I forgot about the undercarriage lighting.  That was truly helpful, especially in AK at night.  

My daughter kept calling my husband "Captain Underglow"


----------



## sgtdisney

KimmiP said:


> Omg I forgot about the undercarriage lighting.  That was truly helpful, especially in AK at night.
> 
> My daughter kept calling my husband "Captain Underglow"



Haha!!!  Yes that undercarriage lighting was so helpful.   We got comments about it as well.   Made it easier to drive in the dark park.


----------



## cmwade77

Well, based on the reviews, we just booked them for our January trip. We can't beat the prices either and so far they seem to be all that you guys have said.


----------



## mamabunny

KimmiP said:


> Omg I forgot about the undercarriage lighting.  That was truly helpful, especially in AK at night.
> 
> My daughter kept calling my husband "Captain Underglow"



I *literally* just LOL'd at this, and my family was all like "WHAT IS SO FUNNY ON THE DIS TONIGHT?"  And now *my* husband has a new nickname as well LOL


----------



## CatNipRules

Okay, so based on everyone's reviews I changed my reservation from Walker to them. I just spoke with them on the phone and they were so nice!! I'm also going to be saving almost $100 over the rental I had planned. Always a bonus!! And the free rear basket is a plus. 

Just a question for others. Is the basket removable? I'm just curious how it works on the Disney transportation.


----------



## sgtdisney

CatNipRules said:


> Okay, so based on everyone's reviews I changed my reservation from Walker to them. I just spoke with them on the phone and they were so nice!! I'm also going to be saving almost $100 over the rental I had planned. Always a bonus!! And the free rear basket is a plus.
> 
> Just a question for others. Is the basket removable? I'm just curious how it works on the Disney transportation.



We had the basket on our ECV.   It is definitely removable.  It slides into the back of the scooter and there is a pin to hold it in.   We took it off every time we broke the scooter down to put it into the mini-van I rented.   We did take the scooter, with the basket attached, onto the Disney buses as well, and had no problem with it at all.  We were prepared to take the basket off, but there was no need.  It fit fine on the bus.


----------



## Selket

Is the "tiller" (the part you push to drive the scooter) similar to the ones on the BV scooters?


----------



## CatNipRules

Selket said:


> Is the "tiller" (the part you push to drive the scooter) similar to the ones on the BV scooters?


I believe that it is. If you go to their website they have pictures of the ECV's on there.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

Thank you so much this information, it made my scooter rental decision so much easier. I was referred by someone in another thread I started this morning looking for a solution for my parents visit. Everyone seems to have had a great experience with GMS. I hope we do too! Their reviews were spotless also. I took a shot. I called, and I reserved 2 Victory 10 3 wheel scooters (bigger ones) for the first two weeks of August. We are staying at Fort Wilderness Cabins the first week, and Polynesian the second week. Their scooters came with two accessories that I needed for my dad, a built in fan and a sun canopy. My dad has issues with heat. The price was half of what one of featured list companies were for the exact match 14 day rental with the accessories and insurance. The catch is they need to meet you in person, because they are not on the featured list. They said they can come anytime you need your scooter delivery or pickup day or night. I personally think that is better in our circumstances because my parents are not familiar with using scooters.  They seemed really nice on the phone, and helpful answering lots of questions. I'm new to dis boards, and everyone seems so helpful here!


----------



## CatNipRules

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> Thank you so much this information, it made my scooter rental decision so much easier. I was referred by someone in another thread I started this morning looking for a solution for my parents visit. Everyone seems to have had a great experience with GMS. I hope we do too! Their reviews were spotless also. I took a shot. I called, and I reserved 2 Victory 10 3 wheel scooters (bigger ones) for the first two weeks of August. We are staying at Fort Wilderness Cabins the first week, and Polynesian the second week. Their scooters came with two accessories that I needed for my dad, a built in fan and a sun canopy. My dad has issues with heat. The price was half of what one of featured list companies were for the exact match 14 day rental with the accessories and insurance. The catch is they need to meet you in person, because they are not on the featured list. They said they can come anytime you need your scooter delivery or pickup day or night. I personally think that is better in our circumstances because my parents are not familiar with using scooters.  They seemed really nice on the phone, and helpful answering lots of questions. I'm new to dis boards, and everyone seems so helpful here!


They told me that I could call them when I'm on the Magical Express and let them know about what time I would be arriving at the hotel. That they would be there to meet me when I got there. They seem super friendly and I received a packet in the mail from them with park maps and even a food and wine festival guide since I will be there during that time. So far the service I've gotten from them is outstanding.


----------



## TallyTutter

AngelaMouse1991 & CatNipRules, I don't think either of you will be disappointed, y'all are in good hands. Enjoy you trips!


----------



## UncleMike101

I'm thinking that Gold Mobility looks like a worthwhile company to do business with.
I have some questions for anyone experienced in ECV use at WDW.
I'm still recovering from joint and nerve damage courtesy of a bout with Sepsis last year.
Short distances with a cane are doable but the trek around the parks all day looks like a no go situation.
I  will primarily need an ECV to get from point A to point B.
If I rent an ECV it'll be my first time. (I'm an ECV virgin )
Are there places at the attractions to park ECV's while on a ride or in a theater?
Same question for the restaurants and other snack locations like Karamell-Kuche and Les Halles Boulangeris-Patisserie?
Thanks.


----------



## CatNipRules

UncleMike101 said:


> I'm thinking that Gold Mobility looks like a worthwhile company to do business with.
> I have some questions for anyone experienced in ECV use at WDW.
> I'm still recovering from joint and nerve damage courtesy of a bout with Sepsis last year.
> Short distances with a cane are doable but the trek around the parks all day looks like a no go situation.
> I  will primarily need an ECV to get from point A to point B.
> If I rent an ECV it'll be my first time. (I'm an ECV virgin )
> Are there places at the attractions to park ECV's while on a ride or in a theater?
> Same question for the restaurants and other snack locations like Karamell-Kuche and Les Halles Boulangeris-Patisserie?
> Thanks.


Most of the rides are accessible with the ECVs. Unless you want to park them and walk through the lines. I usually ask the cast members where to park the ECV. They are very helpful in that regard. 

Karamell-Kuche is definitely too small to take an ECV inside. Never been in the other one though. 

I find that it’s easier to park my ECV and walk inside. Let’s me stretch my legs a bit. 

If you have any other questions please feel free to ask.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

I asked the customer service guy at Gold Mobility when I placed my reservation yesterday a ton of questions because my mom or dad never used a scooter before either. My mom especially was nervous about using a scooter. He recommended the 3 wheel wheel one over the four wheel because mom and Dad were both inexperienced and will be putting them on bus. They will be using the scooters as a chair inside several the theaters and shows too. He said the three wheel scooters are much easier to turn, and get threw tight places better. He also claimed most shows and theaters including the Fantasmic show at Hollywood Studios (thats on our list) has special parking spots where you can stay on the scooter during the entire show. He claimed that you can drive the scooters into lots of restaurants, shops and threw most ride cues. In all cases he said Disney cast members will direct you to special scooter accessable entrance when needed. Gold Mobility offers in person delivery to everyone no matter what hotel your staying at that put my mom at ease.  On delivery of the scooter he said they adjust it for comfort, spend as much time as you need to answer any in general questions you have, teach you proper operation, share tips, and go over things like charging, transporting, and such. Its been a great customer service experience so far. I was on the phone for 30 minutes.


----------



## mamabunny

UncleMike101 said:


> I'm thinking that Gold Mobility looks like a worthwhile company to do business with.
> I have some questions for anyone experienced in ECV use at WDW.
> I'm still recovering from joint and nerve damage courtesy of a bout with Sepsis last year.
> Short distances with a cane are doable but the trek around the parks all day looks like a no go situation.
> I  will primarily need an ECV to get from point A to point B.
> If I rent an ECV it'll be my first time. (I'm an ECV virgin )
> Are there places at the attractions to park ECV's while on a ride or in a theater?
> Same question for the restaurants and other snack locations like Karamell-Kuche and Les Halles Boulangeris-Patisserie?
> Thanks.




I drive my personal ECV through both KK & LHBP every trip.  GO SLOWLY (can't stress that enough) and (ideally) have someone in your party help you clear the stanchions in the queue as you turn corners.  

And welcome to our little corner of the DIS!  Sorry you have to lose your ECV-Vcard, but at least you are planning and ready!  

Remember that in the upper right corner of every page is that "Search... " box - use it just like you use Google, and search for "First Time ECV" and you should find TONS of posts with tips for newbies!  

Have a great trip - and STOCK UP AT KK - you can take that caramel popcorn stuff home, (yes, it will get soggy) but spread it out on a parchment lined baking sheet and warm it in the oven (think 185 degrees preheated, for about 10 minutes) and it crisps right back up and makes your house smell like the best place at Epcot!


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

For those of you that have used GMS to rent a scooter before I chose my Free accessory as the sun shade canopy attachment. Does that canopy need to come off to transport on the Disney Busses or could we just leave them on? If it has to come off is it easy to do? Also will the bus driver help park the scooter on the bus?


----------



## UncleMike101

mamabunny said:


> I drive my personal ECV through both KK & LHBP every trip.  GO SLOWLY (can't stress that enough) and (ideally) have someone in your party help you clear the stanchions in the queue as you turn corners.
> 
> And welcome to our little corner of the DIS!  Sorry you have to lose your ECV-Vcard, but at least you are planning and ready!
> 
> Remember that in the upper right corner of every page is that "Search... " box - use it just like you use Google, and search for "First Time ECV" and you should find TONS of posts with tips for newbies!
> 
> Have a great trip - and STOCK UP AT KK - you can take that caramel popcorn stuff home, (yes, it will get soggy) but spread it out on a parchment lined baking sheet and warm it in the oven (think 185 degrees preheated, for about 10 minutes) and it crisps right back up and makes your house smell like the best place at Epcot!


Thanks.
And I'll be taking back as much of the Werther's caramel corn as I can cram into my flight luggage.
I think I'll get the optional rear basket on the Gold Mobility ECV so I can load up on my last night at EPCOT.
My five year old Granddaughter, and her Mom and Dad, will help me dispose of it. 
I've tried the Werther's caramel corn sold in stores but it's a disappointment after having it fresh from the mixing bowl at KK.
BTW it makes a great portable breakfast.
I think of it as puffy Frosted Flakes without the mess of the milk.


----------



## mamabunny

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> For those of you that have used GMS to rent a scooter before I chose my Free accessory as the sun shade canopy attachment. Does that canopy need to come off to transport on the Disney Busses or could we just leave them on? If it has to come off is it easy to do? Also will the bus driver help park the scooter on the bus?



Most likely it can stay on - I do not have any direct experience with Gold - but I hope you will take a teeny bit of advice regarding sunshades on ECVs (in general).

The first ECV I ever had to rent, I naturally got the sunshade.  Because I suffer from a particularly painful and inconvenient form of sun allergy, I am always looking for ways to protect myself from the Florida sun.  (At home, I'm basically a vampire/Queen of the Mole People, especially in the summer months LOL)

What I rapidly learned was this:  The sunshade really doesn't do diddly squat to protect you from the sun, except under two very narrow conditions:  First, when the sun is DIRECTLY overhead, it will offer some protection - for about an hour a day.  

Second, any time that you are driving AWAY from the primary direction that the sun is shining, it will offer *some* protection, but the closer the sun is to the horizon (morning or evening) the less effect the sunshade has, because it just shines *through* the sunshade, onto the occupant, rather than being blocked.

In the meantime, others Guests will *not* like you.  The sunshades are big, and cumbersome - and they block the ability of other pedestrians behind you to be able to see ahead of you when you are moving - thereby leaving them to guess if/when you will need to stop suddenly, since you will have no brake lights like a car.

When it comes to the bus, it makes it exponentially more difficult to drive the ECV on and off of the bus.  And yes, the Bus Drivers will *help* you (they are allowed to give verbal commands, for example) but they are not supposed to actually load the ECV on the bus - they can get in trouble for that.  You, or someone in your travel party, or some other Guest you "deputize" is supposed to drive the ECV on and off the bus.  It's not hard to do, especially once you have practiced a few times, but the sunshade will make it more difficult to see where you are going, which can lead to problems with loading/unloading.

Finally, other Guests will have to step around you, and in front of you to be able to see parades, shows, etc, - thereby blocking your view, because your giant honking sunshade blocked *their* view when they were standing behind you.

It's tough enough to drive an ECV at WDW.  The sunshade makes it tougher.  It will impede your ability to back up (this is more important than you think) and for some reason, it really annoys bipedal (non ECV using) Guests.  

What most folks in this forum recommend is a big old sun hat.  If you are determined to create a larger shade pattern, then a parasol (but be very mindful of the others around you - you don't want to poke out someone's eye!)  I personally have a clamp on trapezoid shaped umbrella, but I never use it at WDW (and I use it only sparingly at other outdoor events) because it's a pain in neck to keep it swiveled so that it shades me enough.  I either make do with a hat or a parasol.  And this, BTW, is from someone who has gone through the skin biopsies and tests and subsequently was diagnosed with PMLE. 

Oh - and my first ECV rental?  The one with the sunshade?  I called the company on the second day, and asked them to come out and take the damn thing off.  It nearly drove me crazy, along with everyone else around me.  I went to the China pavilion at World Showcase, and bought myself the prettiest parasol I could find.  I bring it with me every trip to WDW.   

I'm *not* trying to scare you off of renting an ECV - but just want you to be aware of why you may want to consider a basket instead


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

That was some of my same concerns. I called back again yesterday to Bob at Gold Mobility to ask the same questions. They brought up many of the same points you brought up. I decided to keep the sun shade on the scooter we rented for my Dad during the trip. He has a very similar condition to yours. I exchanged the one on my moms for a basket to carry the Caramel corn. lol The GMS people said they would come, and exchange the accessory sun shade free anytime for a basket if we determined that it was to cumbersome to use. The also said that if my Mom was uncomfortable with the larger 3 wheel Victory scooter they world exchange that for a smaller one no charge or send someone out to give her driving tips until she was confortable. He said their particular sunshade design allows for quick removal if we decided to take it off for any reason. They use a different sunshade canopy than the manufacturer of the scooter provides. He said the one they use is completely open around all the sides for back up visibility. It covers the top only. We ordered two higher quality big old sun hats for them on line last night as a back up. So far the GMS people seem very patient, and very accommodating. On a side note that I was not aware of when I placed the reservation, they also include 8 rain ponchos with the 2 scooters which is more than enough for our entire group. That will save us a small fortune I'm sure. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## TallyTutter

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> That was some of my same concerns. I called back again yesterday to Bob at Gold Mobility to ask the same questions. They brought up many of the same points you brought up. I decided to keep the sun shade on the scooter we rented for my Dad during the trip. He has a very similar condition to yours. I exchanged the one on my moms for a basket to carry the Caramel corn. lol The GMS people said they would come, and exchange the accessory sun shade free anytime for a basket if we determined that it was to cumbersome to use. The also said that if my Mom was uncomfortable with the larger 3 wheel Victory scooter they world exchange that for a smaller one no charge or send someone out to give her driving tips until she was confortable. He said their particular sunshade design allows for quick removal if we decided to take it off for any reason. They use a different sunshade canopy than the manufacturer of the scooter provides. He said the one they use is completely open around all the sides for back up visibility. It covers the top only. We ordered two higher quality big old sun hats for them on line last night as a back up. So far the GMS people seem very patient, and very accommodating. On a side note that I was not aware of when I placed the reservation, they also include 8 rain ponchos with the 2 scooters which is more than enough for our entire group. That will save us a small fortune I'm sure. Thank you for the feedback.



They will also give you a "shower cap" for the controls in case it rains!


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

They really think of everything don't they? I'm really very impressed so far. I'm glad I found this post, and booked the rental scooter with them!


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

Something really cool today! When I placed my reservations for the two scooters with Gold Mobility I told the customer service agent during our conversation that my mom wasn't familiar with scooter operations, or navigating threw the parks with the scooter. He said he would personally mail us a guide with some helpful tips on operation. I expected a 5-10 page safety guide. We received a 50 page book with operations manual, theme park planning guide for people with disabilities, and a full set of special handicapped access maps for all the parks that Disney publishes themselves too. All sent express mail no charge. This is what I call customer service. Now if I can just get this grocery delivery service to work the same way! lol


----------



## HappyStamper

I'm so glad I found this thread! It sounds like you all are quite pleased with this company's service so I'll give them a try.
Question: How far in advance should not make rental reservations? I'll be visiting WDW at the end of September.


----------



## Euby

I've already made mine for my mid-September trip.  Personally, I feel it's always best to have it on their books.


----------



## TallyTutter

Euby said:


> I've already made mine for my mid-September trip.  Personally, I feel it's always best to have it on their books.



It sounds like the way they have been growing it won't hurt to reserve early!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Euby said:


> I've already made mine for my mid-September trip.  Personally, I feel it's always best to have it on their books.



I reserved them for my mid-September trip also.  I'll be at BCV, so if you see a solo on a GMS, that may be me.  So many good reports here, I decided to give them a try.  Also, I really like that they'll meet me at the ME bus so I have it right away.


----------



## bluejasmine

So I have a question I have placed a order to rent an ECV from Cloud of Good bc their price was unbeatable and so far their customer service, their website says they drop off to bell services the night before I check in.  They aren't a "Preferred Vedor" so does this mean they cannot?   Im staying at the Dolphin at beginning of our trip so that may not matter for the drop off but I check out at the end of trip from Polynesian Villas and Bungalows will there be a problem with leaving it with bell services when I leave?

Ok so I called and the Dolphin can accept the ECV since they don't go by the "preferred" list Thank God!  Ill just have to co ordinate a meeting to pick up at PVB which shouldn't be an issue


----------



## UncleMike101

Well............
I spoke to Nick at Gold Mobility a short while ago and reserved an ECV for my August trip.
He was extremely helpful and made the reservation process go smoothly.
He also said that they don't advertise in media outlets and rely on word of mouth, or print in this case, to spread the word.
This strategy seems to be working for them............


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

UncleMike101 said:


> Well............
> I spoke to Nick at Gold Mobility a short while ago and reserved an ECV for my August trip.
> He was extremely helpful and made the reservation process go smoothly.
> He also said that they don't advertise in media outlets and rely on word of mouth, or print in this case, to spread the word.
> This strategy seems to be working for them............



One of the times I called Gold Mobility for scooter rental questions I talked to Nick, and the second time I talked to Bob. They were both so nice, and so patient letting me ask question after question. Very informative, helpful, and when I placed my reservation it went quickly and smoothly. They really have a great program. We are looking forward to our upcoming reservation for my Mom and Dad's scooters with them.


----------



## Zentra

UncleMike101 said:


> Well............
> I spoke to Nick at Gold Mobility a short while ago and reserved an ECV for my August trip.
> He was extremely helpful and made the reservation process go smoothly.
> He also said that they don't advertise in media outlets and rely on word of mouth, or print in this case, to spread the word.
> This strategy seems to be working for them............



When I talked to Nick last month and reserved mine for November he told me that also. When he asked where I heard about them, I told him from the Dis boards and this thread. He said they have been getting a lot of recommendations from DisBoards!


----------



## UncleMike101

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> One of the times I called Gold Mobility for scooter rental questions I talked to Nick, and the second time I talked to Bob. They were both so nice, and so patient letting me ask question after question. Very informative, helpful, and when I placed my reservation it went quickly and smoothly. They really have a great program. We are looking forward to our upcoming reservation for my Mom and Dad's scooters with them.





Zentra said:


> When I talked to Nick last month and reserved mine for November he told me that also. When he asked where I heard about them, I told him from the Dis boards and this thread. He said they have been getting a lot of recommendations from DisBoards!


Whenever I see a Gold Mobility scooter I'll wonder if it's a forum member.
Maybe we need a "secret signal" to acknowledge our kinship.  
Like the one from Team America.


----------



## Zentra

UncleMike101 said:


> Whenever I see a Gold Mobility scooter I'll wonder if it's a forum member.
> Maybe we need a "secret signal" to acknowledge our kinship.
> Like the one from Team America.



Love that!


----------



## sgtdisney

We worked with Nick on our trip in June.  He was so nice and helpful.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

Just a quick question I don't want to call GMS back a third time and sound like a crazy asking so many questions. BOB said when we booked the reservation that they give you 4 free rain poncho's with any mobility scooter rental. We rented 2 mobility scooters . So I'm automaticly assuming it comes with 8 rain poncho's.  Are the poncho's one size fits all? We have two smaller children in the group. For those of you with experience renting from GMS do you believe they will fit small kids also? I'm thinking I might need to buy two smaller ones for the kids. The rain poncho's were so expensive to buy in the park last time, and want to acquire them ahead of time if I need to. It rains like everyday in rainy season, and we don't want to be unprepared. Our WDW trip starts next Wednesday!


----------



## Selket

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> Are the poncho's one size fits all? We have two smaller children in the group. For those of you with experience renting from GMS do you believe they will fit small kids also?


I'm betting they are the big ponchos - the ones that come with the BV scooters are large - I've used them just to cover the scooter!  I really like getting from amazon.com some of the disposable plastic ponchos that are folded up into tiny pouches and keeping those handy too.  They're so much easier to carry than the big ones - but if it's super rainy I've had to buy the plastic type that Disney sells that are tougher to rip.    Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

Selket said:


> I'm betting they are the big ponchos - the ones that come with the BV scooters are large - I've used them just to cover the scooter!  I really like getting from amazon.com some of the disposable plastic ponchos that are folded up into tiny pouches and keeping those handy too.  They're so much easier to carry than the big ones - but if it's super rainy I've had to buy the plastic type that Disney sells that are tougher to rip.    Hope you have a great trip!



Thanks I'll order some kids sized rain poncho's from Amazon Prime just in case! They were only a few dollars and 2 day free shipping! Good idea on the disposable quick ones! Thanks


----------



## disneyfool_1202

Expecting delivery on Friday once we arrive at the hotel!  I've rented the Pride Victory 10 3 wheel scooter.  Does anyone know if this scooter has a USB port for cell phone charting?


----------



## UncleMike101

disneyfool_1202 said:


> Expecting delivery on Friday once we arrive at the hotel!  I've rented the Pride Victory 10 3 wheel scooter.  Does anyone know if this scooter has a USB port for cell phone charting?


Their brochure states that the Victory 10 has the charger and the cell phone carrier.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

disneyfool_1202 said:


> Expecting delivery on Friday once we arrive at the hotel!  I've rented the Pride Victory 10 3 wheel scooter.  Does anyone know if this scooter has a USB port for cell phone charting?



Yes. We have 2 being delivered on this Wednesday from Gold Mobility Scooters. Looking at my notes from the last call, Bob in customer service said the Victory 10 mobility scooter they rent are all specially upgraded with the extra features. They automaticly come with the UBS port for charging cellphones and tablets, a holder for a cellphone phone, a beverage holder attachment, the larger all day battery, the captains chair upgraded seat, and some additional lighting underneath. I picked a basket as the additional free accessory for one, and the sun canopy for the other one. After some clarification from the other day each scooter also comes with four rain poncho's. The rain poncho's are one size fits all so if you need some for small kids I suggest Walmart or Amazon if you have prime. Much cheaper than in the theme parks. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## TallyTutter

Quick reminder about the phone holders.....I loved using this feature BUT be aware that if you have your phone in the holder & go over a rough or cobblestone surface your phone may slip out, mine did. I was going over the cobblestones near the Hall of Presidents in MK & boom went my phone & crack went my screen.


----------



## mamabunny

TallyTutter said:


> Quick reminder about the phone holders.....I loved using this feature BUT be aware that if you have your phone in the holder & go over a rough or cobblestone surface your phone may slip out, mine did. I was going over the cobblestones near the Hall of Presidents in MK & boom went my phone & crack went my screen.



Additionally, remember that the power to keep your phone(s) and any other devices you plug in charged up has to come from *somewhere* - and that "somewhere" in this case is the battery that powers the ECV.

So, you are *potentially* draining the ECV battery faster...  Now, obviously, it depends on how many devices you plug in, and what each devices' potential "draw" from the ECV battery is... but an iPad Pro, and an iPhone 8+ alone can pull a significant amount of juice to fully recharge.  If you are at all concerned about your ECV battery lasting all day long, then you *might* want to consider using an external battery pack.

FuelRods are sold/exchanged all over WDW - in each Park, at Disney Springs, and at the Resorts now too.  BUT, you can purchase your FuelRods before you leave home for $20 each (US) from* the company's website*. That's a lower price than at some airports ($25) and last I checked, it's cheaper than buying them at WDW as well.  Once you buy a FuelRod, you can exchange it an unlimited number of times at any FuelRod kiosk for a fully charged FuelRod.  You can also recharge it yourself if you want to.  We still have our original FuelRods, because we just recharge them every night at the hotel room, but it's nice to know if we ever needed to, we could swap them out and keep on going.


----------



## Euby

TallyTutter said:


> Quick reminder about the phone holders.....I loved using this feature BUT be aware that if you have your phone in the holder & go over a rough or cobblestone surface your phone may slip out, mine did. I was going over the cobblestones near the Hall of Presidents in MK & boom went my phone & crack went my screen.



Just wanted to add on to this...  The cell phone holder has two small "arms" at the bottom that can be turned out so that your phone can rest on them.  Also, make sure that squeeze the side clamps as close as you can until your hear some clicks.  To test if the phone is snug in the holder, just try to pull it out from the top.  If it moves, squeeze to get an extra click.  Here is a picture of a holder that has the same features as the one on the scooter.  It is attached to an adjustable arm that can act like a spring when going over those cobblestones.  If you keep your speed low, it'll reduce the vibrations and the bouncing of the holder.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I can't see using the cell phone holder.  I'm already dodging too many people walking and looking at their cell phones.  I can't imagine if they have to start dodging me.  Seems like a recipe for an accident.


----------



## KPeterso

Seriously seriously considering trying Gold Mobility for my September trip with Mom. We usually rent from Randy's and gotten great service, but the price here is better and the service seems outstanding! Decisions, decisions... More reviews would be great!


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

We received our delivery confirmation text message, and then I called them for a quick question about the battery. We were assigned Bob as our delivery concierge. I asked about battery life, and Bob said with the new Victory 10 scooters extended power battery my parents could use the scooter for 12 hours with the lights on, the fan running, and charging a phone or tablet non stop, and thats based loading the scooter to the maximum 400 LBS also. He claims we will still have a good battery at the end of every day. Hopefully we will prove that over the next 14 days. lol 

Thanks everyone for answering all my questions, and for all the wonderful advise! So far the Gold mobility people are great. I'll let everyone know how my experience with our scooter rental went after our trip is over on the 14th. Headed to Fort Wilderness in the morning for the first half of our trip!


----------



## disneyfool_1202

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> We received our delivery confirmation text message, and then I called them for a quick question about the battery. We were assigned Bob as our delivery concierge. I asked about battery life, and Bob said with the new Victory 10 scooters extended power battery my parents could use the scooter for 12 hours with the lights on, the fan running, and charging a phone or tablet non stop, and thats based loading the scooter to the maximum 400 LBS also. He claims we will still have a good battery at the end of every day. Hopefully we will prove that over the next 14 days.


Wow!  Well we can both determine the accuracy of this soon!  I'll be at Universal on Sat/Sun and Disney the remainder of the week.  This not only means testing the battery but testing how easy it is to take this apart / reassemble because we rented a car for our universal portion of vacation....


----------



## disneyfool_1202

I'm posting again because I LOVE LOVE LOVE seeing "3 days until our next Orlando vacation".............. in my signature!  LOL!


----------



## Selket

Would someone with an upcoming reservation mind posting a photo of the hand controls (the "tiller")?  I always rent from BV scooters because their hand controls are best for the carpal tunnel I have.  I'm just wondering how these scooters operate.  I know folks have described it but I cannot tell if they are like the BV scooters or exactly how they work.   I have an upcoming trip in a couple of weeks and I'm on the fence about renting from here just because of that.  Thanks! 

...I wanted to follow up to say I decided to call them and the person confirmed that their hand controls are the same as the BV scooters.  The price includes the damage waiver (which I always purchase with BV) - the price cannot be beat for all of the features.   I'm there slightly over 7 days so they charge $10 more per extra day past 7 days - FYI.  I don't know what free accessory I want - may add one later.  Having the ability to charge my cell phone right on the scooter is a huge plus - can't wait to try them out!


----------



## TallyTutter

Euby said:


> Just wanted to add on to this...  The cell phone holder has two small "arms" at the bottom that can be turned out so that your phone can rest on them.  Also, make sure that squeeze the side clamps as close as you can until your hear some clicks.  To test if the phone is snug in the holder, just try to pull it out from the top.  If it moves, squeeze to get an extra click.  Here is a picture of a holder that has the same features as the one on the scooter.  It is attached to an adjustable arm that can act like a spring when going over those cobblestones.  If you keep your speed low, it'll reduce the vibrations and the bouncing of the holder.



I totally agree! Make sure your phone is in the holder securely. I probably didn't but I just wanted people to be aware of the possibility. I never had a problem until I went onto the cobblestones. Also, the holder is a very convenient place to keep your phone so you can have it charging & to keep track of your FP or to take pictures. Having to dig it out of my pocket or bag every time I needed it was a bother.


----------



## TallyTutter

mamabunny said:


> Additionally, remember that the power to keep your phone(s) and any other devices you plug in charged up has to come from *somewhere* - and that "somewhere" in this case is the battery that powers the ECV.
> 
> So, you are *potentially* draining the ECV battery faster...  Now, obviously, it depends on how many devices you plug in, and what each devices' potential "draw" from the ECV battery is... but an iPad Pro, and an iPhone 8+ alone can pull a significant amount of juice to fully recharge.  If you are at all concerned about your ECV battery lasting all day long, then you *might* want to consider using an external battery pack.
> 
> FuelRods are sold/exchanged all over WDW - in each Park, at Disney Springs, and at the Resorts now too.  BUT, you can purchase your FuelRods before you leave home for $20 each (US) from* the company's website*. That's a lower price than at some airports ($25) and last I checked, it's cheaper than buying them at WDW as well.  Once you buy a FuelRod, you can exchange it an unlimited number of times at any FuelRod kiosk for a fully charged FuelRod.  You can also recharge it yourself if you want to.  We still have our original FuelRods, because we just recharge them every night at the hotel room, but it's nice to know if we ever needed to, we could swap them out and keep on going.



I've been wondering about the FuelRods! I have one & didn't know that was what they were called!! Can it be any fuel rod that you exchange or only a certain brand?

About the scooter battery, back in May when I rented from GMS I used the charger on my scooter, in fact I just kept mine, my husbands or my daughters plugged in pretty much all day. Only one day, at Animal Kingdom, did my charger go below the first line & NEVER close to empty. We were at AK at 7:00 that morning until about midnight. I have yet to hear that anyone ran down a battery on a GMS scooter. It could happen, but I haven't heard about it yet. It's a VERY convenient feature!


----------



## Starwind

TallyTutter said:


> I've been wondering about the FuelRods! I have one & didn't know that was what they were called!! Can it be any fuel rod that you exchange or only a certain brand?



FuelRods are a specific brand of reusable/rechargable external battery charger: https://www.fuel-rod.com/ .  Unless you have that specific brand, you don't have a FuelRod.

Disney has FuelRod stations where you can purchase or exchange that specific brand.  

SW


----------



## mamabunny

Starwind said:


> FuelRods are a specific brand of reusable/rechargable external battery charger: https://www.fuel-rod.com/ .  Unless you have that specific brand, you don't have a FuelRod.
> 
> Disney has FuelRod stations where you can purchase or exchange that specific brand.
> 
> SW



And (if you have the time) buy them from the FuelRod website prior to going to Disney - they are cheaper!  *Fuel-Rod.com*


----------



## EeyoreJMH

So glad I found this thread! I'm going to try out Gold Mobility for our trip coming up next month. I've been putting off reserving a scooter, hoping my knee pain would diminish, but it looks like I'll need one if I want to keep up with my runner husband.


----------



## UncleMike101

EeyoreJMH said:


> So glad I found this thread! I'm going to try out Gold Mobility for our trip coming up next month.* I've been putting off reserving a scooter, hoping my knee pain would diminish, *but it looks like I'll need one if I want to keep up with my runner husband.


I was hoping that I'd be able to tough it out on my next WDW trip without having to rely on an ECV too.
But two days ago I had set my cane aside and was loading the Jeep after a trip through Wal Mart when my knee buckled.
Fortunately I had the cart to grab so I didn't go all the way down to the asphalt but that was my reminder that  nothing will ever be the same after my illness last year.


----------



## mamabunny

UncleMike101 said:


> I was hoping that I'd be able to tough it out on my next WDW trip without having to rely on an ECV too.
> But two days ago I had set my cane aside and was loading the Jeep after a trip through Wal Mart when my knee buckled.
> Fortunately I had the cart to grab so I didn't go all the way down to the asphalt but that was my reminder that  nothing will ever be the same after my illness last year.



The ground gets further away, and harder every year...  I'm so sorry your knee gave out, but I'm really glad you didn't hit the asphalt!


----------



## TallyTutter

Thanks for the FuelRod info Starwind & mamabunny! Every year I'm amazed at what I don't know. I want to be 16 again when I knew everything!!!!


----------



## mamabunny

TallyTutter said:


> Thanks for the FuelRod info Starwind & mamabunny! Every year I'm amazed at what I don't know. I want to be 16 again when I knew everything!!!!



Thats why I go to Disney World - I can act my shoe size, and not my age! LOL


----------



## LillsnJills

Euby said:


> I got my packet in the mail from Gold Mobility.  They included maps from Universal and the 4 Disney Parks for disabled guests, plus a guide book of their own making that explained how to break down the ECVs for transport, plus their own take on the transferrability for all of the parks in the area (including Legoland).  So far I'm impressed.  I'll be getting my ECV from them on Sunday.



How long after your reservation did you receive this packet? I made my reservation three weeks ago and haven’t received anything beyond my email confirmation


----------



## CatNipRules

I am checking out their Facebook page and have to say that I'm highly impressed with them. They include 4 ponchos with each ECV and it has an anti-theft tracking device in it. Kinda awesome to know.

I'm wondering if they offer the fan only at certain times of the year. Because when I called they didn't offer it. I might call and ask them about it.


----------



## UncleMike101

CatNipRules said:


> I am checking out their Facebook page and have to say that I'm highly impressed with them. They include 4 ponchos with each ECV and it has an anti-theft tracking device in it. Kinda awesome to know.
> 
> I'm wondering if they offer the fan only at certain times of the year. Because when I called they didn't offer it. I might call and ask them about it.


Somewhere on their web site it says that they have installed the fans on all of their Liberty 10 scooters.


----------



## Simba's Mom

LillsnJills said:


> How long after your reservation did you receive this packet? I made my reservation three weeks ago and haven’t received anything beyond my email confirmation



It's been exactly a month since I reserved and I never received any packet either.  But they didn't say anything about sending me one.


----------



## UncleMike101

LillsnJills said:


> How long after your reservation did you receive this packet? I made my reservation three weeks ago and haven’t received anything beyond my email confirmation





Simba's Mom said:


> It's been exactly a month since I reserved and I never received any packet either.  But they didn't say anything about sending me one.


I believe you have to request the information.
They don't just send it automatically.
Mine arrived in three business days.


----------



## CatNipRules

UncleMike101 said:


> Somewhere on their web site it says that they have installed the fans on all of their Liberty 10 scooters.


I had rented the other type. Called them and changed it to the Liberty 10. Basically they had them on all of them, but since the go-go is meant to be taken apart, they were having a lot of issues with them getting broken. No worries. It's only an additional $30 for the rental.


----------



## UncleMike101

CatNipRules said:


> I had rented the other type. Called them and changed it to the Liberty 10. Basically they had them on all of them, but since the go-go is meant to be taken apart, they were having a lot of issues with them getting broken. No worries. It's only an additional $30 for the rental.


When I researched the two scooters that Gold has I found that people were not always happy with the smaller Go-Go.
It seems that the battery is smaller and it's not as robust as the Victory 10.


----------



## Euby

LillsnJills said:


> How long after your reservation did you receive this packet? I made my reservation three weeks ago and haven’t received anything beyond my email confirmation



It arrived the week before I left for my vacation, which was a few months after making my reservation.


----------



## CatNipRules

If anyone needs the packet, please call them and ask for it. I reached out to them on their Facebook page and they will send it to anyone that wants it, but you have to request it. 

He also explained that their employees all have annual passes to all the parks and are able to enter any of the parks should a problem occur with the ECV's. He was really very friendly and pleasant to talk to.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

We just finished a wonderful 14 Day Disney World trip! I’ll try to be as detailed as possible with our experience.  First I would like to sincerely thank everyone for all the feed back here helping us decide to select Gold Mobility Scooters for my parents scooter rentals. After renting 2 mobility scooters for 14 days from GMS in my opinion Gold Mobility is the go to company for mobility scooters. They were on time, polite, and professional.  I have zero holdback when saying I would personally recommend them for anyone needing the assistance of a mobility scooter rental supplier for a WDW trip. They went above and beyond what our expectations were.


We received a text message the night before from our delivery driver Nick verifying our delivery date and time. We text him back when we were 30 minute away to update him. We arrived on August 1st at FW, as we pulled up to the reception outpost Nick was standing waiting with our two rental scooters ready to go as promised. Nick spent about 5 minutes processing the paperwork and explaining the features of the scooters to my parents. He spent another 10 minutes answering questions, and patiently teaching my mom how to use it. We rented 2 Pride Victory 10 scooters, both being three wheel.  We got one with a rear basket and one with a sun canopy top as free accessories. Both scooters were in perfect condition, no damage, no scratches, and just as they described them options wise. After one day my Mom decided that she also wanted the sun canopy too rather than the basket. We called Nick directly and he stopped back by FW at no charge, and exchanged the sun canopy for the basket. The canopy GMS uses you can see behind you ( its open in back ), and its easy to back up and park. You don’t have to worry about blocking anyones vision at the shows either. We had seen several other types of sun shades on other scooters in the park, but none of them were like the GMS one. The other sunshades we saw looked fairly useless as far as providing any real shade.


Another nice feature on the scooters that both my parents liked was the fan, it was far from the portable baby stroller clip on fan that we were expecting. It really worked well, it made the heat way more tolerable. It plugged into the USB port on the scooter to charge, and they used the fan day and night. It was permanently attached to the scooter not a clip on, which solve my concerns of the fan being stolen. They also used the USB port to keep their phone charged all day. My mom used the phone holder for quick access to take pictures and video, not really to use the phone itself. My Dad is a gadget man, so he got a kick out of all the cool extras.


We were asked ten times a day where we rented our scooters from. Most of the other rental scooters we saw during the day were in rough looking condition. None of them had any of the extra things we had on ours. At night with the lights on, they received endless “wow thats cool” and “look at that” remarks when the lights lit up the ground around the scooter. The lights really help light the driving path as well.


Our overall Disney World vacation experience was great, and my parents were very happy with the service Gold mobility provided and with the scooters. We were unsure how my mom was going to do without any experience on a scooter, but she was a scooter pro by day 2. We spent most of the days running after the both of them just trying to keep up. We did get ample use of the rain poncho’s they gave us. The battery never came off of the full charge mark during any of the days at the parks. We had some 12 hour days too! By the tenth day my Mom and Dad decided to purchase one of the scooters. We called the GMS office and let them know they were leaving in 4 days and wanted to purchase one. They deducted the rental fee from the purchase price, and charged the difference. The Magical Express took the scooter to the airport no extra fee! Southwest Airlines didn’t charge them to ship the scooter home either. Southwest was great! They made it home with no damage of any kind, not even a scratch. It all worked out perfectly. The scooter they purchased was the one my mom used all week. They told me it was less than 6 months old, but it still looked, and worked just like new. When you factor the free shipping home they saved about 50% over purchasing a new one from a local medical supply store. We are going to try and submit the receipts to medicare but even if Medicare doesn’t chip in, its still a great deal.


Thanks again to everyone here who to pointed us to their direction!


----------



## Simba's Mom

Thanks for the review!  This reinforces for me that I made the correct choice to rent from them next month.  I'm glad to hear about them having you text them when you were 30 minutes out.  They told me they'd meet me at check-in 1 1/2 hours after my plane is scheduled to land.  I was somewhat concerned that if my plane and/or DME is delayed that they'd be waiting.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

Simba's Mom said:


> Thanks for the review!  This reinforces for me that I made the correct choice to rent from them next month.  I'm glad to hear about them having you text them when you were 30 minutes out.  They told me they'd meet me at check-in 1 1/2 hours after my plane is scheduled to land.  I was somewhat concerned that if my plane and/or DME is delayed that they'd be waiting.


We received a text message from Nick the night before. He introduced himself as our delivery person, and he verified our arrival details.  He said if we had any arrival difficulty or delays just to text him, or call him directly so he could be waiting for us when we arrived. He said he has flexibility if issues with our arrival schedule had came up. He was the same person who was assigned to us 24 hours a day if we had any questions, or needed any help. Really excellent customer service, and he was so nice. Scooter renters who were renting with other companies were stopping us all that time asking about our scooters and about Gold Mobility.


----------



## YodasMom

Wow, this is great that there is such a highly rated new company!  I appreciate all the info!

I had previously used Care Medical, the 5th WDW approved company, but it went out of business a couple of years ago when the owners retired. They had provided excellent service.  I had problems with both BV (customer service problems) and Walker (scooter hand control problems), so this will be great to try.

I did reserve for my end of October trip.  They said they would deliver 1 1/2 hours after scheduled flight arrival, but also asked me to text when my ME bus departed.

Question:  I have always rented the smaller 3 wheel pride type ECV with the smaller, lower seat.  For those who have rented the Victory 10 - 3 wheel with the captain's seat through GMS, is this seat and ECV really large?  It sounds like a much nicer ECV with all the bells and whistles!


----------



## mamabunny

@AngelaMouse1991 - let Mom and Dad know there should never be a fee to transport the scooter on DME or the airlines


----------



## akayek31

Did you use the bus transportation to the parks?  I am wondering how the sun canopy goes on the bus.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

akayek31 said:


> Did you use the bus transportation to the parks?  I am wondering how the sun canopy goes on the bus.


Both ECV's went right on the bus transportation very easy no need to remove the sun canopy. Both ECV's fit in the same monorail car at the same time. They left sun canopy's attached to the ECV the entire time. She purchased one of the models they rented so on the way home it also went on the Magical Express no problem. It was the perfect size to fit in all the spaces. She kept it with her until the minute she boarded the plane. Southwest took the canopy off she noticed to stow it under the airplane, but put it back on before she was off the plane. She could watch them load the ECV from her seat, and she said they were very careful. 
.


----------



## TallyTutter

I am so happy that it worked out well for your parents! GMS is tops in my book!


----------



## KPeterso

This is all such great information. I think we will try them for my Mom next month. One question --- we arrive in the evening, so I always reserve the ECV starting the next AM since we will not go to a park or anywhere arrival night. Will we just set up a time for it to come to BWV? I see most people saying that they are getting right at check in and will be based on when their flights land. Just trying to figure out how it will work for someone who is arriving night before.


----------



## Simba's Mom

KPeterso said:


> This is all such great information. I think we will try them for my Mom next month. One question --- we arrive in the evening, so I always reserve the ECV starting the next AM since we will not go to a park or anywhere arrival night. Will we just set up a time for it to come to BWV? I see most people saying that they are getting right at check in and will be based on when their flights land. Just trying to figure out how it will work for someone who is arriving night before.



I usually do that to save money on a full day, but Gold Mobility's rates are structured a little different from most.  They have one fee for up to 7 days.  I'm staying 6 days, so the rate's the same whether I rented for 5 or 6 days.  Because of that, I chose to have them meet me the day I arrive rather than the next morning, even though on the day I arrive, I'll only have a few hours to use it.


----------



## TallyTutter

KPeterso said:


> This is all such great information. I think we will try them for my Mom next month. One question --- we arrive in the evening, so I always reserve the ECV starting the next AM since we will not go to a park or anywhere arrival night. Will we just set up a time for it to come to BWV? I see most people saying that they are getting right at check in and will be based on when their flights land. Just trying to figure out how it will work for someone who is arriving night before.



They will work with your schedule. I only needed it for 6 days but it still was cheaper than anywhere else. Call them, the will work with you!


----------



## Selket

KPeterso said:


> This is all such great information. I think we will try them for my Mom next month. One question --- we arrive in the evening, so I always reserve the ECV starting the next AM since we will not go to a park or anywhere arrival night. Will we just set up a time for it to come to BWV? I see most people saying that they are getting right at check in and will be based on when their flights land. Just trying to figure out how it will work for someone who is arriving night before.



I'm arriving Sunday night - late - so I set them to meet me at 10am Monday morning because I don't want to be anywhere early the next morning anyway.  I'm not sure how late they are willing to drop off an ECV but they would have needed to come around 10pm for me to get it Sunday night.   My stay is slightly over 7 days so they are pro-rating the extra days btw - I didn't have to pay for a full second week.


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

TallyTutter said:


> I am so happy that it worked out well for your parents! GMS is tops in my book!



Thank you Tally, they were just as you described them. They were really great to work with and tops in our book to!


----------



## KPeterso

Have officially booked with Gold Mobility for next month for my Mom. I am glad for all the recent updates which made the decision easier!


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

Fueled by my parents great experience with Gold Mobility Scooters my aunt ended up just booking a scooter rental for her holiday trip for the last week of December with Gold Mobility. She goes every year, and rents a scooter. She said the Gold's price was a lot less than she is use to paying. She's had mixed experiences in the past with various other scooter rental places and is excited to try them.


----------



## Selket

I just got back from a 9 day trip and rented a scooter from Gold Mobility and it was fantastic!  I got a brand new scooter (was told they just got a bunch of new ones in).  The battery level never showed anything but full - even on the day when I forgot to charge it the night before.  Drop off and pick up was right one time as scheduled.  The guys who came were exceptionally nice - and the price was much better than Buena Vista.  For the first time I saw a good number of people with their scooter around the parks so they are definitely getting business.  10/10 exceptional.  The only issue I can think of is for a short rental (like 3 day trip) their minimum is 7 days I think...but their rates are so good that they still cost less than other companies for some stays shorter than 7 days so I'd definitely encourage anyone to compare prices.  Don't hesitate to book with them - really glad I did!


----------



## YodasMom

Selket said:


> I just got back from a 9 day trip and rented a scooter from Gold Mobility and it was fantastic!  I got a brand new scooter (was told they just got a bunch of new ones in).  The battery level never showed anything but full - even on the day when I forgot to charge it the night before.  Drop off and pick up was right one time as scheduled.  The guys who came were exceptionally nice - and the price was much better than Buena Vista.  For the first time I saw a good number of people with their scooter around the parks so they are definitely getting business.  10/10 exceptional.  The only issue I can think of is for a short rental (like 3 day trip) their minimum is 7 days I think...but their rates are so good that they still cost less than other companies for some stays shorter than 7 days so I'd definitely encourage anyone to compare prices.  Don't hesitate to book with them - really glad I did!



Glad to hear about your good experience!

Question:  Did you rent the Victory 10 - 3 wheel with the captain's seat?  If so, is this seat and ECV really large?  I'm used to renting the smallest 3 wheel Pride model from other companies, but the Victory 10 has all the bells and whistles so I reserved it for my Oct trip.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Selket said:


> I just got back from a 9 day trip and rented a scooter from Gold Mobility and it was fantastic!  I got a brand new scooter (was told they just got a bunch of new ones in).  The battery level never showed anything but full - even on the day when I forgot to charge it the night before.  Drop off and pick up was right one time as scheduled.  The guys who came were exceptionally nice - and the price was much better than Buena Vista.  For the first time I saw a good number of people with their scooter around the parks so they are definitely getting business.  10/10 exceptional.  The only issue I can think of is for a short rental (like 3 day trip) their minimum is 7 days I think...but their rates are so good that they still cost less than other companies for some stays shorter than 7 days so I'd definitely encourage anyone to compare prices.  Don't hesitate to book with them - really glad I did!



I'm so excited to hear everyone's great reviews.  I reserved them for my upcoming trip (In 2 weeks-Yay!).  I envy how people know what they reserved-Victory vs. Pride.  I have no idea what I've got.  All I know is that it's a 3 wheel Go-go (and that I had to look up after I read here).  I just told them my size, and got one.  Now I can't wait!


----------



## YodasMom

Simba's Mom said:


> I'm so excited to hear everyone's great reviews.  I reserved them for my upcoming trip (In 2 weeks-Yay!).  I envy how people know what they reserved-Victory vs. Pride.  I have no idea what I've got.  All I know is that it's a 3 wheel Go-go (and that I had to look up after I read here).  I just told them my size, and got one.  Now I can't wait!



They didn't even ask my size, but I'm a small person.  They said the Victory 10 has all the accessories such as a bottle holder, fan, etc.  The small 3 wheel scooters (Pride) have smaller, lower seats (not captain seats) and are lighter weight.  Many can be disassembled.  They're the ones I've always had with Buena Vista.  I guess it just depends on whom you speak to when you reserve, as well.  There is a price difference between the two, but not a lot.  I think the Victory 10 also has a longer battery life.


----------



## Selket

YodasMom said:


> Glad to hear about your good experience!
> 
> Question:  Did you rent the Victory 10 - 3 wheel with the captain's seat?  If so, is this seat and ECV really large?  I'm used to renting the smallest 3 wheel Pride model from other companies, but the Victory 10 has all the bells and whistles so I reserved it for my Oct trip.



I think this is the one I had - I think of it as the "standard" scooter size.  It was a 3 wheel.   I asked them about the size of it when I reserved it and it corresponded to the one I had been renting from Buena Vista Scooters.   I don't know what they're all called but to me there are 3 sizes:

portable scooter - that breaks down into pieces and you can put it in the car - I've rented this one from Buena Vista
regular size - bigger than the portable one but not huge - Buena Vista Standard size - I think this is a Victory 10
bigger size  - Maxima on the Buena Vista site
The "regular size" was what I was used to and expected when it arrived from Gold Mobility - and the seat is much nicer but didn't make the scooter seem larger.  The high back with head rest is nice.    I'm fairly sure that if you are unhappy with the size they will let you go down to the portable, smaller one.

A man who had rented the smaller one from GM stopped and asked me about the one I rented.  He wanted the portability but really liked the features of the one I had.   The smaller one looked like the same portable one I'd rented from BVS.   I think you will like the regular size scooter!


----------



## YodasMom

Selket said:


> I think this is the one I had - I think of it as the "standard" scooter size.  It was a 3 wheel.   I asked them about the size of it when I reserved it and it corresponded to the one I had been renting from Buena Vista Scooters.   I don't know what they're all called but to me there are 3 sizes:
> 
> portable scooter - that breaks down into pieces and you can put it in the car - I've rented this one from Buena Vista
> regular size - bigger than the portable one but not huge - Buena Vista Standard size - I think this is a Victory 10
> bigger size  - Maxima on the Buena Vista site
> The "regular size" was what I was used to and expected when it arrived from Gold Mobility - and the seat is much nicer but didn't make the scooter seem larger.  The high back with head rest is nice.    I'm fairly sure that if you are unhappy with the size they will let you go down to the portable, smaller one.
> 
> A man who had rented the smaller one from GM stopped and asked me about the one I rented.  He wanted the portability but really liked the features of the one I had.   The smaller one looked like the same portable one I'd rented from BVS.   I think you will like the regular size scooter!



Thanks so much for your description.  Actually, I think the base of the Victory is probably the same as the smaller one and the difference is the seat they apply to it.  I'm so glad there is this new provider and that their service is so good!  Thanks again!


----------



## TallyTutter

YodasMom said:


> Thanks so much for your description.  Actually, I think the base of the Victory is probably the same as the smaller one and the difference is the seat they apply to it.  I'm so glad there is this new provider and that their service is so good!  Thanks again!



If you have to transport the scooter in your car, break it down & put it in your vehicle, you want one of the smaller scooters. If not, then the scooters with the captain chair & all the gadgets works! Tell the guys at GMS exactly what you need the scooter to do & how you are traveling, they will hook you up with exactly what you need. They have wonderful customer service!


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

Just small follow up on the scooter purchase from Gold Mobility. As I mentioned in a previous post my parents decided to purchase one of the scooters they rented from GMS. When they returned home they purchased an attachment to connect it to their SUV to transport it around, and use it more often. On a shopping trip mom accidentally drove the scooter into a display, and damaged the headrest part of the seat. She called and explained what happened to Bob at GMS in an effort to purchase a replacement headrest. It was my mom's fault for not paying attention. Bob said they would get the information, and get back to her in a couple days. Two days later a new headrest part shows up in priority mail, with a note that said "Let us know if you need anything else. Compliments of Gold Mobility Scooters". This is a great company, and wonderful and caring staff.


----------



## CatNipRules

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> Just small follow up on the scooter purchase from Gold Mobility. As I mentioned in a previous post my parents decided to purchase one of the scooters they rented from GMS. When they returned home they purchased an attachment to connect it to their SUV to transport it around, and use it more often. On a shopping trip mom accidentally drove the scooter into a display, and damaged the headrest part of the seat. She called and explained what happened to Bob at GMS in an effort to purchase a replacement headrest. It was my mom's fault for not paying attention. Bob said they would get the information, and get back to her in a couple days. Two days later a new headrest part shows up in priority mail, with a note that said "Let us know if you need anything else. Compliments of Gold Mobility Scooters". This is a great company, and wonderful and caring staff.


Oh wow....that's amazing and just another reason why I'm glad I'm using them in October.


----------



## YodasMom

CatNipRules said:


> Oh wow....that's amazing and just another reason why I'm glad I'm using them in October.



Me, too!!!


----------



## mamabunny

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> Just small follow up on the scooter purchase from Gold Mobility. As I mentioned in a previous post my parents decided to purchase one of the scooters they rented from GMS. When they returned home they purchased an attachment to connect it to their SUV to transport it around, and use it more often. On a shopping trip mom accidentally drove the scooter into a display, and damaged the headrest part of the seat. She called and explained what happened to Bob at GMS in an effort to purchase a replacement headrest. It was my mom's fault for not paying attention. Bob said they would get the information, and get back to her in a couple days. Two days later a new headrest part shows up in priority mail, with a note that said "Let us know if you need anything else. Compliments of Gold Mobility Scooters". This is a great company, and wonderful and caring staff.



That kind of customer service is (sadly) all too rare these days.  Kudos to Gold Mobility for being so awesome!


----------



## kaytieeldr

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> On a shopping trip mom accidentally drove the scooter into a display, and damaged the headrest part of the seat.



She drove *into* the display but damaged the piece _behind_ her head? How far into it did she drive? We want video!


----------



## AngelaMouse1991

kaytieeldr said:


> She drove *into* the display but damaged the piece _behind_ her head? How far into it did she drive? We want video!


LOL Yeah, She was backing up and not paying close enough attention. Luckily the headrest was there, or that would have been the back of her head. My Dad said he was going to revoke her license. The only thing that got hurt that day was her confidence.


----------



## mamabunny

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> LOL Yeah, She was backing up and not paying close enough attention. Luckily the headrest was there, or that would have been the back of her head. My Dad said he was going to revoke her license. The only thing that got hurt that day was her confidence.



Thank goodness she's OK!


----------



## pezaddict231

I think all of these reviews have convinced me to go with them next trip.  I've rented from Scooterbug and been satisfied but I like the sound of the extra features.


----------



## KPeterso

Just got back from our trip, and we thought GMS was fantastic! Drop off was quick and easy. Pick up was quick and easy. And it only once dropped below the fullest charge and that was the day we forgot to plug it in the night before and only did so about 1.5 hours that morning when we realized it! We got the Pride go-go 3 wheel and my Mom loved it. Small and easy to use which is her preference. Oh and anyone we talked to in the park who rented from GMS had the same sentiments (including Simba's Mom that we met in Epcot). We will definitely be renting with them again next year!


----------



## Simba's Mom

KPeterso said:


> Just got back from our trip, and we thought GMS was fantastic! Drop off was quick and easy. Pick up was quick and easy. And it only once dropped below the fullest charge and that was the day we forgot to plug it in the night before and only did so about 1.5 hours that morning when we realized it! We got the Pride go-go 3 wheel and my Mom loved it. Small and easy to use which is her preference. Oh and anyone we talked to in the park who rented from GMS had the same sentiments (including Simba's Mom that we met in Epcot). We will definitely be renting with them again next year!


----------



## pezaddict231

Which accessory does everyone recommend?  Trying to decide between the sunshade or the rear basket.  We’re going in mid-November.


----------



## TallyTutter

pezaddict231 said:


> Which accessory does everyone recommend?  Trying to decide between the sunshade or the rear basket.  We’re going in mid-November.



Hmmm.....good question! We used the rear basket & it was very convenient, just remember though, you've just added about 6" (or more) to the back of your scooter. I found that it made me a bull in a china shop. You forget it's back there & that can be dangerous. I haven't used the sunshade.


----------



## YodasMom

I would have loved the sunshade but am afraid it would block other peoples' view if watching a show outdoors, plus I heard it didn't provide that much protection if the sun is at an angle.  I did order the rear basket but will take it off if using the scooter on transportation (bus, monorail, etc) since it does protrude in back, and the bus drivers, especially, aren't too happy with that.  This coming trip, I'm staying at Boardwalk so I may use it at Epcot and the Studios.  I don't drive it through shops anyway.   Just kind of depends on how you're planning to use the scooter.


----------



## KPeterso

We got the rear basket. It did take a little getting used to, but we ended up really liking it. I liked at shows when I was sitting next to or behind my Mom that I could put my drink in the back basket making it easier to grab. We had the smaller go-go scooter and had no issues on the bus. Took a little more getting used to parking it on the bus though.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I also used the rear basket and found it the best thing since sliced bread (not really, but you get the idea).  And I didn't find it needed any getting used to.Never used the sunshade-I just can't believe it won't impair visibility at all.  So I just look for the shade!


----------



## pezaddict231

Thanks everyone!  We're staying at Saratoga and will be taking the bus everywhere, I do worry that the rear basket will be too large.  I usually hang a tote bag on the back so I'm not sure I even need a basket bc I'd just put the tote bag in that lol.  I'm think I'm going to get the Victory 10, I've rented both before from another company and preferred the bigger scooter but I do think the basket will make it seem huge.  I'm not so concerned about shows, we usually don't watch them and we're traveling with a big party so if we do I'd probably would just park the scooter.  I have a heart issue but I'm ok standing/walking just not for a really long time.  Although my DD doesn't want me getting the sunshade bc she said the one on her stroller is not as nice and it's not fair lol.  So still debating in my mind lol


----------



## Simba's Mom

pezaddict231 said:


> Thanks everyone!  We're staying at Saratoga and will be taking the bus everywhere, I do worry that the rear basket will be too large.  I usually hang a tote bag on the back so I'm not sure I even need a basket bc I'd just put the tote bag in that lol.  I'm think I'm going to get the Victory 10, I've rented both before from another company and preferred the bigger scooter but I do think the basket will make it seem huge.



The scooter size may be an issue with the basket, I don't know-that's a good thought, though.  I had the smaller scooter, and the basket didn't cause any problems at all.  Perhaps the people who found it an issue had the Victory scooter.  I was solo, and I found the smaller scooter to be easier to push in and out of my room when it was in neutral.


----------



## Selket

pezaddict231 said:


> Which accessory does everyone recommend?  Trying to decide between the sunshade or the rear basket.  We’re going in mid-November.



I ended up not taking the free accessory.  I've had a rear basket on other rental scooters (I rent the standard scooter) and I HATED the basket - I mean - I could not wait to take that basket off - lol!  I left it in the room the whole trip.   I'm sure I'd feel the same way about the sun shade.  I guess I really feel comfortable with the dimensions of the scooter and anything that makes it longer makes me feel like I went from a perfectly spunky roadster to an 18 wheel tractor trailer.  **to note I mean I didn't rent the portable scooter - looks like I rented the pride victory 3 wheel - I think of it as a standard size and the one you see most often.

I also thought they wouldn't let you on the bus with the rear basket but I'm probably wrong about that.  However I've yet to see anyone with a rear basket park it on the bus....but I sometimes see them in the parks.   I think whatever you get, as long as you can remove it yourself and leave it in the room you're fine - then if you don't like it just take it off (or I'm sure if you call them they'll help you remove it - they offered that to me when they dropped off the scooter and I'm like nope I know I don't want it lol).


----------



## pezaddict231

Thank you!  I ultimately decided to go with the shade.  I figure I can always take it off if it causes problems or I don't like it.  I saw on Gold Mobility's Facebook page they will be stopping their 2018 sale soon so wanted to book it asap.


----------



## cmwade77

AngelaMouse1991 said:


> Just small follow up on the scooter purchase from Gold Mobility. As I mentioned in a previous post my parents decided to purchase one of the scooters they rented from GMS. When they returned home they purchased an attachment to connect it to their SUV to transport it around, and use it more often. On a shopping trip mom accidentally drove the scooter into a display, and damaged the headrest part of the seat. She called and explained what happened to Bob at GMS in an effort to purchase a replacement headrest. It was my mom's fault for not paying attention. Bob said they would get the information, and get back to her in a couple days. Two days later a new headrest part shows up in priority mail, with a note that said "Let us know if you need anything else. Compliments of Gold Mobility Scooters". This is a great company, and wonderful and caring staff.


And guess where many, many people who see this will now go to buy a scooter when they need one.


----------



## bek

Just wanted to thank everyone in this thread who recommended Gold's Mobility Scooters. I just got back from my first trip using a scooter. Gold's was just as marvelous as everyone said. Easy drop-off/pick-up! I had to change both meetings and it was very easy to do -- so great communication. The scooter itself was very nice. The fan, USB port and lights were great features. My DH especially like the lights. The older grandson wanted to speedwalk ahead of everyone. I was able to easily keep up with him and the lighted scooter helped my DH find us. 

I will definitely rent from them again on my next WDW trip.


----------



## Maudes my mom

mamabunny said:


> I got curious (LOL, you know me - I don't need to rent a scooter, but this kind of piqued my interest) and I went to the website.
> 
> Here's (copied and pasted) what I found, towards the bottom of the page, under a GIANT Disney logo:
> 
> 
> 
> Having read the entire page down to that point, I (personally) don't take that to mean ALL rental vendors, but that Gold is doing what they claim they will further up the page - delivering directly to the renter, at a pre-arranged time.  That's all.
> 
> I agree that if you take that paragraph out of context, it could be construed that Gold is claiming that *every* rental vendor now has to follow those rules - which, as we know does not hold true for "Featured Providers" who have basically paid-to-play with Disney.
> 
> But in the context of their page, I think it's OK. Quite frankly, given the information that @Starwind found, I was expecting a more "polished" and professional look to the website, but that's a personal opinion.
> 
> @Hopefully, like you, I never want to see anyone get ripped off - and given this is such a new company (relatively speaking) there's not a lot of feedback about them, like there is for some of the other companies that have been around longer. But there's always room in any market for a good, solid company that wants to do right by their customers.  Let's hope that Gold's is one of those companies!  ​


I have looked at their website too. It seems to me they have a great marketing person doing their social media stuff. So I think that misleading is exactly what they had in mind. It is no accident, using that wording. And the statement “*IMPORTANT WDW SCOOTER RENTAL AND WDW STROLLER RENTAL INFO - ALL MOBILITY SCOOTERS WE RENT WE 100% CERTIFY THAT THEY ARE DISNEY APPROVED SCOOTER RENTALS” *seems to me is trying to imply the are approved as the companies that have been vetted and inspected by Disney. I’ll stick with the Disney list, most of them anyway.


----------



## Maudes my mom

UncleMike101 said:


> Slightly off topic but does GMS have ECV's that can be operated in the rain?
> I've seen a couple of places that state that their vehicles are not water proof.


All scooters are electric and have the same limitations. As long as the controls are kept dry, you have a good chance of doing okay. Of course, there is always the splash up from puddles that could be an issue with the battery connections! Since most of the companies use the same manufacturer for their rentals, no one is going to be more waterproof than the next. Use whatever covers are provided, and some common sense!


----------



## lanejudy

Maudes my mom said:


> seems to me is trying to imply the are approved as the companies that have been vetted and inspected by Disney. I’ll stick with the Disney list, most of them anyway.



“Featured” vendor status does not necessarily convey “approved” or “preferred” or “better” in any particular manner.  That is a common misconception. 

“Featured” vendors are only “vetted and inspected” to the extent that they meet certain criteria.  Namely, I believe that is size of fleet, size of ECV (some models are larger than ADA standards), speed control, promise to drop-off and pick-up in a timely manner without leaving equipment at Bell Services for days at a time, and a level of business insurance limiting WDW’s liability for the equipment on their property.  Criteria that directly impacts WDW operations and partnership.  Customer service and age/condition of equipment may vary regardless of “Featured” status - a quick search of this forum will show both complaints and rave reviews for Featured vendors and non-featured vendors alike.  I don’t believe any vendor is “approved” over any other.  Even non-featured vendors are able to enter the parks for service assistance.  And “Featured” is not a status every vendor can be granted — not all vendors opted to apply for Featured status, WDW initially only chose 5 vendors though 1 of which has since closed the business, and to my knowledge WDW has not entertained any further applicants beyond the initial round.  A vendor who was not in business in 2012 has had no opportunity to become “Featured.”

I could see how a non-featured vendor might pro-actively try to respond to the question “why aren’t you an _approved_ vendor?”  There is no such status.


----------



## mojo1117

From John - 68 years old, retired Safety Engineer (OHSA compliance officer for both Manufacturing and Construction), and with over 500 visits to WDW and US/IA over the past 40 years, I can sincerely say that our GMS Victory 10 3-wheel ECV's allowed us to enjoy "The Happiest Place on Earth" to a degree never achieved before!  For us, it worked out to be just over $18. per day, each ... less than a day's parking charge at the parks ($22. a day during our two weeks of October 1 - 15 of 2018)!  Nick was our contact and was readily accessible whenever we needed to contact him for anything, on time for delivery and pick-up, and truly a young man possessing both Professional and personable mannerisms at all times.  Our "trusty steeds" performed beyond that which was advertised and expected, and aside from 'saving our bodies', were super-comfortable to both sit on and drive around.  I'm 6' 5" tall and weigh 240 lbs. and the seat height, width, and backward adjustability, didn't make me feel "cramped" at all.  One of the "bonus" features to these Captain's chairs was the ability to recline the seat backs and headrests while we watched the fireworks shows.  Breaking them down and re-assembling them from transporting them to and from the parks in our rental SUV was easy and quick.  I averaged about 12 minutes to do BOTH of them without straining myself or encountering any problems.  The baskets on them are big enough to hold whatever you need, without the need for the optional rear basket that adds more length to the scooter, which could cause maneuvering problems (backing up and in and out of elevators).  The cell phone holders were God-sends for carrying and re-charging cell phones and the water bottle holder easily carried our 1.1 liter sparkling water bottles.  We saw the optional shade canopies on a few of their scooters at the parks, but again we didn't feel this to be a worthwhile option for us.

From Maureen - 65 years old and this was her 1st time at WDW - Thank God for our "trusty steeds" as John calls them...saved our knees, feet, hips and John's back (he's had 2 back surgeries and one on his neck). With the adjustable speed control, we were able to navigate safely thru the crowds single file in comfort and much more quickly than we could walk without having to stop every 10 minutes to rest. Both of us played sports, and I was a competitive disco dancer, so knee cartilage is practically nil. They even have a charging port and holders for your cellphone and beverages! They hold a charge for up to 20 hours, as well. Thank you, Gold Mobility Scooters for saving our vacation!


----------



## Selket

mojo1117 said:


> From John - 68 years old, retired Safety Engineer (OHSA compliance officer for both Manufacturing and Construction), and with over 500 visits to WDW and US/IA over the past 40 years...



Great review!  I felt the same way about Nick - he was very helpful - and about the rental overall.  One thing that made a huge difference was the USB charging port for my phone.  I haven't had a scooter rental (Other than the park rentals at US/IOA) that had that so it was great.  My kids (who are older) also thought it was hilarious to "live stream" on YouTube from my phone (or theirs) - they plugged it into the USB and set it in the phone holder and off we went.


----------



## cmwade77

lanejudy said:


> “Featured” vendor status does not necessarily convey “approved” or “preferred” or “better” in any particular manner.  That is a common misconception.
> 
> “Featured” vendors are only “vetted and inspected” to the extent that they meet certain criteria.  Namely, I believe that is size of fleet, size of ECV (some models are larger than ADA standards), speed control, promise to drop-off and pick-up in a timely manner without leaving equipment at Bell Services for days at a time, and a level of business insurance limiting WDW’s liability for the equipment on their property.  Criteria that directly impacts WDW operations and partnership.  Customer service and age/condition of equipment may vary regardless of “Featured” status - a quick search of this forum will show both complaints and rave reviews for Featured vendors and non-featured vendors alike.  I don’t believe any vendor is “approved” over any other.  Even non-featured vendors are able to enter the parks for service assistance.  And “Featured” is not a status every vendor can be granted — not all vendors opted to apply for Featured status, WDW initially only chose 5 vendors though 1 of which has since closed the business, and to my knowledge WDW has not entertained any further applicants beyond the initial round.  A vendor who was not in business in 2012 has had no opportunity to become “Featured.”
> 
> I could see how a non-featured vendor might pro-actively try to respond to the question “why aren’t you an _approved_ vendor?”  There is no such status.


You forgot the most important requirement of all: Featured Vendors must pay Disney Money to be a featured provider, which is why they usually cost more.


----------



## lanejudy

cmwade77 said:


> You forgot the most important requirement of all: Featured Vendors must pay Disney Money to be a featured provider, which is why they usually cost more.



I do not believe they pay any fee to WDW to be “Featured” - it’s an unfounded rumor that people like to perpetuate.


----------



## SueM in MN

lanejudy said:


> I do not believe they pay any fee to WDW to be “Featured” - it’s an unfounded rumor that people like to perpetuate.


Many people believe there is a fee involved, but as far as I know, there is not and has not been a fee involved.
l spoke to multiple providers and to Disney staff who were in position to know.

The featured providers had to agree to certain things, including size and maximum speed of ECV, pick up & delivery and insurance.
The advantages to Disney to having only a few featured providers are pretty great.
Before, the program was started, Disney resorts had ECVs parked all over and Bell Services was full of them. I have heard some of the companies tried to sue Disney for damages to their ECVs because ‘they were on Disney Property’.
On one trip, we saw one parked in front of our building for over a week after the check out time that was listed on the tag attached to the ECV. We had also seen ECVs sitting that had been delivered 3 or 4 days before the actual date it was rented for.

Now, Disney is only responsible for the equipment from the Featured Providers and doesn’t have the issue of ECVs sitting all over.


----------



## cmwade77

Except in my experience many of the featured companies have very poor customer service, for example Buena Vista Scooters were very rude over the phone, even when we ended up using them and had an issue, they wouldn't come out and take care of it until the next day and this was at 7 or 8 at night.

Apple Scooters had been good in the past, but look at recent reviews and it appears they have gone downhill as well.

As for a fee being involved, I would tend to bet that there is one in some shape or form. It may be that all employees are required to have a certain level of Annual Pass or that they have to pay for parking, etc. when taking care of guests. As for ECVs everywhere, I have been since they implemented the program and they still were all over the place and Bell Services telling people they didn't have their ECV that was supposedly dropped off by a featured vendor. No, I don't buy into the program being a good one.

At least with someone bringing it to you personally and picking it up directly from you, you know they delivered and received the scooter. BTW, not all featured providers provide insurance free of charge, Buena Vista charges an arm and a leg for it for example.


----------



## MicroBeta

Maudes my mom said:


> I have looked at their website too. It seems to me they have a great marketing person doing their social media stuff. So I think that misleading is exactly what they had in mind. It is no accident, using that wording. And the statement “IMPORTANT WDW SCOOTER RENTAL AND WDW STROLLER RENTAL INFO - ALL MOBILITY SCOOTERS WE RENT WE 100% CERTIFY THAT THEY ARE DISNEY APPROVED SCOOTER RENTALS” seems to me is trying to imply the are approved as the companies that have been vetted and inspected by Disney. I’ll stick with the Disney list, most of them anyway.


I disagree that it’s misleading.  The line you quoted is at the beginning of a section where they flat out say they are _not_ a member of the “Preferred Vendor Program”.  They go through a detailed explanation why they currently won't pay for this program.

As to the statement you quoted; Disney has requirements for a wheelchair/ECV not rented through WDW or one of the preferred vendors to be used on property and with their transportation service.  While it is certainly marketing speak, it lets the renter know it meets WDW’s requirements.

Mike


----------



## Maudes my mom

MicroBeta said:


> I disagree that it’s misleading.  The line you quoted is at the beginning of a section where they flat out say they are _not_ a member of the “Preferred Vendor Program”.  They go through a detailed explanation why they currently won't pay for this program.
> 
> As to the statement you quoted; Disney has requirements for a wheelchair/ECV not rented through WDW or one of the preferred vendors to be used on property and with their transportation service.  While it is certainly marketing speak, it lets the renter know it meets WDW’s requirements.
> 
> Mike


We all ar e entitled to our own opinion. We will just have to disagree on this. But read it carefully again,as if seeing it for the first time, in the context it is presented in. 

*“If you are staying at a Disney Resort*
In November 2012 Disney changed its policy regarding delivery and pick up of mobility scooter rentals and stroller rentals.
All scooter rental and stroller rental deliveries & pickups MUST BE MADE DIRECTLY TO THE GUEST. 

Bell stations OR concierge will NO LONGER accept delivery for the guest for scooter rental or stroller rental .”
Nowhere does it say “unless you rent from a Select Vendor”, it just says deliveries have to be made directly.


----------



## MicroBeta

Maudes my mom said:


> We all ar e entitled to our own opinion. We will just have to disagree on this. But read it carefully again,as if seeing it for the first time, in the context it is presented in.
> 
> “If you are staying at a Disney Resort
> In November 2012 Disney changed its policy regarding delivery and pick up of mobility scooter rentals and stroller rentals.
> All scooter rental and stroller rental deliveries & pickups MUST BE MADE DIRECTLY TO THE GUEST.
> 
> Bell stations OR concierge will NO LONGER accept delivery for the guest for scooter rental or stroller rental .”
> *Nowhere does it say “unless you rent from a Select Vendor”,* it just says deliveries have to be made directly.


Respectfully, I did carefully read the whole thing and they specifically state that preferred vendors can drop off and pick at the bell desk.  It actually states the following:

“_Disney currently offers a "Preferred Vendor Program". This program allows a few select vendors to drop off and pick up from the bell desk._”

It is clear that they state that preferred vendors can drop off at the bell desk and why they choose not to pay for the "Preferred Vendor Program".

I’ve attached a screen shot of the entire section.  When you got to the web page, just be sure to scroll _all _the way down.


----------



## Maudes my mom

MicroBeta said:


> Respectfully, I did carefully read the whole thing and they specifically state that preferred vendors can drop off and pick at the bell desk.  It actually states the following:
> 
> “_Disney currently offers a "Preferred Vendor Program". This program allows a few select vendors to drop off and pick up from the bell desk._”
> 
> It is clear that they state that preferred vendors can drop off at the bell desk and why they choose not to pay for the "Preferred Vendor Program".
> 
> I’ve attached a screen shot of the entire section.  When you got to the web page, just be sure to scroll _all _the way down.
> 
> View attachment 363034


Only “Preferred Vendor Program” is not something the “Selected Vendor”  pays to get into. They were chosen on their merit.


----------



## MicroBeta

Maudes my mom said:


> Only “Preferred Vendor Program” is not something the “Selected Vendor”  pays to get into. They were chosen on their merit.


I never said I thought they had to pay.  I actually have no idea if there is a pay program.  GMS was taking about paying.

I was showing that GMS was clear about they were not one of the preferred vendors that could drop off or pick up at the bell desk.

Mike


----------



## cmwade77

Maudes my mom said:


> Only “Preferred Vendor Program” is not something the “Selected Vendor”  pays to get into. They were chosen on their merit.


Is there any evidence one way or the other that payment is required or not required to be in the featured/preferred vendor list? Really, I have never seen any evidence on way or the other.

That being said, I can't imagine that Disney doesn't charge some form of fee to these providers for being able to use bell services. After all, Disney would technically become liable for damage or theft the moment the scooter is turned over to them until they hand it to the guest or back to the service provider. This would mean paying for insurance which would most likely not be part of their normal schedule and we all know Disney won't be doing that without getting reimbursed.

I have to agree with others that the language is not misleading and does let people know there are options and their point is valid there is no need to pay a higher price when they offer a level of customer service that goes well above and beyond what these featured providers are providing. If there is evidence that tone does not have to pay to be a featured/preferred provider, I would say send it to GMS and I am sure they would update their website. Otherwise, I think they would be more knowledgeable about if one had to pay or not than you or I.


----------



## MicroBeta

cmwade77 said:


> Is there any evidence one way or the other that payment is required or not required to be in the featured/preferred vendor list? Really, I have never seen any evidence on way or the other.
> 
> That being said, I can't imagine that Disney doesn't charge some form of fee to these providers for being able to use bell services. After all, Disney would technically become liable for damage or theft the moment the scooter is turned over to them until they hand it to the guest or back to the service provider. This would mean paying for insurance which would most likely not be part of their normal schedule and we all know Disney won't be doing that without getting reimbursed.
> 
> I have to agree with others that the language is not misleading and does let people know there are options and their point is valid there is no need to pay a higher price when they offer a level of customer service that goes well above and beyond what these featured providers are providing. If there is evidence that tone does not have to pay to be a featured/preferred provider, I would say send it to GMS and I am sure they would update their website. Otherwise, I think they would be more knowledgeable about if one had to pay or not than you or I.


I don't know if there is a fee or not.  But, even if they don't charge a fee to use bell services, I have to believe that they are paying to have their name, phone number, and link to their website on Disney's ECV Rentals page.  How likely is it that any company gets free referrals and advertising on another company's website?

Mike


----------



## YodasMom

OK.........So, back to Gold Mobility Scooters, and another very positive experience!!!  

I rented for the last 8 days of October and this is the best company from which I have ever rented!  Communication was great. I received confirmation texts the night before I arrived at WDW and the night before I departed with pick-up times and asking if those times were satisfactory.  I also confirmed when DME left the airport after arrival.  Delivery and pick-up were on time. They adjusted the seat upon delivery so that it was so much more comfortable than any other company.  The scooter was in perfect condition.  I never had a battery problem after charging each night for 7 to 8 hours.  Like a PP mentioned, the cell phone holder and ability to charge it was one of my favorite features. The temps were cool at night and perfect during the day (after a sudden cool-down) so I did not use the fan.  Loved the water bottle holder.    I also did not add any options to the scooter.  They brought the rear basket but it was to large and would have presented a problem with smaller elevators at Boardwalk, etc.  I saw people with the overhead awnings, but again those appeared to add bulk to the scooters and I felt I needed the warmth of the sun during the cooler days when I was there.

I will continue to rent from GMS as there is no comparison between their service and some of the others, that remain in service.  The only other one I previously had great service from was Care Medical, but the owners retired and they are no longer in business.

Buena Vista Scooters dropped one off on my last visit in which I would have had to stand on my head to drive!  The back was almost reclining and the handle bars were rotated forward and down.  I couldn't reach the controls in any way, and they argued about coming out to deliver another one until I threatened to stop the charge on my credit card.  There is no comparison between companies.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Maudes my mom said:


> *THEY ARE DISNEY APPROVED SCOOTER RENTALS” *seems to me is trying to imply the are approved as the companies that have been vetted and inspected by Disney. I’ll stick with the Disney list, most of them anyway.


 "Trying to imply"? No. You inferring without sufficient consideration, maybe.


mojo1117 said:


> our GMS Victory 10 3-wheel ECV's allowed us to enjoy "The Happiest Place on Earth"


Sigh. Disney*Land* is "The Happjest Place on Earth." Wat Disney World is, " The Most Magical Place on Earth. " 


cmwade77 said:


> Is there any evidence one way or the other that payment is required or not required to be in the featured/preferred vendor list?


Sue's conversations with multiple CMs works for me.


----------



## cmwade77

kaytieeldr said:


> Sue's conversations with multiple CMs works for me.


The problem is CMs won't know, only the executives at Disney World that are specifically in charge of the program and the scooter rental companies would know. So as I said, is there any evidence one way or another?


----------



## cmwade77

YodasMom said:


> OK.........So, back to Gold Mobility Scooters, and another very positive experience!!!
> 
> I rented for the last 8 days of October and this is the best company from which I have ever rented!  Communication was great. I received confirmation texts the night before I arrived at WDW and the night before I departed with pick-up times and asking if those times were satisfactory.  I also confirmed when DME left the airport after arrival.  Delivery and pick-up were on time. They adjusted the seat upon delivery so that it was so much more comfortable than any other company.  The scooter was in perfect condition.  I never had a battery problem after charging each night for 7 to 8 hours.  Like a PP mentioned, the cell phone holder and ability to charge it was one of my favorite features. The temps were cool at night and perfect during the day (after a sudden cool-down) so I did not use the fan.  Loved the water bottle holder.    I also did not add any options to the scooter.  They brought the rear basket but it was to large and would have presented a problem with smaller elevators at Boardwalk, etc.  I saw people with the overhead awnings, but again those appeared to add bulk to the scooters and I felt I needed the warmth of the sun during the cooler days when I was there.
> 
> I will continue to rent from GMS as there is no comparison between their service and some of the others, that remain in service.  The only other one I previously had great service from was Care Medical, but the owners retired and they are no longer in business.
> 
> Buena Vista Scooters dropped one off on my last visit in which I would have had to stand on my head to drive!  The back was almost reclining and the handle bars were rotated forward and down.  I couldn't reach the controls in any way, and they argued about coming out to deliver another one until I threatened to stop the charge on my credit card.  There is no comparison between companies.


Yep, I had this kind of experience with Buena Vista as well, not sure how they are still a featured vendor if track record is what it takes to be one and not money.


----------



## cmwade77

MicroBeta said:


> I don't know if there is a fee or not.  But, even if they don't charge a fee to use bell services, I have to believe that they are paying to have their name, phone number, and link to their website on Disney's ECV Rentals page.  How likely is it that any company gets free referrals and advertising on another company's website?
> 
> Mike


This is also a very valid point, there is definitely a money trail somewhere in there, it just doesn't make any logical sense that there wouldn't be.


----------



## pezaddict231

Just got back and used Gold Mobility for this trip.  Had a great experience and loved all the features on the scooter.  Especially the phone holder and ability to charge it.  The phone holder was very secure.  Great service,) they met me as I got off magical express.  The scooter was in great condition, battery lasted a really long time, I even forgot to charge it one night.  I got the sunshade and hated it.  Just made the scooter feel wider and felt like I couldn’t talk as easily to people walking alongside me.  It was easily taken off so glad I tried it anyway.


----------



## Zentra

I picked up my scooter from Gold Mobility yesterday. Nick texted me The night before to confirm time, and then day of to see if we wanted to meet earlier. He was very friendly. We got a brand new scooter never been used! Love all the extras that are not extras with them. The cup holder securely held my soda bottle. The phone holder also securely held my phone even over bumpy ground. I loved using the USB port to charge my phone last night. They are definitely my #1 choice going forward.


----------



## NYCrules

Sticking with Walker Mobility myself.  Been using them for years with no problems at all.  Walker has been in business and providing great service for over 20 years, great scooters and low rates.  I'm staying.


----------



## newdisneylady

I would like to thank the entire Disboards community for providing such an excellent resource of information here. After discovering this page a few months ago while trip planning my husband and I became more comfortable with the idea of traveling at our age and with our declining health conditions. We stayed at Polynesian resort so that we simply use the Monorail to get to the two parks that we decided to visit both the Magic Kingdom and Epcot. After careful consideration and reading everyones comments we decided to rent 2 ECV’s from Gold Mobility for our bucket list trip to Disney World. The ECV’s we rented were as brand new as it gets, nicer than any another ECV’s we had seen in the parks. Nice big confortable seats that were easy on my back. My husband is close to 370 in weight and the battery which we were concerned about always showed full charge the entire time. We rented the Victory sized ECV with the 4 wheels, and they were easy to maneuver everywhere, and we always felt secure driving them around. We were frequently stoped with positive comments and constantly asked where we had rented them from by other guests. The Delivery driver was out standing! He stood by just outside the Magical Express bus when we arrived for the delivery, and he returned to pick them up as we boarded again to go back to the airport. The personalized delivery was wonderful. We used both the ECV’s the entire time, and parked both of them in our room each night. My husband took advantage of all the extra options on the ECV’s especially the cooling fan and the phone charger. A caring company, nice people, and a great rental service. We hope to come back again, and if we do we will gladly use them again.


----------



## cmwade77

With how well they seem to treat their customers, it would be great to see them open a branch out by Disneyland, there needs to be some better options on the west coast as well.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Disneyland is more a "local" park than a travel destination it likely would not be financially feasible to open this type of business in that area; plus, really nobody wants Gold service to d3cline, which it well could if they were to diversify.


----------



## newdisneylady

cmwade77 said:


> With how well they seem to treat their customers, it would be great to see them open a branch out by Disneyland, there needs to be some better options on the west coast as well.


I asked the delivery person just that question. We were thinking if the good lord grants us the time and health we would like to see Disneyland too. His reply was Gold Mobility at this time focuses on the Walt Disney World area only, and they don't want to ever jeopardize the level of service they provide by expanding. I have to agree that the service was outstanding we received and don't want to see it decline either.


----------



## cmwade77

kaytieeldr said:


> Disneyland is more a "local" park than a travel destination it likely would not be financially feasible to open this type of business in that area; plus, really nobody wants Gold service to d3cline, which it well could if they were to diversify.


Actually, there are a few companies near Disneyland and they cater to both locals and tourists, as locals sometimes need to rent ECVs as well, but none have the level of customer service that Gold Mobility seems to offer.


----------



## cmwade77

newdisneylady said:


> I asked the delivery person just that question. We were thinking if the good lord grants us the time and health we would like to see Disneyland too. His reply was Gold Mobility at this time focuses on the Walt Disney World area only, and they don't want to ever jeopardize the level of service they provide by expanding. I have to agree that the service was outstanding we received and don't want to see it decline either.


I can agree with that, but at the same time it is a shame as someone could make a killing with that level of customer service out here.


----------



## newdisneylady

cmwade77 said:


> Actually, there are a few companies near Disneyland and they cater to both locals and tourists, as locals sometimes need to rent ECVs as well, but none have the level of customer service that Gold Mobility seems to offer.


It's difficult to accept inferior service from other ECV rental companies after you have been accustomed to the best. We found a ECV rental company out in Disneyland area, but so far we are not very impressed with communication. I think we may have been spoiled by Gold Mobility.


----------



## MicroBeta

I rented from GMS 11/25-12/5 and I can't say enough.  I had one issue on our first full day in the park (Monday) and they came out a 9 pm with a replacement.  They came out within an hour of me calling.  The issue turned out to be my fault and they didn't charge me anything extra.

Their customer service was excellent. I would recommend them to anyone considering renting an ECV/stroller.  

The ECV was brand new.  Last year we used Walker and got one that clearly had a lot of miles on it and a battery that would only hold a charge for a charge about 2 hours...even after charging 9 hours over night.  Even then they said I would have to wait until the next day to get a replacement.  However, they did call me back about a half hour later saying they found someone to bring me a replacement.  They came out to Universal (by the rotating globe) to deliver the replacement.

All things considered I'll be using GMS anytime I'm in Orlando and need and ECV. 

Mike


----------



## newdisneylady

MicroBeta said:


> I rented from GMS 11/25-12/5 and I can't say enough.  I had one issue on our first full day in the park (Monday) and they came out a 9 pm with a replacement.  They came out within an hour of me calling.  The issue turned out to be my fault and they didn't charge me anything extra.
> 
> Their customer service was excellent. I would recommend them to anyone considering renting an ECV/stroller.
> 
> The ECV was brand new.  Last year we used Walker and got one that clearly had a lot of miles on it and a battery that would only hold a charge for a charge about 2 hours...even after charging 9 hours over night.  Even then they said I would have to wait until the next day to get a replacement.  However, they did call me back about a half hour later saying they found someone to bring me a replacement.  They came out to Universal (by the rotating globe) to deliver the replacement.
> 
> All things considered I'll be using GMS anytime I'm in Orlando and need and ECV.
> 
> Mike


The battery on ours never once dropped even one bar on either of the ECV's rented from GMS either. If we get to go back we will surely be a GMS customer again.


----------



## MicroBeta

newdisneylady said:


> The battery on ours never once dropped even one bar on either of the ECV's rented from GMS either. If we get to go back we will surely be a GMS customer again.


I did have one day with battery issue.  I started at 7:00 am for the steam train tour and got back to our room at the Poly at 1:30 am after DAH.  After running for 18 hours it was almost dead.  Pretty danged good. 

Most days we went 12ish hours and never had an issue.  Also, we needed a portable unit so I was about 40 lbs over the rated weight and it ran all day long.  The fact that they use new ECVs is key.  There isn't that loss of efficiency with scooters that a lot of run hours.

Mike


----------



## newdisneylady

MicroBeta said:


> I did have one day with battery issue.  I started at 7:00 am for the steam train tour and got back to our room at the Poly at 1:30 am after DAH.  After running for 18 hours it was almost dead.  Pretty danged good.
> 
> Most days we went 12ish hours and never had an issue.  Also, we needed a portable unit so I was about 40 lbs over the rated weight and it ran all day long.  The fact that they use new ECVs is key.  There isn't that loss of efficiency with scooters that a lot of run hours.
> 
> Mike


I agree most every other ECV rental we had seen along the parks was old, and looking rather worn. We were stopped and asked where we rented them from constantly on our trip.


----------



## wendylovesdisney

Selket said:


> Damage waiver is included in the price.



I Would strongly encourage people to research what damage waivers and insurance actually is, no matter what company they choose to use.


----------



## oceanwave

We are doing a split stay between Universal and Disney.  I rented from GMS in September and loved their service.  Does anyone know if they deliver to Universal?  And anyone done a split stay between the 2 resorts with GMS?


----------



## MicroBeta

oceanwave said:


> We are doing a split stay between Universal and Disney.  I rented from GMS in September and loved their service.  Does anyone know if they deliver to Universal?  And anyone done a split stay between the 2 resorts with GMS?


They do deliver to Universal as well as other locations in the Orlando area.

Mike


----------



## oceanwave

MicroBeta said:


> They do deliver to Universal as well as other locations in the Orlando area.
> 
> Mike



Thanks!


----------



## CatNipRules

I rented from them on my solo trip from 10/27/2018 through 11/10/2018. I can say without a doubt that they are the best company that I've ever rented from. They texted me the day before my arrival and asked me to text them when my plane landed. Which I did.  Then, Nick asked me to text him when we were leaving the airport. I did and they were waiting for me when I arrived at the resort.

He went over the basics of using it, which I mostly knew. The only annoying thing, and this is minor, is that even at low speed it's fast. I got good an driving them off and on the bus. But even at turtle speed they were faster than the other ECV's I've seen around. And it's kind of a good thing also. LOL!!

My ECV was brand new. They included ponchos and covers for the tillers. I did have an issue about three days in. I don't think it had anything to do with the ECV itself though. Because it was raining and the ECV just stopped. They think it was because it got wet underneath. So, I called them and they met me at Hollywood Studios within 20 minutes. He brought me a loaner. Which was just as nice as the one I'd had, but told me that they would bring another one to the resort and drop it off at Bell Services. I honestly told him this one was fine, but he told me that it was a loaner because they like to make sure they are clean and such and the one they brought me was just to get me through the night. Okay. So, I finished my night at HS and got back to the resort and there was another ECV waiting for me. They put more ponchos and tiller covers in there for me. Exceptional service as far as I'm concerned. 

They have my business any time I visit Orlando....


----------



## Rista1313

TallyTutter said:


> We just came back from a 6 day stay at WDW. I needed to rent a scooter or there was no way I was going to make it through day 1. After reading posts in this forum & looking at the individual companies, Gold Mobility seemed to be the best fit for us & I'm very glad we choose them.
> 
> Gold Mobility Scooters (GMS) was wonderful!! I reserved the Pride Go-Go Sport (4 wheel) online for $161 for 7 days (we only used them for 6 days though, it came to $26 & change per day, it would have been $23 a day for 7 days). I was texted the night before to verify our meeting time. They met us at the hotel (on time) & they processed our credit card. Not only did the young man arrive on time (I can't remember his name but he was from Connecticut & wonderful!!!!), he demonstrated to my husband how to dissemble the scooter, put it in the car & then reassemble. It was a blue scooter, most of those that I saw in the parks were red.
> 
> The scooter came with the user manual, a phone holder (don't keep your phone in it on rough/cobble stoned terrain, my phone fell out), phone charger, a drink holder & a front basket. He then asked if we wanted a rear basket for no extra charge, yes please! We were given a "shower cap" for the controller in case of rain & 4 ponchos. We had to use all of these during the week.
> 
> We signed the rental paperwork & off we went. The scooter came in very handy to unload the car, the suitcases rolled just fine along side the scooter & the baskets held quite a bit! We parked it at night behind the door, there was a space in between the bed & the wall/door where the scooter fit very well.
> 
> We started out the next day with the scooter, a very wet soggy Saturday. I highly recommend using an umbrella & not just a poncho. My legs got soaking wet when I used just the poncho. I also suggest buying a real shower cap before leaving home because the one provided was thin & I had to take it on & off several times and it did rip. It rained a lot, the shower cap was taken on & off because it would storm & then stop, storm & then stop. The concept worked great though! We finally got a larger bag to put over the steering column & all was well. The shower cap will cover the key and battery gauge so it did help that the cap was clear plastic.
> 
> This scooter maneuvered very well in all the lines, it turns very well. The seat turns so I could pull up next to a table & sit with no problem. It is smaller than the ones that Disney rents. I only had to transfer to a wheelchair on the HM, FOP & POC.
> 
> To make a long story short, we had absolutely no problems with the scooter & had no need to call Gold Mobility during our rental. The lights underneath the scooter did come in handy, it helped people see me better, I did receive a lot of compliments on them. The battery gauge has about 10 "dots" - red indicates low/dead battery, green is charged. Only on the day we were at Animal Kingdom from 7:30 am to 11:00 pm did the battery drop to 9 dots. Pretty impressive!
> 
> We texted the night before our departure to rearrange our pickup time (earlier than originally arranged) & they were again there on time to pick up the scooter. We stayed at the Caribbean Beach & the rep came to our room to pickup the scooter. FYI, we invited him in & he told us that per Disney policy they are not allowed to come into the room so he didn't come in.
> 
> I will rent from Gold Mobility again & I highly recommend them. We were told that they do not advertise, they work on word of mouth. If you use them please give a report online, this business deserves to be recognized and patronized.



Can you tell me what kind of trigger yours had... was it a hand pull trigger, or a thumb trigger?


----------



## Simba's Mom

I keep trying to post a picture but it says my file is too large, and I'm not computer-savvy enough to fix it.  The trigger was great! It was a hand pill, but the handle was curvy, so it was more ergonomically correct, comfortable.


----------



## Rista1313

Simba's Mom said:


> I keep trying to post a picture but it says my file is too large, and I'm not computer-savvy enough to fix it.  The trigger was great! It was a hand pill, but the handle was curvy, so it was more ergonomically correct, comfortable.


Thanks!


----------



## RaySharpton

Rista1313 said:


> Thanks!








Pull a lever forward on the right side and pull a lever reverse on the left side.


----------



## chelynnah

Thanks so much for this thread.  I’ve had relatively good service from Best Price Mobility in the past and had been considering Walker for range and water resistance for my Feb trip, but reading through this thread has persuaded me to try Gold.  My only hesitation is that so much is done through text and I’m coming from the UK with a UK mobile.  I can call and text to US numbers no problem but it would cost them a fair bit to call or text my mobile number.  Has anyone on here from another country used them?  I will dedinitely ask them when I call what their solution is.  Perhaps Facebook, or WhatsApp (though I’ve been avoiding adding WhatsApp to my phone).

Thanks again


----------



## CatNipRules

chelynnah said:


> Thanks so much for this thread.  I’ve had relatively good service from Best Price Mobility in the past and had been considering Walker for range and water resistance for my Feb trip, but reading through this thread has persuaded me to try Gold.  My only hesitation is that so much is done through text and I’m coming from the UK with a UK mobile.  I can call and text to US numbers no problem but it would cost them a fair bit to call or text my mobile number.  Has anyone on here from another country used them?  I will dedinitely ask them when I call what their solution is.  Perhaps Facebook, or WhatsApp (though I’ve been avoiding adding WhatsApp to my phone).
> 
> Thanks again


They do have a Facebook page. I’ve messaged them a few t8mes and they are always quick to,respond. 

I loved their scooters. It was rainy when I was there a few days and never had an issue. And they even provide free ponchos and covers for the tiller. Extras even. Lol.


----------



## chelynnah

CatNipRules said:


> They do have a Facebook page. I’ve messaged them a few t8mes and they are always quick to,respond.
> 
> I loved their scooters. It was rainy when I was there a few days and never had an issue. And they even provide free ponchos and covers for the tiller. Extras even. Lol.


Thanks.  After the reviews here and on TripAdvisor I decided to just ring them and book.  It was literally the most pleasant stress free booking experience ever.  

For anyone else from the UK using their UK mobile (we can call and text US numbers while in the US on our plan) Nick said they text international mobiles all the time so that’s not a problem.

I’m so much less stressed about what could go wrong having booked with Gold.  I had issues last time  (two scooters failed on day 2) and while the company dealt with it well, we lost about 4 hours park time due to it. I’m much more confident with these being rotated out so none are over 6 months.

They seem to have a fantastic business model that’s working well for them and their customers.  I’ll find out for sure in Feb


----------



## CatNipRules

chelynnah said:


> Thanks.  After the reviews here and on TripAdvisor I decided to just ring them and book.  It was literally the most pleasant stress free booking experience ever.
> 
> For anyone else from the UK using their UK mobile (we can call and text US numbers while in the US on our plan) Nick said they text international mobiles all the time so that’s not a problem.
> 
> I’m so much less stressed about what could go wrong having booked with Gold.  I had issues last time  (two scooters failed on day 2) and while the company dealt with it well, we lost about 4 hours park time due to it. I’m much more confident with these being rotated out so none are over 6 months.
> 
> They seem to have a fantastic business model that’s working well for them and their customers.  I’ll find out for sure in Feb


I hope that you love them as much as I did. They are truly the only company I'll rent from in the future. My last trip in 2017, I had major issues with the ECV I had rented. Then when it was time for the return, they were over an hour late coming to get it. I had a flight to catch and was afraid that I was going to be late for it. 2018 I rented from Gold and they were there right on time and there were no issues. I was very happy.


----------



## nasmith

Thanks to this thread I rented a portable ECV from Gold Mobility for 10 days  - and they were awesome! It was a newer scooter and I got the free back basket ( along with the front basket). The scooter worked great and kept a charge as needed. They also included the rain poncho and shower caps. The driver texted me as to his arrival and kept me informed of a delay. I have used both best price and buena vista in the past without complaint - but using Gold mobility saved me about $100 over the 10 day period. If I need a scooter (hopefully not, that's why I had the knee replacement ) I would definitely use them again.....


----------



## justreading

nasmith said:


> Thanks to this thread I rented a portable ECV from Gold Mobility for 10 days over Christmas week - and they were awesome! It was a newer scooter and I got the free back basket ( along with the front basket). The scooter worked great and kept a charge as needed. They also included the rain poncho and shower caps. I had them drop off at Universal studios and pick up at AKL Jambo. Both times the driver texted me as to his arrival and kept me informed of a delay. I have used both best price and buena vista in the past without complaint - but using Gold mobility saved me about $100 over the 10 day period. If I need a scooter (hopefully not, that's why I had the knee replacement ) I would definitely use them again.....





nasmith said:


> Thanks to this thread I rented a portable ECV from Gold Mobility for 10 days over Christmas week - and they were awesome! It was a newer scooter and I got the free back basket ( along with the front basket). The scooter worked great and kept a charge as needed. They also included the rain poncho and shower caps. I had them drop off at Universal studios and pick up at AKL Jambo. Both times the driver texted me as to his arrival and kept me informed of a delay. I have used both best price and buena vista in the past without complaint - but using Gold mobility saved me about $100 over the 10 day period. If I need a scooter (hopefully not, that's why I had the knee replacement ) I would definitely use them again.....


Did you have any trouble using the buses with the rear basket attached?


----------



## Simba's Mom

justreading said:


> did you find the rear b
> 
> Did you have any trouble using the buses with the rear basket attached?



I also rented with the rear basket, and I never found any extra trouble with the rear basket, on buses or anywhere.  But I DID find that the rear basket was very convenient to have.


----------



## nasmith

justreading said:


> Did you have any trouble using the buses with the rear basket attached?


I didn't take any busses (portable ecv) - because I hate waiting for busses......However, it fit in all the elevators just fine with the rear and front baskets....


----------



## justreading

nasmith said:


> I didn't take any busses (portable ecv) - because I hate waiting for busses......However, it fit in all the elevators just fine with the rear and front baskets....


Do you have any photos showing the rear basket by chance?  I may just call Gold and ask them for a photo.  And if I find  it doesn't work I can remove it and leave it in the room.  A simple solution.


----------



## newdisneylady

nasmith said:


> Thanks to this thread I rented a portable ECV from Gold Mobility for 10 days  - and they were awesome! It was a newer scooter and I got the free back basket ( along with the front basket). The scooter worked great and kept a charge as needed. They also included the rain poncho and shower caps. The driver texted me as to his arrival and kept me informed of a delay. I have used both best price and buena vista in the past without complaint - but using Gold mobility saved me about $100 over the 10 day period. If I need a scooter (hopefully not, that's why I had the knee replacement ) I would definitely use them again.....


We are in full agreement. We just reserved again for our second time with Gold Mobility today for the Flower and Garden show at Epcot this time in March. They are so wonderful. We hope to have the same great new ECV's and great service again!


----------



## RaySharpton

justreading said:


> Do you have any photos showing the rear basket by chance?  I may just call Gold and ask them for a photo.  And if I find  it doesn't work I can remove it and leave it in the room.  A simple solution.



Hi, justrading.  They posted one just for you after I asked about a photo.  Most of the mobility scooters have a car-type hitch on the back of the seat to slide and lock onto.


----------



## darthvaderusa

I found them to be extremely un-helpful.  My wife is short & heavy.  She needs a certain amount of room between the seat & handlebar.  I sent them a message on their site regarding this but they have not responded in over 4 days.  Not very nice!


----------



## RaySharpton

darthvaderusa said:


> I found them to be extremely un-helpful.  My wife is short & heavy.  She needs a certain amount of room between the seat & handlebar.  I sent them a message on their site regarding this but they have not responded in over 4 days.  Not very nice!



Which mobility scooter did you want to rent?  These scooters are basically one size fit all.  Most can have the seat raised or lowered by one-inch increments.  Very few have the ability to move the seat backward and forward although the last mobility scooter that I bought had this feature.  Also, most mobility scooters have the ability to adjust the tiller and adjust it closer or further away.  This feature doesn't work as a seat, but more as a swivel in an arch motion from the bottom of the tiller.

I have never rented from them before since I own my own wheelchair now, but they responded within 1-2 days on their Facebook website when I was looking for a photo of a rear basket for one of their mobility scooters. 

Why don't you try again and I hope that you find a mobility scooter that you can use for her?  

Also, don't forget to check your junk email for a response.


----------



## cmwade77

darthvaderusa said:


> I found them to be extremely un-helpful.  My wife is short & heavy.  She needs a certain amount of room between the seat & handlebar.  I sent them a message on their site regarding this but they have not responded in over 4 days.  Not very nice!


Check your spam folder, I had that happen with other companies and I was wondering why they hadn't responded, turned out they had, it was just in spam.

Also, you can try just calling them, honestly in your situation it would be easier than trying to do it by email.


----------



## Starwind

RaySharpton said:


> I have never rented from them before since I own my own wheelchair now, but they responded within 1-2 days on their Facebook website when I was looking for a photo of a rear basket for one of their mobility scooters.



Likewise, each time I have sent them a PM on Facebook I have gotten a response within 24 hours.

SW


----------



## Starwind

darthvaderusa said:


> I found them to be extremely un-helpful.  My wife is short & heavy.  She needs a certain amount of room between the seat & handlebar.  I sent them a message on their site regarding this but they have not responded in over 4 days.  Not very nice!



In addition to the suggestions others have made, it is also possible they experienced a glitch with their online form.  Or, they haven't gotten back to you yet.

Here are some other ways to contact them:

They have a FB page and Twitter account, which are linked from their website at ********************************/

According to FB, they usually reply to FB messages within 24 hours.

According to their FB "About Us" page, they have an email address:  service@*********************com 

Per their website, they have a phone number:  (407) 414-0287

Good luck finding the info you need.

Perhaps if you ask your questions in these forums someone may be able to answer it ?  The models they use are standard models, even if fancied up.

SW


----------



## Starwind

RaySharpton said:


> Which mobility scooter did you want to rent?  These scooters are basically one size fit all.  Most can have the seat raised or lowered by one-inch increments.  Very few have the ability to move the seat backward and forward although the last mobility scooter that I bought had this feature.  Also, most mobility scooters have the ability to adjust the tiller and adjust it closer or further away.  This feature doesn't work as a seat, but more as a swivel in an arch motion from the bottom of the tiller.



Thanks for posting this about adjusting the tiller.

I found the information in the Victory 10 user guide for how to adjust the tiller angle 

https://www.pridemobility.com/pdf/owners_manuals/us_scooter/us_victory_10_om.pdf  page 32


----------



## CatNipRules

darthvaderusa said:


> I found them to be extremely un-helpful.  My wife is short & heavy.  She needs a certain amount of room between the seat & handlebar.  I sent them a message on their site regarding this but they have not responded in over 4 days.  Not very nice!


You can call them. That’s what I did an they were able to help me right away. Ask to speak with Nick. He’s very helpful.


----------



## RaySharpton

Starwind said:


> Thanks for posting this about adjusting the tiller.
> 
> I found the information in the Victory 10 user guide for how to adjust the tiller angle
> 
> https://www.pridemobility.com/pdf/owners_manuals/us_scooter/us_victory_10_om.pdf  page 32













Every tiller looks a little different, but they all adjust by loosening the knob, moving the tiller forward or backward and while holding the tiller tightening the know.  This is something you can do yourself or have the vendor do it for you when they deliver the scooter.











This is something you should ask the vendor to do.  It is not difficult, but you have to lift the seat off.  Remove the bolt or whatever is used to slide in the hole.  Raise or lower the upper seat post like adjust the legs of a mobility walker.

Sometimes, the bolt or post may be jammed or rusted into place and that is what makes it somewhat difficult to do it yourself if you have trouble lifting or bending over while working.

Some scooters do not have the option to raise or lower the seat.

Most scooters do not have electric seat rise or lower function.



> *WDW Scooter Rental & WDW Stroller Rental*
> GMS offers scooter rental and stroller rentals to Orlando, Kissimmee, Celebration, Davenport, Lake Buena Vista, all Disney World Resorts, All Universal Studios resorts, all convention centers, International Drive area, timeshares and private residences through-out Central Florida.
> 
> Our brand new 2018/2019 rental fleet of highly upgraded mobility rental scooter rentals and premium stroller rentals are now released into service, our rent a scooter rental customers are guaranteed the newest, cleanest, and most advanced rental equipment available. All the rentals we offer are Disney approved scooter rentals. All rental scooters can be used at WDW theme parks and resorts.
> 
> All GMS mobility scooters are delivered to our customers with FREE upgraded extended range batteries, FREE adjustable cup-holders, FREE cell phone holder, FREE USB phone charging port, FREEupgraded L.E.D. ground safety lighting, and Victory 10 rental scooter models come FREE upgraded with a maximum comfort luxury Captain’s chair and a 3 Speed Cooling Fan!
> 
> GMS stroller rentals come standard with FREE rain cover, and FREE parent organizer w/cupholder. All rental strollers and baby/toddler equipment is delivered clean and certified Sanitized.
> 
> Affordable flat rate all inclusive pricing.  All accessories provided FREE of charge, quick and easy online reservations, FREE damage waiver policy,  FREE in-person delivery and pickup included. If you prefer to book by phone, our customer call center is open 8:00 AM - 8:00 PM 7 days a week at 407-414-0287 Risk-FREE with never any Cancellation charges or Change fee's ever. Life happens, and we at Gold Mobility Scooters understand!


----------



## darthvaderusa

RaySharpton said:


> Which mobility scooter did you want to rent?  These scooters are basically one size fit all.  Most can have the seat raised or lowered by one-inch increments.  Very few have the ability to move the seat backward and forward although the last mobility scooter that I bought had this feature.  Also, most mobility scooters have the ability to adjust the tiller and adjust it closer or further away.  This feature doesn't work as a seat, but more as a swivel in an arch motion from the bottom of the tiller.
> 
> I have never rented from them before since I own my own wheelchair now, but they responded within 1-2 days on their Facebook website when I was looking for a photo of a rear basket for one of their mobility scooters.
> 
> Why don't you try again and I hope that you find a mobility scooter that you can use for her?
> 
> Also, don't forget to check your junk email for a response.



Thanks for your response about the size.  I would have thought they would be more adjustable.  

I do check my spam folder but nothing there.  I hate using Facebook & since their website had a "Contact US" feature, I thought that would suffice!


----------



## darthvaderusa

Starwind said:


> In addition to the suggestions others have made, it is also possible they experienced a glitch with their online form.  Or, they haven't gotten back to you yet.
> 
> Here are some other ways to contact them:
> 
> They have a FB page and Twitter account, which are linked from their website at ********************************/
> 
> According to FB, they usually reply to FB messages within 24 hours.
> 
> According to their FB "About Us" page, they have an email address:  service@*********************com
> 
> Per their website, they have a phone number:  (407) 414-0287
> 
> Good luck finding the info you need.
> 
> Perhaps if you ask your questions in these forums someone may be able to answer it ?  The models they use are standard models, even if fancied up.
> 
> SW


Thank you!

I emailed them & got a quick response.

I appreciate all the great comments!  Have a Magical Day all!


----------



## Chip_Dale

Reading the FAQ on company web site. you are charged for the rental at time of booking if you book on line but charged at pick up if you book via phone.  Is this correct. Used Care before and was charged the day before booking.


----------



## YodasMom

Chip_Dale said:


> Reading the FAQ on company web site. you are charged for the rental at time of booking if you book on line but charged at pick up if you book via phone.  Is this correct. Used Care before and was charged the day before booking.



The first time I rented from GMS, I reserved via phone since I had several questions, and then all further contacts were via text.  I was charged upon delivery and he actually ran my credit card while I was standing there at delivery.  I reserved again for the end of January and just shot Nick an e-mail last month to reserve and he quickly confirmed the reservation.  I have not been charged for the January reservation.  

I also used to use Care Medical before they retired.  Gold Mobility Scooters' service is every bit as good, and the equipment is much newer with many extras.  

Good luck to you!


----------



## CatNipRules

Chip_Dale said:


> Reading the FAQ on company web site. you are charged for the rental at time of booking if you book on line but charged at pick up if you book via phone.  Is this correct. Used Care before and was charged the day before booking.


It is correct. I called them and booked and they didn’t charge me until the day they delivered. Ran my credit card in front of me and everything was very easy.


----------



## newdisneylady

YodasMom said:


> The first time I rented from GMS, I reserved via phone since I had several questions, and then all further contacts were via text.  I was charged upon delivery and he actually ran my credit card while I was standing there at delivery.  I reserved again for the end of January and just shot Nick an e-mail last month to reserve and he quickly confirmed the reservation.  I have not been charged for the January reservation.
> 
> I also used to use Care Medical before they retired.  Gold Mobility Scooters' service is every bit as good, and the equipment is much newer with many extras.
> 
> Good luck to you!


My daughter placed our first time ECV reservation with Gold Mobility on the computer and we paid at the time of reservation. The second time I called them on the phone to reserve instead. They said they don't take credit card numbers for security reasons over the phone. We just pay for the ECV's with a credit card on delivery. Our ECV's we received the first time from them looked like new.


----------



## CatNipRules

Called them today to add a day on to our reservation. They couldn't have been any nicer. They told me again to text them when my flight lands and when I'm on the Magical Express and they will have someone waiting there before me. I'm super impressed by their level of service and commitment to quality.


----------



## CatNipRules

Just an FYI. They have specials going on right now. I was worried about the prices going up. I was told That since I already have my reservation it won’t go up. They are still the cheapest around and I’ll use them in the future.


----------



## mojo1117

CatNipRules said:


> Just an FYI. They have specials going on right now. I was worried about the prices going up. I was told That since I already have my reservation it won’t go up. They are still the cheapest around and I’ll use them in the future.



The "specials" you refer to are their every day low prices.


----------



## Chip_Dale

Booked them this week via phone.  did not mention what accessory I wanted.  remembered after i got off the phone.  Should I call back or shoot them a e mail?


----------



## mojo1117

Chip_Dale said:


> Booked them this week via phone.  did not mention what accessory I wanted.  remembered after i got off the phone.  Should I call back or shoot them a e mail?


Call them.  They'll update your reservation to include your chosen accessory right then and there.


----------



## Groot

Gold is THE BEST scooter rental company. I was afraid with the delivery part because I’ve never done a face-to-face rental before, but the night before our vacation, they had a rep ask us what time our flight gets in and to not worry.

Well, I was worried and texted the guy every leg of our trip (When the plane landed, when I got off the plane, when I boarded/disembarked from the airport tram, when I got to the DME line.) He said that all he needed to know was when I got on the bus, lol. When I got on said bus and the driver made his announcement about what hotel was which stop, I texted the rep with the bus stop number too and he was on the way to meet me (PERFECT TIMING!). As soon as I got to the hotel, they were there with the scooter.

After my vacation was finished, they were there on time for the pick up. (they texted me the night before.) The only thing that I told them that they could improve on was to fix the wobbly-ness of the canopy, other than that, it’s a dream scooter and I WILL rent from them again.


----------



## dkostel

Another hearty endorsement for this company. They were on time and the equipment was great. We had one mechanical difficulty but they came and fixed it, no problem. Will definitely use again.


----------



## cmwade77

We had an excellent experience with Gold Mobility as well, they were there when we got there (despite our flight being 3 hours late, but that's another story), they picked up on time and just overall very nice. Something unexpected was that we got very little in the way of people giving us nasty looks for using an ECV, instead they saw how nice the ECVs were and commented on that, so I would say that a potential side effect of renting from them is that you end up getting fewer nasty looks.


----------



## Maddy2016

My husband has been having difficulty walking for the last 2 and a half months due to a terrible gout attack.  It is under control but he is just barely walking.  Our trip is on Feb. 24, just 9 days away and I know he will not be up to walking any distances (although he keeps telling me he will). Short of cancelling our trip, an ECV is the only solution.  I have told him that if he doesn't need the whole day, he can just park it.  I would rather be safe than sorry.  

My stress level is through the roof - We only booked this trip in early December so it has been a lot of planning in a condensed time.  We have zero experience with ECV's and all of the options online were doing my head in.  I actually booked with another company because they seem popular in the parks (I remember from my last trip) and they are a featured provider but I didn't find the lady I booked with very helpful at all. I have been reading over lots of reviews and trying to find info on which company to rent from but there didn't seem to be any clear cut winners, but  Gold kept popping up on this board.  I finally came across this posting and all the reviews are so positive!!  I decided I didn't really need to have the ECV left with bell services, we can make it work into our schedule to meet them (and a lesson on how to use it properly would not go amiss!).  I called Gold and the guy was so nice and informative.  He gave me information I didn't even ask for and compared to the other call I made, it was like night and day customer service.  I have booked and feel more positive about it.  

Thanks to everyone for your posts!  I will update with a review once we get back.


----------



## lanejudy

@Maddy2016 

I'm glad the information here has been helpful.  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## YodasMom

Maddy2016 said:


> My husband has been having difficulty walking for the last 2 and a half months due to a terrible gout attack.  It is under control but he is just barely walking.  Our trip is on Feb. 24, just 9 days away and I know he will not be up to walking any distances (although he keeps telling me he will). Short of cancelling our trip, an ECV is the only solution.  I have told him that if he doesn't need the whole day, he can just park it.  I would rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> My stress level is through the roof - We only booked this trip in early December so it has been a lot of planning in a condensed time.  We have zero experience with ECV's and all of the options online were doing my head in.  I actually booked with another company because they seem popular in the parks (I remember from my last trip) and they are a featured provider but I didn't find the lady I booked with very helpful at all. I have been reading over lots of reviews and trying to find info on which company to rent from but there didn't seem to be any clear cut winners, but  Gold kept popping up on this board.  I finally came across this posting and all the reviews are so positive!!  I decided I didn't really need to have the ECV left with bell services, we can make it work into our schedule to meet them (and a lesson on how to use it properly would not go amiss!).  I called Gold and the guy was so nice and informative.  He gave me information I didn't even ask for and compared to the other call I made, it was like night and day customer service.  I have booked and feel more positive about it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your posts!  I will update with a review once we get back.



Another great thing about the fantastic service of this company and also having it delivered in person is that they will adjust the seat, etc for his comfort, so be sure and have him sit in it before the rep. leaves and request that he adjust it if he is not comfortable.  I think you will love this company and their service.  Sounds like a good decision for your upcoming trip!


----------



## CatNipRules

Maddy2016 said:


> My husband has been having difficulty walking for the last 2 and a half months due to a terrible gout attack.  It is under control but he is just barely walking.  Our trip is on Feb. 24, just 9 days away and I know he will not be up to walking any distances (although he keeps telling me he will). Short of cancelling our trip, an ECV is the only solution.  I have told him that if he doesn't need the whole day, he can just park it.  I would rather be safe than sorry.
> 
> My stress level is through the roof - We only booked this trip in early December so it has been a lot of planning in a condensed time.  We have zero experience with ECV's and all of the options online were doing my head in.  I actually booked with another company because they seem popular in the parks (I remember from my last trip) and they are a featured provider but I didn't find the lady I booked with very helpful at all. I have been reading over lots of reviews and trying to find info on which company to rent from but there didn't seem to be any clear cut winners, but  Gold kept popping up on this board.  I finally came across this posting and all the reviews are so positive!!  I decided I didn't really need to have the ECV left with bell services, we can make it work into our schedule to meet them (and a lesson on how to use it properly would not go amiss!).  I called Gold and the guy was so nice and informative.  He gave me information I didn't even ask for and compared to the other call I made, it was like night and day customer service.  I have booked and feel more positive about it.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your posts!  I will update with a review once we get back.


The good thing about Gold Mobility is that they work around their schedule to accommodate you. My flight kept getting changed. I was really worried because I had my time set with them months in advance. I called the company and spoke with Nick and he assured me that no matter what time my flight arrived they would be there to meet me. All I had to do was send them a quick text message. Which I did when my flight landed and then again when I was on the Magical Express. He was at my resort before I got there. I had worried about inconveniencing them. they couldn't have been nicer and they put me at such ease that I'm renting from them again in May....


----------



## Groot

Gold really is the best. They’re getting so big in fact that by summer they’ll be starting to rent powerchairs (both regular and heavy duty) to increase their user base.


----------



## CatNipRules

Groot said:


> Gold really is the best. They’re getting so big in fact that by summer they’ll be starting to rent powerchairs (both regular and heavy duty) to increase their user base.


They are. I hope they don't get so big that they start slacking on their customer service. I doubt that they will, but I hope not. They now have some upgraded sunshades. They look like they are easy to use on the buses and when backing up. So, I asked if it could be added onto my reservation in May. They went ahead and did it for me without having to call. Love them.


----------



## cmwade77

Honestly, one person in our party had an upgraded sunshade and they are still a pain on the bus, not because of the sunshade itself, it is the way it attaches to the ECV. This is in no way Gold Mobility's fault, it is the way all sunshades connect to ECVs from what I have seen. But this was also on the larger ECV model, so that may make a difference for you. The sunshade itself worked well and provided a good level of visibility, something that other sunshades have issues with.


----------



## Nadine and Fred

On the recommendations from the kind people on this board, we rented from Golds Mobility and could not have been more pleased. The ECV seemed brand new and kept its charge throughout the day. What a godsend for my husband ( he can walk but not for long distances and certainly not quickly) Thanks so much to this wonderful company!!


----------



## Laura527

We rented the four-wheel, smaller-sized portable ECV from Gold Mobility and could not have been happier with the price, vehicle or service!  Nick texted us before our arrival, and was waiting for us at Pop when we arrived on the DME bus.  He adjusted the seat and handle, and showed us how to take the ECV apart if we needed to use an Uber.  The ECV was almost new and kept its charge for about 9 hours.  We were very happy with the smaller, portable vehicle since it's easier to navigate around those sharp turns in lines at the park, and can be easily taken apart to fit in a trunk if you need to use Lyft or Uber.  On our last day, Nick texted again to arrange the pick-up at our resort and he was there exactly as planned.  This is a great company and we would use them again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

The mobility company that we have been using for over ten years has failed us on the last two trips to Disney World. Without getting into to much detail, both of the scooters on both occasions were in poor condition and customer service was simply terrible. I'm trying to avoid this at all costs for our trip next week. We will be staying at the Polynesian resort again. After much research we are trying Gold Mobility this trip. They seem to have a good history on the web, and the people on this forum seem to really like them. They are not a Disney list participant so from what I understand is that they will meet us in person which is fine. The previous company we have been using for ten years was a Disney list company so we just picked the scooters up at the bell service desk each time. We reserved the scooter over the phone with Bob at Gold Mobility, Bob claimed all the scooters are brand new. He also guaranteed they will be waiting for us as we arrive on the magical express to deliver the scooter directly. Now here is my concern. The price was $90 less per scooter for our trip ($360 less all together), and the scooters are supposedly brand new with new batteries. I verified they are the same exact victory scooters we rented from the other company and that we are familiar with. They are also giving us the sun shade tops for free along with vast array of other add-ons. Please understand when I ask these questions that I've been a victim of poor service and questionable condition scooters two times by another company that I trusted for over ten years. We reserved 4 scooters. Please only reply if you have first hand experience with Gold Mobility. Thank you in advance.

1. Do they really show up at the exact time and meet you at the Magical Express?

2. If you have a problem do they really come right to you in the park or do they make you push it out to the front?

3. Do the battery's really last all day?

4. Is the only difference between the list company's and gold mobility that they meet you rather than use the bell service desk for delivery and pickup?

5. Because the price is so much lower is there any surprise fee's that they charge you or extra costs?


----------



## Laura527

1. Do they really show up at the exact time and meet you at the Magical Express? 
Yes, Nick from Gold texted us before our arrival and was waiting for us at our resort when we arrived on the DME bus; on our departure day, he was at our resort at the exact agreed upon time.

2. If you have a problem do they really come right to you in the park or do they make you push it out to the front?  
I don't know because we never have any problems with our ECV.  

3. Do the battery's really last all day?  
We rented the Pride Go-go mobility scooter (the smaller ECV) and the battery lasted about 9 hours with normal usage; for days when we would be in the park longer, we could easily find outlets to recharge during lunch or dinner and never ran out of juice.

4. Is the only difference between the list company's and gold mobility that they meet you rather than use the bell service desk for delivery and pickup?  
We have only used Gold and not the list company so can't comment on the differences.  However, I can HIGHLY recommend Gold; the service, price and ECV were all exceptional!

5. Because the price is so much lower is there any surprise fee's that they charge you or extra costs? 
There were no extra costs except the tax.


----------



## CatNipRules

1. Do they really show up at the exact time and meet you at the Magical Express? I received a text from them the night before my flight. They told me to text them when my flight landed to let them know. Then once again when I'm on the Magical Express and leaving the airport. Nick was waiting for me when I arrived.

2. If you have a problem do they really come right to you in the park or do they make you push it out to the front? I had an issue only because it was raining a lot the week I was there and they think something short circuited. They met me at the entrance to Hollywood Studios and let me have a loaner. I say a loaner because according to the gentleman that brought it to me it wasn't clean enough by their standards, but they didn't want to leave me stranded. So, they left a new one at the resort with a key in the back. All I had to do was leave the old one at the concierge and message them when I did. All their employees have annual passes to all the theme parks, so yes, they will come to you if you get stranded in the parks.

3. Do the battery's really last all day? Mine did. I had the Victory 10. Even with charging my phone all day and using the fan, I never had and issue with the battery dying.

4. Is the only difference between the list company's and gold mobility that they meet you rather than use the bell service desk for delivery and pickup? That and they will adjust the seat for you so that it's most comfortable. They show you how to use it and explain the different features.

5. Because the price is so much lower is there any surprise fee's that they charge you or extra costs? Nope. I gave them my credit card and they swiped it for the agreed amount and there were no other fees. It was actually very easy.

Another thing that I loved about them is that they are sending me a pamphlet for the Flower and Garden Festival. Pretty amazing service.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

Thank-you for the responses, I feel more comfortable about my decision to rent from them. They were very nice over the phone also.


----------



## cmwade77

Madeleine Arnold said:


> 1. Do they really show up at the exact time and meet you at the Magical Express?


Actually, they will be there a little bit before you get off and will be waiting for you. At least that has been my experience.



Madeleine Arnold said:


> 2. If you have a problem do they really come right to you in the park or do they make you push it out to the front?


We had one issue, we texted them, they gave us instructions to fix it and told us if that didn't work they would meet us where we were and we were at the American pavilion in EPCOT.


Madeleine Arnold said:


> 3. Do the battery's really last all day?


Yes, just don't overload the scooters as pack mules, remember the more weight you add the harder they have to work. This is true for ALL ECVs though. But really I push the weight limit and the only park where the battery even dropped one of the lights was at Animal Kingdom. Just make sure you charge nightly and you should be fine.


Madeleine Arnold said:


> 4. Is the only difference between the list company's and gold mobility that they meet you rather than use the bell service desk for delivery and pickup?


Absolutely not, the differences are that Good Mobility will:

Adjust the scooter so that it is comfortable for you
Show you how to use all of the features
Be avaialble 24/7 (the list providers are usually only available until 8 PM or so)
Provide one free optional accessory
Also all of their ECVs come with:
Fans
USB ports you can charge your phone with
Cell phone holder
Cup holder
Undercarriage lights (this is huge when it comes to making you more visible at night, just turn then off when in dark queues and in Pandora at a night so you can see all of the effects)

All of their ECVs are replaced every 6 months, so they are in much better condition thank any of the other companies.



Madeleine Arnold said:


> 5. Because the price is so much lower is there any surprise fee's that they charge you or extra costs?


Nope, it is the price, plus tax (which they will give you the price with tax if you ask). Even the damage liability waiver is included at no extra cost, which most of the Disney listed providers charge for.

Why they are able to be so much cheaper is they don't pay Disney to be on the official list (and yes, I know people claim that Disney doesn't charge for that, but I seriously doubt Disney doesn't charge them for the use of Bell Services) and the fact that they probably have a location with much cheaper rent than say Buena Vista, since Buena Vista rents space from Disney.


ETA: I did think of another difference: They also provide rain ponchos and tiller covers for the rain.

And one potential "hidden fee" and that is they reserve the right to charge a deductible on the damage waiver. In reality they only seem to charge this if you do something intentional to damage the ECV, i.e. intentionally driving it into the pool is taking a hammer to it. All companies with damage waivers have deductibles though and most charge the deductible for ANY damage, intentional or not (almost was a victim of that one in the past until I pointed out the damage was caused by their battery failing as I was turning a corner). Needless to say never rented from that company again.


----------



## YodasMom

Madeleine Arnold said:


> Thank-you for the responses, I feel more comfortable about my decision to rent from them. They were very nice over the phone also.



Without repeating everything that has been said above, I agree with the above comments!  I have rented twice from GMS and both experiences were top rate as stated.  I never had a battery problem and I use the scooters for a minimum of 14 hour+ daily.  I charge each night and it's ready to go with full battery power early in the morning.  Nick or another GMS rep are always there to deliver before I arrive at the resort and also to pick-up before the agreed upon time.  They explain everything in detail, adjust the scooter, and demonstrate all you need to know.  I rented previously from other venders and GMS' service surpasses all of them by far!


----------



## YodasMom

YodasMom said:


> Without repeating everything that has been said above, I agree with the above comments!  I have rented twice from GMS and both experiences were top rate as stated.  I never had a battery problem and I use the scooters for a minimum of 14 hour+ daily. I have never needed to top off the battery charge during the day.  I charge each night and it's ready to go with full battery power early in the morning.  Nick or another GMS rep are always there to deliver before I arrive at the resort and also to pick-up before the agreed upon time.  They explain everything in detail, adjust the scooter, and demonstrate all you need to know.  I rented previously from other venders and GMS' service surpasses all of them by far!


----------



## Simba's Mom

cmwade77 said:


> Also all of their ECVs come with:
> Fans
> USB ports you can charge your phone with
> Cell phone holder
> Cup holder
> Undercarriage lights (this is huge when it comes to making you more visible at night, just turn then off when in dark queues and in Pandora at a night so you can see all of the effects)
> 
> All of their ECVs are replaced every 6 months, so they are in much better condition thank any of the other companies.



My scooter didn't come with a fan.  I think it was because the one I rented, the smallest go-go, doesn't come with that.  But I did have a big rear basket, and I LOVED that.
Also, although Nick didn't quite meet me at the DME, he showed up only a few minutes later and was extremely apologetic because he'd had a drop off moments before and traffic.  No big deal at all.
And I actually prefer them to meet me to drop off and pick up the scooter.  Last time I rented from BV, the scooter key had gotten lost and I had to wait about 20 minutes while they tried to find another key "that worked".  And at pick up, I remember hearing a story (on these boards I think) about someone who dropped off the scooter at the end of the vacation, and then the scooter company called with no record of it having been returned.


----------



## cmwade77

Simba's Mom said:


> My scooter didn't come with a fan.  I think it was because the one I rented, the smallest go-go, doesn't come with that.  But I did have a big rear basket, and I LOVED that.
> Also, although Nick didn't quite meet me at the DME, he showed up only a few minutes later and was extremely apologetic because he'd had a drop off moments before and traffic.  No big deal at all.
> And I actually prefer them to meet me to drop off and pick up the scooter.  Last time I rented from BV, the scooter key had gotten lost and I had to wait about 20 minutes while they tried to find another key "that worked".  And at pick up, I remember hearing a story (on these boards I think) about someone who dropped off the scooter at the end of the vacation, and then the scooter company called with no record of it having been returned.


Sorry, you are right the smallest one doesn't have a fan, I think they said they tried, but it was causing issues on the buses.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

Simba's Mom said:


> My scooter didn't come with a fan.  I think it was because the one I rented, the smallest go-go, doesn't come with that.  But I did have a big rear basket, and I LOVED that.
> Also, although Nick didn't quite meet me at the DME, he showed up only a few minutes later and was extremely apologetic because he'd had a drop off moments before and traffic.  No big deal at all.
> And I actually prefer them to meet me to drop off and pick up the scooter.  Last time I rented from BV, the scooter key had gotten lost and I had to wait about 20 minutes while they tried to find another key "that worked".  And at pick up, I remember hearing a story (on these boards I think) about someone who dropped off the scooter at the end of the vacation, and then the scooter company called with no record of it having been returned.



We reserved the Victory sized scooters because of the fan's. We added the sun canopy to all 4. I felt between the fan and the sun canopy it would help keep everyone comfortable. Two members of our group are in their late 70's. The rear basket looks really handy, but they said the canopy uses the same port as the basket. We can only pick one. Since there is a basket in the front, we felt our best bet was the sun canopy. Anyone with experience in using the sun canopy?


----------



## cmwade77

Madeleine Arnold said:


> We reserved the Victory sized scooters because of the fan's. We added the sun canopy to all 4. I felt between the fan and the sun canopy it would help keep everyone comfortable. Two members of our group are in their late 70's. The rear basket looks really handy, but they said the canopy uses the same port as the basket. We can only pick one. Since there is a basket in the front, we felt our best bet was the sun canopy. Anyone with experience in using the sun canopy?


On our recent trip, we had three ECVs (btw, don't do that if avoidable, I can't imagine taking four, just remember if taking the buses and a CM with a clipboard is there, let them know you have four so they can call extra buses), one person reserved the canopy on the Victory model scooter. They ended up taking it off because she had too hard of a time getting on and off the buses, plus it made it hard on the elevators at AKL - Kidani (Jambo was fine as the elevators are larger). But this person also had difficulty just driving the scooter around the parks, so I will say your mileage will vary depending on the skill of the driver. Also, the front spot is usually the easier one to get into on the bus, so let the less skilled drivers get on first. By the way the same holds true for any of the optional accessories, we originally had a walker holder on one, but took it off because it was harder to navigate and unfortunately due to the type of Walker the person had, it wouldn't work, so no point in keeping it and luckily we caught Nick when he was at AKL that night and was able to give it back to him so we didn't have to hold on to it.

The nice thing is their canopies are designed differently from other companies a d they don't obstruct your view on the sides as a result.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

cmwade77 said:


> Actually, they will be there a little bit before you get off and will be waiting for you. At least that has been my experience.
> 
> 
> We had one issue, we texted them, they gave us instructions to fix it and told us if that didn't work they would meet us where we were and we were at the American pavilion in EPCOT.
> 
> Yes, just don't overload the scooters as pack mules, remember the more weight you add the harder they have to work. This is true for ALL ECVs though. But really I push the weight limit and the only park where the battery even dropped one of the lights was at Animal Kingdom. Just make sure you charge nightly and you should be fine.
> 
> Absolutely not, the differences are that Good Mobility will:
> 
> Adjust the scooter so that it is comfortable for you
> Show you how to use all of the features
> Be avaialble 24/7 (the list providers are usually only available until 8 PM or so)
> Provide one free optional accessory
> Also all of their ECVs come with:
> Fans
> USB ports you can charge your phone with
> Cell phone holder
> Cup holder
> Undercarriage lights (this is huge when it comes to making you more visible at night, just turn then off when in dark queues and in Pandora at a night so you can see all of the effects)
> 
> All of their ECVs are replaced every 6 months, so they are in much better condition thank any of the other companies.
> 
> Nope, it is the price, plus tax (which they will give you the price with tax if you ask). Even the damage liability waiver is included at no extra cost, which most of the Disney listed providers charge for.
> 
> Why they are able to be so much cheaper is they don't pay Disney to be on the official list (and yes, I know people claim that Disney doesn't charge for that, but I seriously doubt Disney doesn't charge them for the use of Bell Services) and the fact that they probably have a location with much cheaper rent than say Buena Vista, since Buena Vista rents space from Disney.
> 
> 
> ETA: I did think of another difference: They also provide rain ponchos and tiller covers for the rain.
> 
> And one potential "hidden fee" and that is they reserve the right to charge a deductible on the damage waiver. In reality they only seem to charge this if you do something intentional to damage the ECV, i.e. intentionally driving it into the pool is taking a hammer to it. All companies with damage waivers have deductibles though and most charge the deductible for ANY damage, intentional or not (almost was a victim of that one in the past until I pointed out the damage was caused by their battery failing as I was turning a corner). Needless to say never rented from that company again.


Thank you for pointing out the Poncho's I missed that. Every year it seems we get stuck in a rain storm, and forced to purchase those terribly expensive Mickey poncho's for $10. It sounds like from the website description that they include 4 of them. With 4 scooters we should get 16 of them. Thats more than we need for our entire party. Another $150 savings. Over already saving $360 on the rentals in the first place. Thats huge difference.


----------



## cmwade77

Madeleine Arnold said:


> Thank you for pointing out the Poncho's I missed that. Every year it seems we get stuck in a rain storm, and forced to purchase those terribly expensive Mickey poncho's for $10. It sounds like from the website description that they include 4 of them. With 4 scooters we should get 16 of them. Thats more than we need for our entire party. Another $150 savings. Over already saving $360 on the rentals in the first place. Thats huge difference.


Yes, just be aware they are very light ponchos, so you may go through a couple of them per person, but they do work well. Also, if you weren't renting from them, I would strongly advise brining ponchos with you, Amazon has some great compact ones that work out to about $2 a piece, so you don't care if you leave them behind and they take up almost no room going.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

cmwade77 said:


> On our recent trip, we had three ECVs (btw, don't do that if avoidable, I can't imagine taking four, just remember if taking the buses and a CM with a clipboard is there, let them know you have four so they can call extra buses), one person reserved the canopy on the Victory model scooter. They ended up taking it off because she had too hard of a time getting on and off the buses, plus it made it hard on the elevators at AKL - Kidani (Jambo was fine as the elevators are larger). But this person also had difficulty just driving the scooter around the parks, so I will say your mileage will vary depending on the skill of the driver. Also, the front spot is usually the easier one to get into on the bus, so let the less skilled drivers get on first. By the way the same holds true for any of the optional accessories, we originally had a walker holder on one, but took it off because it was harder to navigate and unfortunately due to the type of Walker the person had, it wouldn't work, so no point in keeping it and luckily we caught Nick when he was at AKL that night and was able to give it back to him so we didn't have to hold on to it.
> 
> The nice thing is their canopies are designed differently from other companies a d they don't obstruct your view on the sides as a result.



3 people in our party need to avoid direct sunlight. We felt the best bet for them was the sun canopy + large brim hats + long sleeves + longs pants + sunblock. I called them just now, and they explained if for any reason the sun canopies are in the way they would send someone out to collect them no problem. They said about 70% of the customers love them and 30% don't. They also said the members in our group closer to 400LB range the battery will not last quite as long as the two in the 100-150 LB range. Makes perfect sense actually.


----------



## cmwade77

Madeleine Arnold said:


> 3 people in our party need to avoid direct sunlight. We felt the best bet for them was the sun canopy + large brim hats + long sleeves + longs pants + sunblock. I called them just now, and they explained if for any reason the sun canopies are in the way they would send someone out to collect them no problem. They said about 70% of the customers love them and 30% don't. They also said the members in our group closer to 400LB range the battery will not last quite as long as the two in the 100-150 LB range. Makes perfect sense actually.


Honestly, I am closer to that myself and while they would be technically correct, the reality is the battery never dropped more than two lights and that was at Animal Kingdom, which is the hardest park on mobility devices and I was the one that always went to get return times on the DAS, so a lot of extra back and forth and still had no issues.

Really, the battery should still last all day for the ones pushing 400 lbs.


----------



## cmwade77

Modifying this post, really Good Mobility is by far the best company I have worked with.


----------



## DazzleT

My mom really wanted to do one of the “Disney” scooter places but since I am planning the trip, I ignored her and went with Gold. Saved a few hundred dollars and she is super excited about the fan. Hopefully our experience is as good as all yours (not going until September but I wanted to lock it in with craziness of Star Wars coming).


----------



## cmwade77

DazzleT said:


> My mom really wanted to do one of the “Disney” scooter places but since I am planning the trip, I ignored her and went with Gold. Saved a few hundred dollars and she is super excited about the fan. Hopefully our experience is as good as all yours (not going until September but I wanted to lock it in with craziness of Star Wars coming).


That sounds like a wise decision.


----------



## Tink's Pixieduster

I returned yesterday from my most recent Disney World trip. When I was in the planning stages and realized I wouldn’t be able to walk much, if at all, during this trip, I began researching scooter rental companies, including here on the Dis Boards, and found Gold Mobility Scooters consistently received great reviews on multiple sources.

Nick was early for our meet time and arrived while I was checking in at the resort. When I talked with him a week before my vacation, I discussed using a 3-wheel versus a 4-wheel scooter. He brought both to the resort so I could try them out and select the one I liked best.

After using the scooter for a couple of days, I found the battery life decreased more quickly than I thought it should and I was charging the scooter 2 or 3 times a day in addition to overnight charging. I'd never used a scooter before, so I called Nick from my resort and explained that I thought I was having to charge the battery too often and wasn’t sure of the reason. He asked me a couple of questions about how I was using the scooter, and then told me he happened to be at my resort where he had just dropped off a scooter for another customer. He said he had some extras in his truck and if I wanted to come down and meet him, I could see if one of the other scooters would work better for me.

I tried out the larger Pride Victory 10 3-wheel and instantly felt a difference. He said the Victory was better equipped for full days of rolling around the parks with a larger battery capacity that lasts longer per charge than that of the Go-Go Sport. The Victory made the rest of my visit a breeze and I only charged it overnight as a matter of routine. The battery indicator never dropped below the maximum of 5 green lights.

The USB port on the tiller is a great bonus! When I found my phone had almost no power left while touring a park, I plugged it in and it charged it in no time, plus it didn’t seem to have an effect on the scooter’s battery life.

I could not be happier with my wonderful experience with Nick and Gold Mobility. Thanks to everyone here that recommended them.


----------



## nascargirl

I see lots of people have rented the scooters from this company and have had positive experiences.  Has anyone rented a regular wheelchair from them?  They have a one time rental charge that is much lower then the other company I looked into.


----------



## cmwade77

I haven't, but I doubt their service would be any less than what we have seen with the ECVs.


----------



## Tink's Pixieduster

nascargirl said:


> I see lots of people have rented the scooters from this company and have had positive experiences.  Has anyone rented a regular wheelchair from them?  They have a one time rental charge that is much lower then the other company I looked into.



I agree with cmwade77. Although I didn't rent a wheelchair, I see no reason why their service would be any different for a wheelchair rental than it is for ECV's.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

Thanks to everyone for answering all my questions and concerns about changing scooter rental companies. I am excited to report that I made the right choice. We arrived early this morning on the Magical Express. As we arrived to the Polynesian the 4 mobility scooters, and two delivery people were standing by waiting to adjust them and show us how to use all the clever accessories they give you. Nick and Ron were both incredibly nice.  The scooters are brand new just like everyone says here says. Its a night and day difference from the "list" company we have used for the past 10 years. I fell bad for having doubts in the first place. We settle in today and start our adventure tomorrow!


----------



## cmwade77

Don't feel bad for having doubts, it is unusual to find any company with such universal praise. Hope all goes well for you with four scooters, three was enough of a pain that I don't ever want to do that again if I can avoid it.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

cmwade77 said:


> Don't feel bad for having doubts, it is unusual to find any company with such universal praise. Hope all goes well for you with four scooters, three was enough of a pain that I don't ever want to do that again if I can avoid it.


Thanks CMWADE77, Not bad so far they can fit two scooters in each monorail car, Disney makes it really easy to get on and off with a ramp. So far we went to Magic Kingdom yesterday and Epcot today with no transportation issues. We have to take a bus to get to Hollywood studios and Animal Kingdom the next two days. Will see how that goes. A 10 Hour day yesterday and not even one of the 4 scooters showed a discharge. Amazing battery life.


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

I rented from Gold Mobility based on all the great reviews here and I’m wondering about tipping. Is it expected/allowed to tip for ECV delivery and pick up?

Thanks for all the great info on these boards! They’ve answered pretty much every question I’ve had and made DH feel much better about using an ECV for the first time.


----------



## UncleMike101

PolkaDotPanda said:


> I rented from Gold Mobility based on all the great reviews here and I’m wondering about tipping. Is it expected/allowed to tip for ECV delivery and pick up?
> 
> Thanks for all the great info on these boards! They’ve answered pretty much every question I’ve had and made DH feel much better about using an ECV for the first time.


I offered to tip Nick but he refused. 
I'll try again this year......


----------



## Simba's Mom

UncleMike101 said:


> I offered to tip Nick but he refused.
> I'll try again this year......



So relieved to hear that!  On my last trip, I didn't tip and afterwards I wondered if maybe I should have.  Now I don't feel like such a cheapskate!


----------



## cmwade77

UncleMike101 said:


> I offered to tip Nick but he refused.
> I'll try again this year......


Our friends had left over snack credits and offered to get him and the person he was with snacks and/or drinks from the gift shop and they both refused that as well even though they could pick what they wanted. So I am going to say that they really don't take tips, but if anyone finds out differently, please let me know, if anyone deserves tips it would be them.


----------



## cmwade77

Madeleine Arnold said:


> Thanks CMWADE77, Not bad so far they can fit two scooters in each monorail car, Disney makes it really easy to get on and off with a ramp. So far we went to Magic Kingdom yesterday and Epcot today with no transportation issues. We have to take a bus to get to Hollywood studios and Animal Kingdom the next two days. Will see how that goes. A 10 Hour day yesterday and not even one of the 4 scooters showed a discharge. Amazing battery life.


Any updates on how it is going?


----------



## chelynnah

cmwade77 said:


> Our friends had left over snack credits and offered to get him and the person he was with snacks and/or drinks from the gift shop and they both refused that as well even though they could pick what they wanted. So I am going to say that they really don't take tips, but if anyone finds out differently, please let me know, if anyone deserves tips it would be them.


I tipped him $20 when he picked up the scooter from my recent trip.  He didn’t refuse. He asked if I was sure and I said yes please take it. 

I’ll fill in my experience when I’ve recovered, but in short it was as excellent as everyone else’s.


----------



## nascargirl

My Mom called Gold Mobility and they did state they would drop off at the house we are renting in Windsor Palms.  I will post an update after the trip is completed in May.


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

Thanks for all the tipping info! I’ll post an update with our experience after our trip next week.


----------



## Selket

I think Nick was the one who dropped off and picked up my rental in August and I tipped him both times I think - in any case I remember tipping - probably $10 each time but I can't remember how much exactly.


----------



## cmwade77

I am guess Buena Vista is loosing business, I just saw an add on here for them and they are offering a free cup holder or rear basket with rental.

Of course with Gold Mobility, you automatically get the cup holder included, as well as a free accessory, so you get both plus more like fan, cell phone holder, etc. with Gold Mobility, but I have never seen Buena Vista offer anything like that before.


----------



## darthvaderusa

They answered all my questions very fast.  They also gave me advice for which scooter to buy as my DW happens to be vertically challenged!  I rented from them for a May stay.  Thanks everyone for the great tips & advice.


----------



## cmwade77

Well, it is very easy to give advice these days on who is the best company to rent an ECV from when there is a company as awesome as they are.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

cmwade77 said:


> Any updates on how it is going?


Hi CM, We just returned home from our trip. Sorry the trip update took so long. It would be an understatement to say the customer service and the rental scooters from Gold Mobility are a night and day difference from the list companies we’ve used over the past 10 years. Absolutely the best service, nicest rental scooters, and best service we have received.  W had not a single problem or concern durring the entire trip. We saved hundreds of dollars over what we have been accustomed to paying. Gold Mobility has our business for life. I understand now why people everywhere recommend them. I feel so bad about be skeptical in the beginning. Happily add me to list of customers who highly recommend them!


----------



## cmwade77

Don't feel too bad about being skeptical, how many places do you know where 100% of the reviews are 100% positive without the company paying for a single review?

Seriously, when you see that you tend to think that they must be paying for reviews or something and then add the fact that they are so much less expensive than their direct competitiors that doesn't get near as high marks and how can you not be at least a little skeptical?

They really are a company that sounds too good to be true, but somehow in this case something that sounds too good to be true goes against the normal trend and is still somehow true.

I personally hope I am not a customer for life, but that is me hoping I can someday get my body back into a condition where I don't need an ECV, hopefully they can someday figure out how to help my knee, but for now I am a customer for as long as I need to use an ECV at Disney World.


----------



## UncleMike101

cmwade77 said:


> Don't feel too bad about being skeptical, how many places do you know where 100% of the reviews are 100% positive without the company paying for a single review?
> 
> Seriously, when you see that you tend to think that they must be paying for reviews or something and then add the fact that they are so much less expensive than their direct competitiors that doesn't get near as high marks and how can you not be at least a little skeptical?
> 
> They really are a company that sounds too good to be true, but somehow in this case something that sounds too good to be true goes against the normal trend and is still somehow true.
> 
> *I personally hope I am not a customer for life, but that is me hoping I can someday get my body back into a condition where I don't need an ECV, hopefully they can someday figure out how to help my knee, but for now I am a customer for as long as I need to use an ECV at Disney World.*


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^All of this. Especially the bold part.  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## RaySharpton

> Gold Mobility service promise - If any of our customers ever experience any type of service issue with a Gold Mobility rental scooter we have full access to all the theme parks and resorts including Disney World. We come directly to you where it happened. You'll never have to push a scooter to the front of the theme park! Our average response time for a service call is 30-45 minutes which is the best in the industry. We exchange or repair right on the spot.
> 
> Service issues for Gold Mobility are very rare! About 1 in 400 rentals. Our scooters and other rental equipment are fully replaced every six months. The equipment we deliver is always in like new condition, and we only use extend long range batteries. Handling a service issue or breakdown It's a very simple process for GMS! We come directly to you inside the theme parks. We have unlimited access to all the theme parks to exchange or repair scooters, wheelchairs, and strollers on the spot!
> All of our delivery concierge people have annual passes to all Disney World Parks, and 100% full access to all the Disney resorts, timeshares, and hotels. We also have full access to Universal Orlando, SeaWorld and more. So be rest assured that Gold Mobility Scooters service department is on call 24 hours a day seven days a week if the need were to occur.
> 
> Gold Mobility offers all brand new equipment, we load the equipment with lots of FREE options that no one else offers like a USB phone charger port, upgraded seats, led ground safety lights (as seen in this picture), extended range batteries, a powerful built-in cooling fan and more! We give you a FREE accessory of your choice, FREE delivery and pickup, Free 24 hour concierge, and 4 FREE reusable rain ponchos. We even include a Free damage waiver! 100% satisfaction is guaranteed on every scooter rental.
> 
> Book your Gold Mobility rental scooter 24 hours a day at *********************com or if you prefer to pay for your rental at time of delivery call us 8AM-8PM 7 days a week at 407-414-0287. No Deposits, No credit card holds, No cancellation fee's, and No change fee. Just a new premium scooter, low prices, and premium 5-star service!


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

cmwade77 said:


> Don't feel too bad about being skeptical, how many places do you know where 100% of the reviews are 100% positive without the company paying for a single review?
> 
> Seriously, when you see that you tend to think that they must be paying for reviews or something and then add the fact that they are so much less expensive than their direct competitiors that doesn't get near as high marks and how can you not be at least a little skeptical?
> 
> They really are a company that sounds too good to be true, but somehow in this case something that sounds too good to be true goes against the normal trend and is still somehow true.
> 
> I personally hope I am not a customer for life, but that is me hoping I can someday get my body back into a condition where I don't need an ECV, hopefully they can someday figure out how to help my knee, but for now I am a customer for as long as I need to use an ECV at Disney World.



We just re-booked Gold Mobility for September, we decided to go with the new Maxima model for my husband because he is actually 410 LBS.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

After this past week great experience with Gold Mobility we just re-booked with them for September, we decided to go with the new larger Maxima model scooter they just starting offering for my husband because he is actually 410 LBS. Does any one have any experience with this bigger model?


----------



## RaySharpton

Madeleine Arnold said:


> After this past week great experience with Gold Mobility we just re-booked with them for September, we decided to go with the new larger Maxima model scooter they just starting offering for my husband because he is actually 410 LBS. Does anyone have any experience with this bigger model?



Hi, Madeleine.  Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC just added these new Pride Maxima mobility scooters.  I almost bought one many years ago, but I was going to use it for travel and I thought that I would not be able to lift the different separate parts to travel and put in my trunk.  But I really liked riding it.

But you won't be taking it apart on only using it as a rental while at WDW.

I liked it because it felt so sturdy and strong compared to the Victory 10.

It is larger in footprint, but still fits the space for WDW buses.
If your husband is a newbie, turn the speed knob down to walking speed and turn off when not in use to save battery.
Put it in neutral, freewheel mode and roll the mobility scooter into your resort room next to charge every night.  Freewheel mode is easier for newbies instead of getting frustrated parking it in the tight space through the resort room door and parking it.
When entering the bus and you need more power to go up the ramp, just put one hand on the speed know and turn it slowly to increase power to go up the ramp.  But remember to turn the speed know very low, slow when parking in the bus to parallel park.  Once on board the bus, some bus driver's will ask if they can help you park.  He slowly guides your scooter back in the space and straps it down.
Pick up a WDW park Disability Guidemap to see which attractions let you drive through and those that require you to switch to a WDW wheelchair available at the attraction.
Try to make wide turns in the queues.

Yes, if I didn't have my wheelchair now, I would definitely rent the Maxima instead of the Pride Victory 10, but that is just my opinion based on my personal experience just for myself and certainly not for anyone that rents the Victory 10 or the Go-Go mobility scooters.

I liked the power to go up any hill and the comfort of the chair.  I think your husband will love the Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC Pride Maxima mobility scooter rental.

Here is a photo of 4-wheel Pride Maxima mobility scooters.  They are so new to the Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC that I didn't see them listed yet on their website.  It is good that you called them.  I don't know if they offer both the 3-wheel and/or the 4-wheel versions.  But I know the models have continuously been updated by the Pride Mobility manufacturer and being Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC they will be brand new and only rented for six months before they order newer ones.








Just my opinion, but this person doesn't look like she weighs over 400-lbs and could probably use a Victory 10 or even a Go-Go Sport depending on her weight.  But she could certainly rent anyone that she wanted.








This is from a very long time ago before Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC became available.  On the right is Dan from the DIS on his Pride Maxima mobility scooter and me on my Pride Revo mobility scooter.


https://www.pridemobility.com/pdf/owners_manuals/us_scooter/us_maxima_02_om.pdf



> *Maxima 4-Wheel Specification*
> Model Maxima 4Whl
> Model Number SC940
> Front Tires 3" x 10" Solid
> Rear Tires 4" x 10" Solid
> Maximum Speed* Up to 5.3 MPH
> Ground Clearance 3.25" at mid-frame
> Turning Radius** 54"
> Overall Length** 47"
> Overall Width of Base** 25.5"
> Seat-to-Ground Height Range 22.5"-24.5"
> Seat Type Deluxe Contoured Medium-back (22"x18")
> Weight** 176 lbs.
> Seat-to-Deck Height Range 16"-18"
> Battery Weight 24 lbs. (U-1)
> Battery Requirements (2) NF-22
> Maximum Range Per Charge* Up to 16 miles
> Battery Charger Off-board, 5A
> Suspension Front & Rear
> Maximum Weight Capacity 500 lbs.
> Standard Body Colors Candy Apple Red, Viper Blue
> The weight of Heaviest Piece** 76 lbs. (Rear section)




I know several guests like the Pride Mobility Victory 10, but this is better for your total weight requirements.

I am glad that you actually called them.  Total weight varies from guest to guest.  Some may be able to use a Pride Mobility scooter with less weight capacity and that is fine.  Why pay for something that you don't need.  It is nice to have choices.  If I were going to rent, I would want to rent the Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC Pride Maxima mobility scooter, too, based on my experience and my needs.




.


----------



## arminnie

After reading all of these wonderful reviews and posts about Gold Mobility I am almost disappointed that I will not be able to use them.  I used Randy's over a decade ago for a temporary problem and was very happy with my experience - no complaints there at all.  

When I developed a rare nerve disease (similar to MS) three years ago,  I first bought my own ECV.  But I have now upgraded to a Whill C which I love.  So I no longer need to rent anything.  But I am still glad that Gold exists for those that deal with rentals.


----------



## cmwade77

Madeleine Arnold said:


> We just re-booked Gold Mobility for September, we decided to go with the new Maxima model for my husband because he is actually 410 LBS.


Hmm, I am wondering if I should go with the Maxima model, is there somewhere on their site that I can see what their version looks like?


----------



## RaySharpton

I don't think that they have added it to their website, yet.  I surmise that when the original poster called Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC, that based on their discussions, they let her know that they are now renting the Pride Maxima mobility scooter.

I don't know if they will rent both 3-wheel and 4-wheel Maximas, but I will try and Google again.  The photo above is a photo, but it doesn't include any attachments or possible special add-ons that they may add to it.


----------



## RaySharpton

On Facebook, I found a mention of the new Pride Maxima that they will be renting.  Since they are not going to offer them until June 1, 2019, per their post March 24, 2019.  I imagine that their photo may be generic since they may not have received their shipment yet.  And because I don't see their name or extras on them. 
But they do list them below.








> March 24 ·
> 
> 
> New exciting scooter rental option available June 1, 2019, for Gold Mobility Scooters customers!
> 
> The Pride Maxima mobility scooter is the highest capacity mobility scooter that Pride offers at 500 LBS Capacity. This mobility scooter meets all Walt Disney World requirements for use in all the Walt Disney World Theme parks and resorts. Gold Mobility has added this scooter rental option to accommodate more guests than ever before. We've extensively pre-tested the Pride Maxima for maneuverability, and transportation on the Walt Disney World transportation systems. We've also tested endurance, durability, and battery life in all the theme parks. The first brand new batch of Pride Maxima scooters will be ready for rental starting June 1, 2019.
> 
> The SPECIAL Flat Rate Price for up to 7 Days price will be available at an introductory offer of $199.99*
> *Including the Damage Waiver Insurance
> 
> Our Special Pride Maxima 3 Wheel Gold Mobility exclusive special rental version will come with these ADDITIONAL FREE OPTIONS:
> 
> BRIGHT LED Ground Safety lights
> Ram - X Cell Phone Holder
> Wrap around steel safety bumper
> Gold Reflective Package
> Extended Range Batteries
> TWO USB Accessory / Charging Ports
> Variable Speed Cooling Fan
> Upgraded BRIGHT LED Headlight
> Waterproof Control Cover
> Cupholder
> BUILT IN CANE HOLDER
> Seat back storage compartment
> Water Bottle Holder
> 4- Free Adult size rain poncho's
> 
> *Plus a choice of ONE
> FREE additional accessory:
> 
> Additional rear storage basket
> 
> Large Waterproof Sun Canopy
> 
> Additional Cane Holder
> 
> Additional Double cane holder
> 
> Umbrella Holder
> 
> Walker Holder*
> 
> Additional Specifications:
> Top Speed: 5.30 mph
> Turning Radius: 50.5"
> Drive Range: 18.00 miles
> Heaviest Piece: 76 lbs.
> Ground Clearance: 2.50"
> Max Incline Rating: 6 °
> Disassembles: Yes
> Delta Tiller: No
> Seat Width: 22"
> Seat Depth: 18
> Max Seat to Ground Height: 24.5"
> Lowest Seat to Ground Height: 22.5"
> Max Seat to Deck Height: 18"
> Height Adjustable Seat: Yes
> High-Back Seat: Yes
> Armrest Options: Flip-Back
> Flip-Back Armrests: Yes
> Wheel Type: Three Wheeled
> Front Wheel Size: 10"
> Rear Wheel Size: 10"
> Air-Filled (Pneumatic) Tires: No
> *Overall Width: 25.5*"
> *Overall Length: 46"*
> Transportable/Collapsible: Yes
> Foldable: No
> *Battery Type: NF-22*
> Batteries Included: Yes
> Battery Charger Type: Off Board
> Larger Battery Option: Yes
> Drive Type: Rear-Wheel Drive
> Suspension: No
> One-Hand Operation: No
> Basket Included: Yes
> Headlight: Yes
> Extended Base: No
> Weight Without Batteries: 171.00 lbs.
> Battery Pack Weight: 48.00 lbs.
> Expedited Shipping Available: Yes
> Charging Port Location: Battery Box
> 
> Reservations are now being accepted for June 1, 2019 - May 30, 2020, for the Pride Maxima 3 Wheel rental mobility scooter. *Currently, all reservations for the Pride Maxima 3 Wheel scooters must be made by phone at 407-414-0287.* The customer service department is available 8AM-8PM 7 days a week. No deposits or credit cards are required to place your reservation. You can just simply pay your delivery concierge on delivery. In person, white glove delivery and pickup is included. Call Gold Mobility Scooters today to reserve yours at 407-414-0287.
> 
> * THIS SCOOTER IS NOT PORTABLE, AND ONLY AVAILABLE FOR DELIVERY TO GUESTS OF Walt Disney World RESORTS, HOTELS AND TIMESHARES/DVC so far.






.


----------



## chelynnah

Ok, I’ve been back 3 weeks and am only just now getting round to writing my proper review.  It’s taken me this long to recover from our trip and some unexpected hiccups that occurred upon arrival home.

After reading this thread a few months back I phoned them from England to book and got Nick who answered all my questions and told me all about them.  He asked for my mobile number so he could be in touch the night before to confirm and we could be in touch after landing.  I said it would be a UK number which wasn’t a problem for me with my plan but could be a problem with cost for them.  He said not at all, they text them all the time.  So I gave it to him and sure enough the night before I received the confirmation text from him while still at home in the UK.

When our plane landed I had a message waiting to ask if we’d landed yet and I said we had literally landed - not even off the plane yet so unsure how security would be.

We actually flew through security, waited on our cases, and then off to the DME.  We walked straight on the bus.  I sent him a message to say we were on the bus but might be a bit before pulling out.  He wrote back to say he would head to the hotel now and didn’t mind waiting a bit.

So there he was waiting as we walked off.  I went to sort the scooter with him while DH got the luggage.  It was straightforward as I have the Pride GoGo Sport, so really the Victory is just a bigger version but works the same (and I’ve used it before).

He said currently there was nothing older than 3 months old in their fleet. Their goal is to have it all turned over before 6 months.  It was in excellent condition. The fan and the USB charger were excellent touches.  I never did use the phone holder.  Handover took just a few minutes, but he would have taken as long as I needed to feel comfortable.  We agreed on a 1pm pickup on our leaving day, but told me to contact him any time 24/7 if I needed anything, and if I wanted to change the time that was fine.  He assured me again that all employees have APs so can access the parks in the rare event something goes wrong, so no need to attempt to get the scooter to the front.  The 24/7 contact is a HUGE plus over the other companies who close between 8 and 10pm.

The scooter was awesome.  We charged every night (except 1 which I’ll expand on in a minute) and our longest day was probably from 6:30am to midnight.  On that day the first green light did go dark and at the end the secon flashed a bit going up hills.  That’s impressive.  I had been hesitant about using the fan or the USB to charge my phone, but when I saw how long the batteries held out I didn’t hesitate to use them and never pulled out my external charger that I’d brought with.

On one night we’d only been out from about dinner time till late, and somehow forgot to plug it in that night.  I panicked a bit the next morning when I realised, but we had a slightly later morning and not so long a day so we headed off and it still lasted that whole day only losing one light and flashing a little with the second.  I did bring the battery pack with us most days as a precaution but never needed it.  On half days, or split days I’d just leave it in the room.

On our second last day we realised our DME back to the airport was later than we thought so we texted Nick to ask if we could change our time to 2pm from 1, but assured him it wasn’t a problem if it didn’t work for him. He was fine with it, and that gave us time to take the boat over to Disney Springs for an hour on our last day.  We were back about 1:30 and got a text from him about 1:40 to say he was on his way over but not to rush, he was in the area and it was easier, but he was happy to wait for us.  As it happened we were pretty much ready so we met him when he arrived, chatted for a bit and told him how impressed we were.  He told us some of their expansion plans for the area (not California unfortunately) and really just a lovely guy/company with an excellent product and customer service.  I tipped him $20 on pickup.  Totally worth it.

As long as they’re around and keep doing what they’re doing I will absolutely continue renting from them in the future.  All the hype is absolutely true.

I totally understand the PP who was skeptical.  I was too originally reading all the reviews, but to be honest once I’d spoken with him over the phone, and kept reading the new reviews coming in, I didn’t think twice about it after making the booking.


----------



## cmwade77

Seriously, I really hope they start selling training on customer service to other companies, everyone could use their example as how to treat customers right to ensure they continue to come back time and time again.

Their low pricing makes it even better. Oddly enough, I wonder if one of the ways they are able to keep pricing so low is that they do indeed meet each person individually, adjust the scooter for them and show them how to use it. I have to imagine this short amount of time greatly reduces accidents and damage.


----------



## mamabunny

cmwade77 said:


> ...Oddly enough, I wonder if one of the ways they are able to keep pricing so low is that they do indeed meet each person individually, adjust the scooter for them and show them how to use it. I have to imagine this short amount of time greatly reduces accidents and damage.



I think it helps a lot more than many folks may realize.  Especially for newbies, just having someone go over everything quickly can help them feel more confident.  I probably won't ever have to rent from them, simply because I have my own device, but I am glad to know that they are continuing to earn their great reviews


----------



## RaySharpton

arminnie said:


> After reading all of these wonderful reviews and posts about Gold Mobility I am almost disappointed that I will not be able to use them.  I used Randy's over a decade ago for a temporary problem and was very happy with my experience - no complaints there at all.
> 
> When I developed a rare nerve disease (similar to MS) three years ago,  I first bought my own ECV.  But I have now upgraded to a Whill C which I love.  So I no longer need to rent anything.  But I am still glad that Gold exists for those that deal with rentals.



Hi, arminnie.   I wish that the Whill C wheelchair had my weight capacity when I was shopping for a wheelchair.

It seems so inventive and unique.  

But I was also thinking about traveling solo with my wheelchair.  I would have had to find a way to put it in a rental car by myself.


.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, chelynnah.  What a great trip report.  Especially dealing with unique issues traveling from overseas and using a UK phone and everything else.

Another good review for Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC.



chelynnah said:


> Ok, I’ve been back 3 weeks and am only just now getting round to writing my proper review.  It’s taken me this long to recover from our trip and some unexpected hiccups that occurred upon arrival home.
> 
> After reading this thread a few months back I phoned them from England to book and got Nick who answered all my questions and told me all about them.  He asked for my mobile number so he could be in touch the night before to confirm and we could be in touch after landing.  I said it would be a UK number which wasn’t a problem for me with my plan but could be a problem with cost for them.  He said not at all, they text them all the time.  So I gave it to him and sure enough the night before I received the confirmation text from him while still at home in the UK.
> 
> When our plane landed I had a message waiting to ask if we’d landed yet and I said we had literally landed - not even off the plane yet so unsure how security would be.
> 
> We actually flew through security, waited on our cases, and then off to the DME.  We walked straight on the bus.  I sent him a message to say we were on the bus but might be a bit before pulling out.  He wrote back to say he would head to the hotel now and didn’t mind waiting a bit.
> 
> So there he was waiting as we walked off.  I went to sort the scooter with him while DH got the luggage.  It was straightforward as I have the Pride GoGo Sport, so really the Victory is just a bigger version but works the same (and I’ve used it before).
> 
> He said currently there was nothing older than 3 months old in their fleet. Their goal is to have it all turned over before 6 months.  It was in excellent condition. The fan and the USB charger were excellent touches.  I never did use the phone holder.  Handover took just a few minutes, but he would have taken as long as I needed to feel comfortable.  We agreed on a 1pm pickup on our leaving day, but told me to contact him any time 24/7 if I needed anything, and if I wanted to change the time that was fine.  He assured me again that all employees have APs so can access the parks in the rare event something goes wrong, so no need to attempt to get the scooter to the front.  The 24/7 contact is a HUGE plus over the other companies who close between 8 and 10pm.
> 
> The scooter was awesome.  We charged every night (except 1 which I’ll expand on in a minute) and our longest day was probably from 6:30am to midnight.  On that day the first green light did go dark and at the end the secon flashed a bit going up hills.  That’s impressive.  I had been hesitant about using the fan or the USB to charge my phone, but when I saw how long the batteries held out I didn’t hesitate to use them and never pulled out my external charger that I’d brought with.
> 
> On one night we’d only been out from about dinner time till late, and somehow forgot to plug it in that night.  I panicked a bit the next morning when I realised, but we had a slightly later morning and not so long a day so we headed off and it still lasted that whole day only losing one light and flashing a little with the second.  I did bring the battery pack with us most days as a precaution but never needed it.  On half days, or split days I’d just leave it in the room.
> 
> On our second last day we realised our DME back to the airport was later than we thought so we texted Nick to ask if we could change our time to 2pm from 1, but assured him it wasn’t a problem if it didn’t work for him. He was fine with it, and that gave us time to take the boat over to Disney Springs for an hour on our last day.  We were back about 1:30 and got a text from him about 1:40 to say he was on his way over but not to rush, he was in the area and it was easier, but he was happy to wait for us.  As it happened we were pretty much ready so we met him when he arrived, chatted for a bit and told him how impressed we were.  He told us some of their expansion plans for the area (not California unfortunately) and really just a lovely guy/company with an excellent product and customer service.  I tipped him $20 on pickup.  Totally worth it.
> 
> As long as they’re around and keep doing what they’re doing I will absolutely continue renting from them in the future.  All the hype is absolutely true.
> 
> I totally understand the PP who was skeptical.  I was too originally reading all the reviews, but to be honest once I’d spoken with him over the phone, and kept reading the new reviews coming in, I didn’t think twice about it after making the booking.


----------



## RaySharpton

I agree with you.  I wonder about their business model.  They have great customer service. Great prices.  But I don't know how they can make money selling all of the mobility scooters every six months.  I don't know the answer, but I recall them telling me that many vendors could still make a profit selling them at their costs or in other words, they may be a little greedy when it comes to the company cost versus the patient rental charge.   But I agree with you guys that excellent customer service and inventiveness and caring for the customer is outstanding and will always bring in customers.




cmwade77 said:


> Seriously, I really hope they start selling training on customer service to other companies, everyone could use their example as how to treat customers right to ensure they continue to come back time and time again.
> 
> Their low pricing makes it even better. Oddly enough, I wonder if one of the ways they are able to keep pricing so low is that they do indeed meet each person individually, adjust the scooter for them and show them how to use it. I have to imagine this short amount of time greatly reduces accidents and damage.





mamabunny said:


> I think it helps a lot more than many folks may realize.  Especially for newbies, just having someone go over everything quickly can help them feel more confident.  I probably won't ever have to rent from them, simply because I have my own device, but I am glad to know that they are continuing to earn their great reviews


----------



## cmwade77

RaySharpton said:


> I agree with you.  I wonder about their business model.  They have great customer service. Great prices.  But I don't know how they can make money selling all of the mobility scooters every six months.  I don't know the answer, but I recall them telling me that many vendors could still make a profit selling them at their costs or in other words, they may be a little greedy when it comes to the company cost versus the patient rental charge.   But I agree with you guys that excellent customer service and inventiveness and caring for the customer is outstanding and will always bring in customers.


Actually, if you think about this, it makes sense:
They buy ECVs in bulk, so they probably get them at around 50% of full retail cost, maybe even less given their volume.

Let's use the Victory 10 model as an example since I know the pricing for rentals, let's say a scooter rented for two weeks at a time for 6 months. That is about $460 a month times six months, which means $2,760 in rental fees (a bit more if there are single week rentals in there).

A 6 month old ECV that has been well taken care of by maintaining it every time it comes back and has it's battery inspected, etc. would normally sell for around 70% of full retail. So, even if they turned around and sold it at their cost they would have turned a profit. But they could even sell at say 60% of full retail, which would still give a steal of a deal to the buyer and give them a little larger profit margin.


----------



## PolkaDotPanda

Quick update! Gold Mobility just delivered our scooter and the driver accepted a tip. Will update with how everything goes at the end of our trip, but so far everything’s good!


----------



## chelynnah

cmwade77 said:


> Seriously, I really hope they start selling training on customer service to other companies, everyone could use their example as how to treat customers right to ensure they continue to come back time and time again.
> 
> Their low pricing makes it even better. Oddly enough, I wonder if one of the ways they are able to keep pricing so low is that they do indeed meet each person individually, adjust the scooter for them and show them how to use it. I have to imagine this short amount of time greatly reduces accidents and damage.


I think it’s part of it.  I also think having a minimum 7 day rental makes a difference to how used and battered the scooters get.  It guarantees a maximum number of users over the time before they sell it on, and most will have had less than that maximum


----------



## chelynnah

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, chelynnah.  What a great trip report.  Especially dealing with unique issues traveling from overseas and using a UK phone and everything else.
> 
> Another good review for Gold Mobility Scooters, LLC.


Thanks.  That was something I wanted to address specifically as it has been an issue in the past, so was one of my concerns that they were able to address.  And again it made a big difference.


----------



## cmwade77

chelynnah said:


> I think it’s part of it.  I also think having a minimum 7 day rental makes a difference to how used and battered the scooters get.  It guarantees a maximum number of users over the time before they sell it on, and most will have had less than that maximum


This is very true, especially when you have people like me that go for around two weeks at a time.


----------



## Starwind

chelynnah said:


> I think it’s part of it.  I also think having a minimum 7 day rental makes a difference to how used and battered the scooters get.  It guarantees a maximum number of users over the time before they sell it on, and most will have had less than that maximum



Although just as a note, they have a minimum CHARGE of 7 days, not a minimum rental period of 7 days.

We will be renting from GMS for our next trip, but it will be for less than 7 days [but will be charged the minimum 7 day charge].

While I am sure many users who only need a rental for a couple days will go with a different provider [most other companies have a 2 day minimum; Disney is a 1 day minimum] rather than pay so much more, that may not be the case in all circumstances.

SW


----------



## cmwade77

Starwind said:


> Although just as a note, they have a minimum CHARGE of 7 days, not a minimum rental period of 7 days.
> 
> We will be renting from GMS for our next trip, but it will be for less than 7 days [but will be charged the minimum 7 day charge].
> 
> While I am sure many users who only need a rental for a couple days will go with a different provider [most other companies have a 2 day minimum; Disney is a 1 day minimum] rather than pay so much more, that may not be the case in all circumstances.
> 
> SW


This is a valid point, although their 7 days is less than 4 at some other providers, so it may still be cheaper to rent from Gold Mobility than elsewhere depending on the length of your trip. Personally, we never do less than a week, but that is what happens when coming from California, you have to make it worth the trip.


----------



## RaySharpton

> SPECIAL ANNOUNCEMENT - WDW RESERVATIONS
> If you haven't already heard. Today Disney has announced new regulations, and restrictions for the use of strollers and scooters allowed in the Disney theme parks. These new restrictions affect the type and size of both strollers and mobility scooters that can be operated in the parks. This change also affects some accessories. These new restrictions go into effect on May 1, 2019
> Today at Gold Mobility we have received hundreds of phone calls asking if our rental scooters and strollers that customers rent from us meet the new requirements for use in the Disney World theme parks and resorts.
> We are happy to say that all of our mobility rental scooters, accessories, and all rental strollers we offer meet all the new requirements that were published on the Walt Disney World Website today. We guaranteed it 100%. Here is a link to the Disney site where the new regulations are posted https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
> Today's booking volume for us at Gold Mobility Scooters has increased 300% in the past 8 hours. There is no need panic as we have plenty of rental mobility scooters and strollers available in stock for immediate rental and for future bookings. If required we can easily and immediately expand inventory to accommodate more equipment for reservations as needed.
> Due to high call volume, the best place to reserve your rental item for the next 48 hours is online at our website at *********************com its open 24 hours a day 7 days a week. It's Simple and easy way to book! No Change Fees or Cancellation Charges ever! We accept reservations up to one year in advance.


----------



## lanejudy

@RaySharpton  Yes, I noticed the ECV/wheelchair size in the revised park rules -- and honestly, I _thought_ it used to be 30 x 48" so the new size is actually bigger.  I'll have to dig through some threads to see if I can find that.  Maybe I just remembered it wrong.


----------



## RaySharpton

lanejudy said:


> @RaySharpton  Yes, I noticed the ECV/wheelchair size in the revised park rules -- and honestly, I _thought_ it used to be 30 x 48" so the new size is actually bigger.  I'll have to dig through some threads to see if I can find that.  Maybe I just remembered it wrong.



Hi, lanejudy.  I thought so too.  I copy and pasted the info from the Disney website for mobility scooters, strollers, wagons, and backpacks.



> Wheeled mobility devices with less than three wheels or devices that cannot maintain stability and balance when stopped, unpowered and/or unoccupied. Training wheels and/or modifications are not permitted. Devices must be manually or electrically powered and operated at a walking pace. Devices should be a single rider and not exceed 36" (92cm) in width and 52" (132cm) in length.





> Strollers that are greater than 36" (92cm) in width and 52" (132cm) in length.
> 
> NOTE: Effective May 1, 2019, strollers that are greater than 31” (79 cm) in width and 52” (132cm) in length will be prohibited.
> 
> Stroller wagons will also be prohibited.
> 
> Wagons are prohibited at any Theme Park or Water Park.
> 
> Wagons are prohibited at indoor venues at ESPN Wide World of Sports.
> 
> Any trailer-like object that is pushed, pulled or towed by an Electric Conveyance Vehicle, wheelchair, stroller or person.





> Suitcases, bags, coolers or backpacks, with or without wheels, larger than 24" long x 15" wide x 18" high (61cm x 38cm x 46cm) are not allowed in any Theme Park or Water Park.
> 
> Loose or dry ice is not permitted in these containers. Re-usable ice packs are recommended.
> 
> Folding chairs are not allowed in any Theme Park, Water Park or Disney Springs.




.


----------



## cmwade77

So, I used way back machine to review the rules page back to Jan 20, 2018 and it has been 36" x 52" since at least then.

I wonder are the smaller dimensions for the buses?



Even going all the way back to October 7, 2014, the dimensions were the same. So I really don't see any changed to the rules for wheelchairs or ECVs. Maybe I am missing something, but 2014 is the furthest back I can go for the rules page, so maybe it was a different size before then.



ETA: Ok, I found the size difference, the size you guys are thinking of are indeed for the buses:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/policy-about-size-of-scooters-on-buses.2566471/

The policy linked is for park rules, as near as I can tell no policies for ECVs or wheelchairs have changed with this announcement.


----------



## RaySharpton

cmwade77 said:


> So, I used way back machine to review the rules page back to Jan 20, 2018, and it has been 36" x 52" since at least then.
> 
> I wonder are the smaller dimensions for the buses?
> 
> View attachment 391352
> 
> Even going all the way back to October 7, 2014, the dimensions were the same. So I really don't see any changed to the rules for wheelchairs or ECVs. Maybe I am missing something, but 2014 is the furthest back I can go for the rules page, so maybe it was a different size before then.
> 
> View attachment 391353
> 
> ETA: Ok, I found the size difference, the size you guys are thinking of are indeed for the buses:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/policy-about-size-of-scooters-on-buses.2566471/
> 
> The policy linked is for park rules, as near as I can tell no policies for ECVs or wheelchairs have changed with this announcement.



Thanks for the link, cmwade77

So per KPeviler's post on 09/29/2010, 





> The maximum size allowed on the buses, as defined by the ADA is 30 inches wide by 48 inches long. This size MUST include all baskets and bags, according to the policy.



And per cmwade77's info from 10/07/2014, the maximum size allowed on the buses, as defined by the ADA is 36 inches wide by 52 inches long. This size MUST include all baskets and bags, according to the policy.

I didn't realize that.  I wonder if is the same for buses, too.


.


----------



## cmwade77

Actually, it is 30 x 52, not 36 x 52 and Disney says for strollers that they are measured based on the longest and widest points, which I would think would include any accessories, if the seat lays flat, then with the seat laid down, etc. So my guess is it is the same for the dimensions inside the parks as well.

Basically, the maximum dimensions specified for both the bus and the parks aren't really due to policy as much as that is what will physically fit on the Disney Transportation and for the parks that is what will fit in the queues, at Disneyland what will fit through the turnstiles so they don't have to open a side gate, etc.

Now the question is if Disney will ever update sizes for the buses, since they have updated them since the buses used have to have stairs an wheelchair lifts. The buses with ramps can physically handle larger ECVs than those could.

But the bottom line is if the ECV fits on Disney Transportation, then it would automatically be within the size limits for the parks. But the reverse is not true, as larger ECVs are allowed in the parks than can fit on the buses.


----------



## lanejudy

cmwade77 said:


> Actually, it is 30 x 52, not 36 x 52



No.  I don't know what you are quoting as 30 x 52.


New WDW policy for _strollers:_  31" (79cm) in width and 52" (132 cm) in length
New WDW policy for _wheeled mobility devices:_  not to exceed 36" (96cm) in width and 52" (132 cm) in length

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/

I believe maximum dimensions within the parks are based on pathways and doorways, with an eye towards keeping traffic flowing and preventing someone getting "stuck" in an area their device won't fit.

Yes, it does appear that the smaller dimensions I was remembering are for bus transportation -- "the box" painted on the ground.  Likely due to tie-downs and space allotted to avoid blocking the aisle.  It is surprising that the rules state the larger size allowed into the parks without mention of smaller restrictions for the buses.  Though, I believe most of the rentals (even the tank-sized in-park rentals) fit within the bus guideline.  So presumably relatively few outliers in the larger size.


----------



## cmwade77

lanejudy said:


> No.  I don't know what you are quoting as 30 x 52.
> 
> 
> New WDW policy for _strollers:_  31" (79cm) in width and 52" (132 cm) in length
> New WDW policy for _wheeled mobility devices:_  not to exceed 36" (96cm) in width and 52" (132 cm) in length
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/park-rules/
> 
> I believe maximum dimensions within the parks are based on pathways and doorways, with an eye towards keeping traffic flowing and preventing someone getting "stuck" in an area their device won't fit.
> 
> Yes, it does appear that the smaller dimensions I was remembering are for bus transportation -- "the box" painted on the ground.  Likely due to tie-downs and space allotted to avoid blocking the aisle.  It is surprising that the rules state the larger size allowed into the parks without mention of smaller restrictions for the buses.  Though, I believe most of the rentals (even the tank-sized in-park rentals) fit within the bus guideline.  So presumably relatively few outliers in the larger size.


You are right, it is 30"x48" on the bus (the post I was responding to was about what is allowed on the bus):
https://www.disboards.com/threads/policy-about-size-of-scooters-on-buses.2566471/

Not, 30"x52", sorry for the confusion there.

There is another spot on Disney's website that refers to Disney Transportation and accessibility, although I do think that should at least be linked:
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/mobility-disabilities/

But note they no longer mention the size that works on the buses (but it used to on that page, or maybe it was somewhere else on Disney's site), so I wonder if it is now the rule of if it fits, it is good to go? At any rate, I think it is safe to say if it fits on the bus, it is within the rules for the parks, providing it has a speed control.


----------



## Starwind

cmwade77 said:


> You are right, it is 30"x48" on the bus (the post I was responding to was about what is allowed on the bus):
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/policy-about-size-of-scooters-on-buses.2566471/
> 
> Not, 30"x52", sorry for the confusion there.
> 
> There is another spot on Disney's website that refers to Disney Transportation and accessibility, although I do think that should at least be linked:
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/mobility-disabilities/
> 
> But note they no longer mention the size that works on the buses (but it used to on that page, or maybe it was somewhere else on Disney's site), so I wonder if it is now the rule of if it fits, it is good to go? At any rate, I think it is safe to say if it fits on the bus, it is within the rules for the parks, providing it has a speed control.



THey do still mention the bus size on the park guides for guests with disabilities.  Here is the MK example: https://secure.cdn1.wdpromedia.com/dam/disney-world/destinations/magic-kingdom/mk-0119-gfgwd-os.pdf

Top left side, under "accessibility & mobility", second column.  See image.  "The standard lift size is 30" x 48"." ....


----------



## cmwade77

Yeah, but as of yesterday, the transportation also had similar wording, so I wonder if they are updating the guide as well and it just hasn't made it to the parks yet.


----------



## mamabunny

Starwind said:


> THey do still mention the bus size on the park guides for guests with disabilities.  Here is the MK example: https://secure.cdn1.wdpromedia.com/dam/disney-world/destinations/magic-kingdom/mk-0119-gfgwd-os.pdf
> 
> Top left side, under "accessibility & mobility", second column.  See image.  "The standard lift size is 30" x 48"." ....
> 
> View attachment 391547



BUT in the bus section, it says "Must fit the lift" which is true for only one type of buses that run at WDW - the Cruise/DME buses.  Those buses use a lift; as far as I know, the Parks buses that run the Resort routes (internal bus system at WDW) now all use the ramps.

So, Disney's own info may be outdated.

Additionally, has anyone actually measured the white box on the ground at the Resort bus stops?  Just curious to see what actual dimensions that "sizer" box actually is...


----------



## cmwade77

mamabunny said:


> BUT in the bus section, it says "Must fit the lift" which is true for only one type of buses that run at WDW - the Cruise/DME buses.  Those buses use a lift; as far as I know, the Parks buses that run the Resort routes (internal bus system at WDW) now all use the ramps.
> 
> So, Disney's own info may be outdated.
> 
> Additionally, has anyone actually measured the white box on the ground at the Resort bus stops?  Just curious to see what actual dimensions that "sizer" box actually is...


I haven't, but I should since there is an app that can do that with accuracy to about 1/32" if you have it calibrated right.


----------



## UncleMike101

mamabunny said:


> BUT in the bus section, it says "Must fit the lift" which is true for only one type of buses that run at WDW - the Cruise/DME buses.  Those buses use a lift; as far as I know, the Parks buses that run the Resort routes (internal bus system at WDW) now all use the ramps.
> 
> So, Disney's own info may be outdated.
> 
> Additionally, has anyone actually measured the white box on the ground at the Resort bus stops?  Just curious to see what actual dimensions that "sizer" box actually is...


I didn't measure it last August but my Gold Mobility Pride Victory three wheeler fit with room to spare.
I'm considering moving up to the Maxima this year and the GMS ad states that it fits on all Disney transportation modes.
I don't need the larger vehicle but it was a PITA to have to cover the controls and operate them through the plastic cover every time it stormed and the Maxima is supposed to have waterproof controls.


----------



## cmwade77

UncleMike101 said:


> I didn't measure it last August but my Gold Mobility Pride Victory three wheeler fit with room to spare.
> I'm considering moving up to the Maxima this year and the GMS ad states that it fits on all Disney transportation modes.
> I don't need the larger vehicle but it was a PITA to have to cover the controls and operate them through the plastic cover every time it stormed and the Maxima is supposed to have waterproof controls.


For me I am going with the Maxima because the Victory 10 would struggle on the steeper hills when someone would walk right in front of me (if they hadn't, it wouldn't have had any issues), forcing me to stop while going uphill, so hopefully the Maxima will have just that added umph to eliminate that issue. Most places it wasn't a problem, it was an issue getting on the monorail, going into the land pavilion and because the elevator broke just before we got there, we had to go up the exit ramp at the American Adventure Pavilion, there the people who stopped in front of me had no choice as the doors weren't open for them to go through, but still was an issue because the ramp was designed for going down, not up, so the slope is different.

Didn't know about the waterproof part, but the dimensions should fit with no problems, as it's dimensions are 25.5" x 46", so we'll within the size limits for the buses.


----------



## Euby

It would be nice if the Disney buses were the same dimensions too.  During my last trip, I must have ridden in every possible bus.  The ECV "parking area" in each one was different.  The older the bus, the trickier it was to maneuver.  I still wish the buses had a rear-entry where you could just pull right in.  If cargo planes and mini-vans can do it, why not buses?


----------



## UncleMike101

Euby said:


> It would be nice if the Disney buses were the same dimensions too.  During my last trip, I must have ridden in every possible bus.  The ECV "parking area" in each one was different.  The older the bus, the trickier it was to maneuver.  I still wish the buses had a rear-entry where you could just pull right in.  If cargo planes and mini-vans can do it, why not buses?


You really have to be careful when loading your ECV on some of the buss's.
I was getting on to a bus that, for whatever reason, didn't have the ability to lower the body.
The ramp was at a steeper angle than other buss's and the front of the EVC started to lift upward half way up the ramp.
Fortunately the driver knew this could occur and he was at the door to grab my ECV and keep me on the ramp.
He said he was sorry but this bus was the only one available when he checked in and that WDW should take it out of service.


----------



## cmwade77

Euby said:


> It would be nice if the Disney buses were the same dimensions too.  During my last trip, I must have ridden in every possible bus.  The ECV "parking area" in each one was different.  The older the bus, the trickier it was to maneuver.  I still wish the buses had a rear-entry where you could just pull right in.  If cargo planes and mini-vans can do it, why not buses?


Many public transit Buses around here are setup where you enter from the rear, pull into the space and then exit from the front or vice versa, no need to backup. many also have advanced restraint systems that don't require the bus driver to do anything. Not sure why Disney doesn't at least do the first part, I could see they may want to ensure the bus driver st least checks the restraints for liability reasons.


----------



## mamabunny

UncleMike101 said:


> You really have to be careful when loading your ECV on some of the buss's.
> I was getting on to a bus that, for whatever reason, didn't have the ability to lower the body.
> The ramp was at a steeper angle than other buss's and the front of the EVC started to lift upward half way up the ramp.
> Fortunately the driver knew this could occur and he was at the door to grab my ECV and keep me on the ramp.
> He said he was sorry but this bus was the only one available when he checked in and that WDW should take it out of service.



Sounds like that bus had a broken "kneeler"!  I have had that happen only once, and when we realized how steep it was, I stopped, got off my personal device, and we pushed it into the bus for safety.


----------



## RaySharpton

UncleMike101 said:


> You really have to be careful when loading your ECV on some of the buss's.
> I was getting on to a bus that, for whatever reason, didn't have the ability to lower the body.
> The ramp was at a steeper angle than other buss's and the front of the EVC started to lift upward half way up the ramp.
> Fortunately the driver knew this could occur and he was at the door to grab my ECV and keep me on the ramp.
> He said he was sorry but this bus was the only one available when he checked in and that WDW should take it out of service.



This happened to me over a decade ago when I was at OKW.  No sidewalk.  The driver said the bus was lower, but I said that I didn't think so.  He told me to drive on. I flipped back onto the parking lot pavement.

It shocked me.  But I was okay.  I had just rented my first outside vendor heavy duty mobility scooter.

If I knew what I know now, I would have driven up backward or walked it up.

WDW did come out and the driver was apologetic.  I was okay.  If I had known better, I would have asked the WDW supervisor if she thought the bus had been lowered.  I was too embarrassed.

Back then the mobility scooters were heavier.

Live and learn.

You will notice a difference in ramp angle depending or if they pick up on a curb or without a curb.


----------



## RaySharpton

cmwade77 said:


> Many public transit Buses around here are setup where you enter from the rear, pull into the space and then exit from the front or vice versa, no need to backup. many also have advanced restraint systems that don't require the bus driver to do anything. Not sure why Disney doesn't at least do the first part, I could see they may want to ensure the bus driver st least checks the restraints for liability reasons.



I wish the buses in Atlanta let you enter one end and exit the other.

All Atlanta MARTA buses can kneel and have a fold out ramp at the front of the bus where everyone enters.  The two front wheels of the bus narrow the space after entering and making a left 90-degree turn.  They usually suggest to back up instead of driving straight into the bus.  This took me a while to learn to do with my 3-wheel REVO mobility scooter since it was hard driving backward and making a 90-degree turn.

My Victory 10-LV Sport mobility scooter couldn't make the turn at all.

Now with my wheelchair, I can drive in face forward and turn around.


----------



## UncleMike101

mamabunny said:


> Sounds like that bus had a broken "kneeler"!  I have had that happen only once, and when we realized how steep it was, I stopped, got off my personal device, and we pushed it into the bus for safety.





RaySharpton said:


> This happened to me over a decade ago when I was at OKW.  No sidewalk.  The driver said the bus was lower, but I said that I didn't think so.  He told me to drive on. I flipped back onto the parking lot pavement.
> 
> It shocked me.  But I was okay.  I had just rented my first outside vendor heavy duty mobility scooter.
> 
> If I knew what I know now, I would have driven up backward or walked it up.
> 
> WDW did come out and the driver was apologetic.  I was okay.  If I had known better, I would have asked the WDW supervisor if she thought the bus had been lowered.  I was too embarrassed.
> 
> Back then the mobility scooters were heavier.
> 
> Live and learn.
> 
> You will notice a difference in ramp angle depending or if they pick up on a curb or without a curb.


At least I'm not the only one to have this happen.
Last August was my first WDW vacation in an ECV and I presumed that all buses were equipped the same and were in working condition.
As I said the driver apologized and he was really whizzed off that he had to take out a bus that wasn't working properly.


----------



## RaySharpton

Wow, Gold Mobility Scooters is really upping their game with these new heavy-duty Pride Maxima mobility scooters.  I like this a lot better than my heavy duty Pride Victory 10-LX Sport that I bought several years ago.  But it costs over twice as much.  

If you need a heavy duty scooter that is better than what you can buy anywhere else with all of these extras, I would keep my eye in six months after they start renting them.  That is when they usually start selling their inventory.



> Gold Mobility Scooters LLC Maxima Update - Our first shipment of Pride Maxima's arrives next week. We are on schedule for this exciting scooter rental option available June 1, 2019, for Gold Mobility Scooters customers!
> 
> The Pride Maxima mobility scooter is the highest capacity mobility scooter that Pride offers at 500 LBS Capacity. This mobility scooter meets all Walt Disney World requirements for use in all the Walt Disney World Theme parks and resorts. Gold Mobility has added this scooter rental option to accommodate more guests than ever before. We've extensively pre-tested the Pride Maxima for maneuverability, and transportation on the Walt Disney World transportation systems. We've also tested endurance, durability, and battery life in all the theme parks. The first brand new batch of Pride Maxima scooters will be ready for rental starting June 1, 2019.
> The SPECIAL Flat Rate Price for up to 7 Days price will be available at an introductory offer of $199.99*
> *Including the Damage Waiver Insurance, delivery, and pickup, and one Free additional option, 4 Free rain poncho, and control covers.
> 
> It takes about a 6 week to upgrade our new maxima fleet with all the "Gold Mobility" exclusive Custom options.
> 
> This is what we are adding :
> 
> ADDITIONAL FREE OPTIONS:
> BRIGHT LED Ground Safety lights
> Ram - X Cell Phone Holder
> Wrap around steel safety bumper
> Gold Reflective Package
> Extended Range Batteries
> TWO USB Accessory / Charging Ports
> Variable Speed Cooling Fan
> Upgraded BRIGHT LED Headlight
> Waterproof Control Cover
> Cupholder
> BUILT IN CANE HOLDER
> Seat back storage compartment
> Water Bottle Holder
> 
> Currently the Pride Maxima is available for reservations only, but must be called in to our customer service team. They are not yet available on our website. Reservations are available from June 1 and on for this new model. Call today to reserve yours, or upgrade a current reservation today 407-414-0287


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

RaySharpton said:


> I wish the buses in Atlanta let you enter one end and exit the other.
> 
> All Atlanta MARTA buses can kneel and have a fold out ramp at the front of the bus where everyone enters.  The two front wheels of the bus narrow the space after entering and making a left 90-degree turn.  They usually suggest to back up instead of driving straight into the bus.  This took me a while to learn to do with my 3-wheel REVO mobility scooter since it was hard driving backward and making a 90-degree turn.
> 
> My Victory 10-LV Sport mobility scooter couldn't make the turn at all.
> 
> Now with my wheelchair, I can drive in face forward and turn around.



Hi Ray, just a question. On our next trip durring the Epcot food and wine festival we are thinking of purchasing one of the used rental Victory 10 scooters they have for sale at Gold Mobility and bringing it back on the plane. I checked with the airline they said they transport mobility scooters for Free. We had a great experence with using Gold Mobility on our last trip and was impressed with the scooter and the extra options. Since you're familiar with this model do you think is a good choice for me at home? We live in walking distance to grocery store and park so I don't need to transport on a bus or a car. I used it in the parks on the last visit and it was a perfect fit for the parks. We have also used them in the past trips from other companies but by far this was the nicest ones ever. It easy was to maneuver, comfortable and easy for me to get on and off the buses and monorail. Cost wise it would save me about 50% by buy a used rental over buying a new one locally. They said they still look like new and they are all tested and reconditioned to like new condition. They sell them every 6 months. They let you rent it to test it for an entire week before you buy. They also deduct the total price of the rental. So overall I think its a great deal. They also leave all the extra options on the scooter that they add for rental. Next visit we are only renting 2 scooters, a maxima for my husband and a Victory 10 3 wheeled for me. The Maxima's they said is to new to sell, But they have lots of the Victory 10's that will be ready for sale by then. If we purchase it, this would be the first one we purchased for at home use. Thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Madeleine.



Madeleine Arnold said:


> Hi Ray, just a question. On our next trip during the Epcot food and wine festival, we are thinking of purchasing one of the used rental Victory 10 scooters they have for sale at Gold Mobility and bringing it back on the plane. I checked with the airline they said they transport mobility scooters for Free.



I usually fly with Delta.  I fill out their form online and print it out to carry with me.  I also call them the day before to remind them that I will be bringing my own wheelchair and previously my own mobility scooter.

Check online with your airline to see if they have a form to fill out and print.  It comes in handy when they ask you questions about the dimensions, total weight, type of batteries, etc. of your mobility scooter.

I remember the first time when I was checking my luggage in leaving Atlanta, and they asked me the questions.  I didn't know off the top of my head, but I could read the info off of the printout.

I was able to drive it to the gate and down the jetway to the airline's door.  The airline staff came to pick it up and store it on the plane.

The reason that they wanted to know the dimensions at the luggage check-in was to make sure it would fit on that particular plane.  So I also measured the height with the seat folded down and the front steering tiller folded down.  The length and width do not change for the Pride Victory 10.

So even if they don't have a form, the airlines will ask for the following information:
1. Total weight of your Pride Victory 10 mobility scooter
2. The length and width.
3. The height should be the folded seat and folded front tiller.  You could tell them the height unfolded, but make sure that you tell them the folded height because they will look on their computer to see if the mobility scooter will fit the dimensions of their cargo storage door.
4. The type of battery is DRY. They ask if it is dry, wet, or lithium-ion.

I could have requested that they take my mobility scooter down their elevator, but two men came to lift it down the stairs by the jetway to the plane.

I could have checked it in with my luggage, where I guess they could have had the crew come to get it, but I preferred to drive it all the way to the gate.  I think that one time they asked me to drive it to the gate and another time they asked me to take a photo of the mobility scooter to send to the person loading the scooter.

Once at MCO Orlando, I waited for them to bring my wheelchair or in the past my mobility scooter up to the jetway and I drove down to the Disney Magical Express.

It is also important on your resort reservation for DME to tell them that you will need a lift on the DME bus.

I was escorted to the DME bus, backed up on the bus lift.  At the top, I slowly backed up into the bus and turned to my left into a space where they had moved seats for me to park. I reversed the procedure when arriving at the resort and exiting.

I also found that it is a good idea to take some photos at the airport gate of my wheelchair and previously my mobility scooter.  I would take the same photos at my destination in the airline jetway.

That way I could show prove if there was any damage done during transport.

Some of the things that I missed before taking photos was damage to the armrest and seat material where they might have brushed up against something metal.

Also any damage around the outer edges of the mobility scooter that could have gotten torn off or bumped into.

You don't need many photos.  I just take photos for the four sides and armrests.

That way you can prove damage with the before and after photos.

This is purely precautionary and I haven't had any problems since I started taking photos.  I just mention this a good habit to get into.



Madeleine Arnold said:


> We had a great experience with using Gold Mobility on our last trip and was impressed with the scooter and the extra options. Since you're familiar with this model do you think is a good choice for me at home? We live in walking distance to grocery store and park so I don't need to transport on a bus or a car.



I think that it would be a very good choice because Gold Mobility Scooter, LLC, takes very good care of their equipment and actually replaces them every six months.  You can not find one single company in this whole world that does this.  That makes the mobility scooter practically seem like brand new.

It will also come with extra heavy duty batteries which would cost you more if you had to buy them separately.  And it would come with two extra add-ons that you won't have to pay for.  And they will subtract the rental from the total price. So many extras that you don't have to pay for, plus an honest seller and a great price.  I would jump at the chance to buy from them.[/QUOTE]



Madeleine Arnold said:


> I used it in the parks on the last visit and it was a perfect fit for the parks. We have also used them in the past trips from other companies but by far this was the nicest ones ever. It easy was to maneuver, comfortable and easy for me to get on and off the buses and monorail. Cost wise it would save me about 50% by buying a used rental over buying a new one locally. They said they still look like new and they are all tested and reconditioned to like new condition. They sell them every 6 months. They let you rent it to test it for an entire week before you buy. They also deduct the total price of the rental. So overall I think its a great deal. They also leave all the extra options on the scooter that they add for rental. Next visit we are only renting 2 scooters, a maximum for my husband and a Victory 10 3 wheeled for me. The Maxima's they said is to new to sell, But they have lots of the Victory 10's that will be ready for sale by then. If we purchase it, this would be the first one we purchased for at home use. Thanks in advance for your feedback.



As far as using at your home, there are some things to consider.  I don't know if you have owned or rented mobility scooters that you have used at home.

I don't advise using the Pride Victory 10 mobility scooter inside your home to drive around from living room to bedroom etc. since they are too big.

But I also don't know the size of your home.

Do you have a place where you can park it and an electrical outlet nearby where you can recharge it?

I assume that you might keep it in your garage where there is a flat driving area from your garage to your sidewalk.

You could also park it somewhere inside your house if you have space, but make sure you measure the door width and hallway width and turning space to make sure you can do that inside your home.  And no steps.

Just some things to think about.

And when you get home, how will you get it home?  Do you have access to a handicap van service that helps you get from the airport to your home?

I live three blocks from the subway station that I take directly into the Atlanta ATL airport.

My newer electric wheelchair easily drives into my condo.

My older, larger Pride Victory 10-LX Sport 4-wheel was too big to drive into my condo and so I parked it in the garage.

Do you have any more questions?

I have just been typing and I really haven't proofread anything.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

Thanks for the quick response Ray. I agree the condition was perfect of all 4 scooters we rented from Gold Mobility last trip. This was our first trip ever where we never had to worry about a dead battery.  When I heard you can buy them and take it home I thought about it. Now wished that I had after I returned home. We have been renting scooters from other Disney refferal list rental places for over 10 years. Gold Mobility company is far superior in every aspect as far as I'm concerned.

The fan attachment was great it worked so good but they don't come on new ones, I think they they have them made. I couldn't even come close to finding a deal like that.   

This would be our first purchased scooter. The batteries we were told are 2 40amp dry cell batteries. Not lithium. We wouldn't be using it in our house at all. More to drive it to grocery store and local shops near our home. It would be parked in the garage with plenty of plugs in there. I have a friend with a large SUV that can pick us up at the airport. I was told that it comes apart into several pieces to transport in a larger vehicle and that it was easy to take apart and assemble. We are using Southwest Airlines for transport. The agent on the phone said to have the manual available that shows how to disconnect the battery ready for inspection for the gate handlers. Thanks for the point about taking the pictures at the gate thats a great idea. I wrote down to notify the Magical Express about the lift requirement on the return trip to the airport also a good point. Anything else you can think of let me know. Thank-you for all the pointers.   Maddy


----------



## RaySharpton

It sounds like you are all ready to go.  The reason that I bought a wheelchair is that I could no longer physically take apart and lift it into a rental car the Pride REVO mobility scooter.  I never even considered taking apart my Pride Victory 10-LX Sport because I used it to drive all of the way to work and I longer owned a car.  I lose my balance trying to turn to lift heavy objects.

So make sure that either one of you practices taking it apart or have someone else help you take it apart to put it in the van for you.

I don't know if you are buying a 4-wheel or a 3-wheel, but the 3-wheel Pride Victory 10 says,

You will have seven sections that come apart.
Front section 3-wheel 54 lbs. and 4-wheel 61 lbs.
Rear section
Two batteries 32 lbs. each (40AH)
Battery shroud
Seat 28 lbs
basket

As far as the batteries, Southwest may be different, but Delta didn't ask to look at the batteries because I knew and told them that they were DRY batteries and not WET batteries.   Wet batteries must be taken out and boxed separately and most staff at check-in have no idea what is what, but when they look on their computer and see dry, they know that you can leave it on the scooter.  But as I mentioned that is just my experiences with Delta.

When you call SouthWest make sure you talk to the handicap or disability representative and not the regular staff.  It will save you a lot of frustration as they understand mobility scooters.

Also here a link to a 3-wheel Pride Victory 10 online manual.  But I don't know which one you are buying.

https://www.pridemobility.com/pdf/owners_manuals/us_scooter/us_victory_10_om.pdf



Madeleine Arnold said:


> Thanks for the quick response, Ray. I agree the condition was perfect of all 4 scooters we rented from Gold Mobility last trip. This was our first trip ever where we never had to worry about a dead battery.  When I heard you can buy them and take it home I thought about it. Now wished that I had after I returned home. We have been renting scooters from other Disney referral list rental places for over 10 years. Gold Mobility company is far superior in every aspect as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> The fan attachment was great it worked so good but they don't come on new ones, I think they have them made. I couldn't even come close to finding a deal like that.
> 
> This would be our first purchased scooter. The batteries we were told are 2 40amp dry cell batteries. Not lithium. We wouldn't be using it in our house at all. More to drive it to the grocery store and local shops near our home. It would be parked in the garage with plenty of plugs in there. I have a friend with a large SUV that can pick us up at the airport. I was told that it comes apart into several pieces to transport in a larger vehicle and that it was easy to take apart and assemble. We are using Southwest Airlines for transport. The agent on the phone said to have the manual available that shows how to disconnect the battery ready for inspection for the gate handlers. Thanks for the point about taking the pictures at the gate thats a great idea. I wrote down to notify the Magical Express about the lift requirement on the return trip to the airport also a good point. Anything else you can think of let me know. Thank-you for all the pointers.   Maddy


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

RaySharpton said:


> It sounds like you are all ready to go.  The reason that I bought a wheelchair is that I could no longer physically take apart and lift it into a rental car the Pride REVO mobility scooter.  I never even considered taking apart my Pride Victory 10-LX Sport because I used it to drive all of the way to work and I longer owned a car.  I lose my balance trying to turn to lift heavy objects.
> 
> So make sure that either one of you practices taking it apart or have someone else help you take it apart to put it in the van for you.
> 
> I don't know if you are buying a 4-wheel or a 3-wheel, but the 3-wheel Pride Victory 10 says,
> 
> You will have seven sections that come apart.
> Front section 3-wheel 54 lbs. and 4-wheel 61 lbs.
> Rear section
> Two batteries 32 lbs. each (40AH)
> Battery shroud
> Seat 28 lbs
> basket
> 
> As far as the batteries, Southwest may be different, but Delta didn't ask to look at the batteries because I knew and told them that they were DRY batteries and not WET batteries.   Wet batteries must be taken out and boxed separately and most staff at check-in have no idea what is what, but when they look on their computer and see dry, they know that you can leave it on the scooter.  But as I mentioned that is just my experiences with Delta.
> 
> When you call SouthWest make sure you talk to the handicap or disability representative and not the regular staff.  It will save you a lot of frustration as they understand mobility scooters.
> 
> Also here a link to a 3-wheel Pride Victory 10 online manual.  But I don't know which one you are buying.
> 
> https://www.pridemobility.com/pdf/owners_manuals/us_scooter/us_victory_10_om.pdf



The seat weights a little more because all the Gold Mobility rentals are upgraded to the larger captains chair, but it still meets the airline requirement. After renting scooters with the shorter standard seat all these years and switching to the captains chair I would never rent a scooter with a regular seat ever again. It was a major difference in comfort the bigger captains seat made. It was night and day. Plus I could tilt it back. Some days on the last trip we were seated for 6 plus hours. No back soreness at all the next day. 

We are looking to buy the 3 wheel one it was a little cheaper than the 4.


----------



## RaySharpton

That's what I have on my Pride Victory 10-LX Sport, too.  I loved that seat like you said after years of using my smaller seat on my older Pride REVO.  I like 3-wheels because they turn so much easier.  At the time my Pride Victory 10-LX Sport was only offered in a 4-wheel version, but it was new and on sale, I thought it would be better stability driving on rough sidewalks to work and back home.

I am happy for you.



Madeleine Arnold said:


> The seat weights a little more because all the Gold Mobility rentals are upgraded to the larger captains chair, but it still meets the airline requirement. After renting scooters with the shorter standard seat all these years and switching to the captains chair I would never rent a scooter with a regular seat ever again. It was a major difference in comfort the bigger captains seat made. It was night and day. Plus I could tilt it back. Some days on the last trip we were seated for 6 plus hours. No back soreness at all the next day.
> 
> We are looking to buy the 3 wheel one it was a little cheaper than the 4.


----------



## Marlyn

What is policy on tipping for delivery and pickup? In the past I’ve rented from companies who leave the scooter with bell services. What is considered a good tip? Do they accept tips?


----------



## Marlyn

A question about rear basket. Is it a problem having that back there when getting on buses? Last year I found my backpack, that I hung on back of my seat, would get crushed if I was going into the back spot on bus for scooter as they make you back up quite a ways. I worry basket could be a problem


----------



## Simba's Mom

Marlyn said:


> A question about rear basket. Is it a problem having that back there when getting on buses? Last year I found my backpack, that I hung on back of my seat, would get crushed if I was going into the back spot on bus for scooter as they make you back up quite a ways. I worry basket could be a problem



For me it was not a problem at all.  Never even noticed it.  And having that basket was probably one of my favorite amenities, next to the cell phone charger.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Marlyn said:


> What is policy on tipping for delivery and pickup? In the past I’ve rented from companies who leave the scooter with bell services. What is considered a good tip? Do they accept tips?



I kind of wondered about that too, since I've done like you in the past.  Frankly I didn't tip at all, mostly out of habit.  I have no idea how typical it is to tip-maybe now I have a note on my card-"Watch out-she's a cheapskate!"


----------



## cmwade77

Simba's Mom said:


> I kind of wondered about that too, since I've done like you in the past.  Frankly I didn't tip at all, mostly out of habit.  I have no idea how typical it is to tip-maybe now I have a note on my card-"Watch out-she's a cheapskate!"


i didn't tip either, not sure if we should have or not, but really they are still very nice to me, so I doubt there is anything like you mention there.


----------



## CatNipRules

Marlyn said:


> What is policy on tipping for delivery and pickup? In the past I’ve rented from companies who leave the scooter with bell services. What is considered a good tip? Do they accept tips?


I asked them this question on Facebook messenger. They said that while tips are appreciated they aren't mandatory nor are the expected.


----------



## KPeterso

Simba's Mom said:


> I kind of wondered about that too, since I've done like you in the past.  Frankly I didn't tip at all, mostly out of habit.  I have no idea how typical it is to tip-maybe now I have a note on my card-"Watch out-she's a cheapskate!"



I also did not tip. It honestly never crossed my mind. But hearing others say they have or ask about it makes me wonder if we should have. Nick was so nice when we met up with him to get the ECV and when we returned it, and now I feel kind of bad. Am interested what others have done or those that have not in the past what you plan to do in the future.


----------



## kaytieeldr

RaySharpton said:


> If I knew what I know now, I would have driven up backward or walked it up.


Yup. Back is much heavier!


----------



## kaytieeldr

KPeterso said:


> hearing others say they have or ask about it makes me wonder if we should have. Nick was so nice


In other tipping situations, tipping the owner is not expected.


----------



## cmwade77

kaytieeldr said:


> In other tipping situations, tipping the owner is not expected.


From what I understand, Nick is not the owner, he is just the main person who handles deliveries.

As for if tipping the owner is customary or not, well how about nail salons where the owner is the person doing the work? I am honestly not sure what is correct since that isn't my thing, but I do question if it is appropriate.


----------



## kaytieeldr

cmwade77 said:


> From what I understand, Nick is not the owner, he is just the main person who handles deliveries.
> 
> As for if tipping the owner is customary or not, well how about nail salons where the owner is the person doing the work? I am honestly not sure what is correct since that isn't my thing, but I do question if it is appropriate.


Nail salon, hair salon, etc., owner is not tipped.


----------



## Chip_Dale

great experience with gold.  the inbound flight was delayed and i was not able to be at resort at the requested time. texted back and forth with updated info. Last text was while I was on the MDE on the way resort.  basically as the coach arrived at the resort the ecv arrived. driver had to go back to get a cane holder from truck. Pick up of the ecv was on time. got a text about 15 minutes prior to say he was on his way to resort.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

Chip_Dale said:


> great experience with gold.  the inbound flight was delayed and i was not able to be at resort at the requested time. texted back and forth with updated info. Last text was while I was on the MDE on the way resort.  basically as the coach arrived at the resort the ecv arrived. driver had to go back to get a cane holder from truck. Pick up of the ecv was on time. got a text about 15 minutes prior to say he was on his way to resort.


Their timing was incredible. We also had a flight delay and a traffic delay. I kept in text contact with the delivery person to update him. We had 4 Scooters being delivered and when were arrived they were standing by them waiting for us to arrive. We had a quick explanation, and we were off in 5 minutes.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

We use our scooters normally only at Disney parks. We always stay at a Disney resort. We always use Disney transportation. Does anyone here have any experience with using the Gold Mobility scooter transfer system, or the Mears taxi service for ECV's. We were contemplating a day trip to Universal Studios. If it's not worth moving two scooters, or it's a hassle to transfer back and forth for only one day we could just rent a park one at Universal I guess. We can both walk a short distance with walker, but I wonder if they have wheelchairs to transfer guests from the taxi drop off area to the scooter rental pick up. Any suggestions?


----------



## cmwade77

For a day trip, you would be best off using either MEARS, they also offer a shared shuttle service to Universal as well as the Taxi service.

That being said, a word of caution, a day trip to Universal is quite expensive. When we priced it out, between transportation (even if we didn't take the ECVs), tickets and food, our cost would have been more than going for almost a week and staying at one of the Universal hotels.

So my recommendation is if you want to do Universal, do it either at the beginning of your trip, stay one night at a Universal hotel (Gold Mobility will deliver/pick up there), book a package with food, transportation from the airport and theme park tickets. Then you would only need MEARS (or other service) one way to your Disney resort. Seriously, this method will cut your costs by about 75%, at least when we priced it out.


----------



## 3DisneyBuggs

I’m glad I read this thread. A few weeks ago we rented the GoGo from Buena Vista and I wasnt very happy  with the scooter. It was dirty and the seat was not comfy - the back was not straight it sort of reclined. Are the seat backs supposed to be like this? I was thinking of renting the Victory 10 in June but want a scooter that is easy to maneuver. Any thoughts ?


----------



## toocherie

The back should have been adjustable?  usually there's a lever on the side (like in your car) which lets you adjust the "lean"--that being said--I have a GoGo I personally own that I use at Disneyland since it is somewhat portable and I live close to DL.  I prefer to get the Victory because it has a longer battery life and is bigger and not as likely to tip on driveways or other non-flat areas.  I have always rented from Buena Vista (except for one bad experience with Apple) and the one time I had an issue they were right out with a different scooter to meet my needs.


----------



## cmwade77

3DisneyBuggs said:


> I’m glad I read this thread. A few weeks ago we rented the GoGo from Buena Vista and I wasnt very happy  with the scooter. It was dirty and the seat was not comfy - the back was not straight it sort of reclined. Are the seat backs supposed to be like this? I was thinking of renting the Victory 10 in June but want a scooter that is easy to maneuver. Any thoughts ?


Rent from Gold Mobility, the victory 10 is very easy to manuever and I had the 4 wheel, the 3 wheel would be easier.

Also, their seats are fully adjustable, even the headrest can be adjusted . seriously it was the most comfortable ECV I have ever used.


----------



## cmwade77

toocherie said:


> The back should have been adjustable?  usually there's a lever on the side (like in your car) which lets you adjust the "lean"--that being said--I have a GoGo I personally own that I use at Disneyland since it is somewhat portable and I live close to DL.  I prefer to get the Victory because it has a longer battery life and is bigger and not as likely to tip on driveways or other non-flat areas.  I have always rented from Buena Vista (except for one bad experience with Apple) and the one time I had an issue they were right out with a different scooter to meet my needs.


Sounds like you got lucky with Beuna Vista, I have had a horror story (I believe posted above, but to summarize involved ECV battery and not being able to get a hold of them after 8 PM and not being able to get a replacement for a couple of days, admittedly this was many years ago, but still a f they are very expensive) with them and have seen plenty of others, but I have yet to see an issue with Gold Mobility. Doesn't mean it never happens, just haven't seen any posted anywhere. We had one minor problem, texted them and they told us how to fix it and if it didn't they would be right out with a replacement within about 30 minutes because we're at American Adventure, so it would physically take that long to get through security, etc. And get there.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

cmwade77 said:


> For a day trip, you would be best off using either MEARS, they also offer a shared shuttle service to Universal as well as the Taxi service.
> 
> That being said, a word of caution, a day trip to Universal is quite expensive. When we priced it out, between transportation (even if we didn't take the ECVs), tickets and food, our cost would have been more than going for almost a week and staying at one of the Universal hotels.
> 
> So my recommendation is if you want to do Universal, do it either at the beginning of your trip, stay one night at a Universal hotel (Gold Mobility will deliver/pick up there), book a package with food, transportation from the airport and theme park tickets. Then you would only need MEARS (or other service) one way to your Disney resort. Seriously, this method will cut your costs by about 75%, at least when we priced it out.



Thanks for the tips we were able to adjust our flight 1 day earlier. We called Gold Mobility and changed the delivery to a resort at Universal we booked with our points. We are having Gold Mobility transfer both scooters to our Disney Resort for only $50.  They claim they will be standing by waiting for us when we arrive at our Disney Resort curb side when we pull up so we won't need to walk far. Your advice saved us $500 overall,  and we added an extra day to our trip. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## cmwade77

Madeleine Arnold said:


> Thanks for the tips we were able to adjust our flight 1 day earlier. We called Gold Mobility and changed the delivery to a resort at Universal we booked with our points. We are having Gold Mobility transfer both scooters to our Disney Resort for only $50.  They claim they will be standing by waiting for us when we arrive at our Disney Resort curb side when we pull up so we won't need to walk far. Your advice saved us $500 overall,  and we added an extra day to our trip. Thanks for the suggestions.


No problem, it is amazing what the price difference can be, isn't it?


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

cmwade77 said:


> No problem, it is amazing what the price difference can be, isn't it?


It's an incredible difference! Thanks again for tips!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I only will be at WDW two nights, with Gold you pay the price for the week.  Is that so?


----------



## cmwade77

bobbiwoz said:


> I only will be at WDW two nights, with Gold you pay the price for the week.  Is that so?


Basically, their price is a flat rate for up to 7 days and then after that it is a small additional cost per day.

A lot of times their flat rate is still cheaper than 2 or 3 days elsewhere and the equipment is nicer, but as always your mileage may vary on the price. Customer service and quality of the equipment as well as features that Gold Mobility provides can't be beat at this point.


----------



## Belle1962

I've been to their website and don't see the Maxima listed under rental scooters. Can you direct me to them? Thanks.


----------



## RaySharpton

Belle1962 said:


> I've been to their website and don't see the Maxima listed under rental scooters. Can you direct me to them? Thanks.





> *Gold Mobility Scooters LLC*
> April 3 at 8:13 AM ·
> Maxima Update - Our first shipment of Pride Maxima's arrives next week. We are on schedule for this exciting scooter rental option available June 1, 2019 for Gold Mobility Scooters customers!
> 
> The Pride Maxima mobility scooter is the highest capacity mobility scooter that Pride offers at 500 LBS Capacity. This mobility scooter meets all Walt Disney World requirements for use in all the Walt Disney World Theme parks and resorts. Gold Mobility has added this scooter rental option to accommodate more guests than ever before. We've extensively pre-tested the Pride Maxima for maneuverability, and transportation on the Walt Disney World transportation systems. We've also tested endurance, durability, and battery life in all the theme parks. The first brand new batch of Pride Maxima scooters will be ready for rental starting June 1, 2019.
> The SPECIAL Flat Rate Price for up to 7 Days price will be available at an introductory offer of $199.99*
> *Including the Damage Waiver Insurance, delivery and pickup, and one Free additional option, 4 Free rain poncho's and control covers.
> 
> It takes about a 6 week to upgrade our new maxima fleet with all the "Gold Mobility" exclusive Custom options.
> 
> This is what we are adding :
> 
> ADDITIONAL FREE OPTIONS:
> BRIGHT LED Ground Safety lights
> Ram - X Cell Phone Holder
> Wrap around steel safety bumper
> Gold Reflective Package
> Extended Range Batteries
> TWO USB Accessory / Charging Ports
> Variable Speed Cooling Fan
> Upgraded BRIGHT LED Headlight
> Waterproof Control Cover
> Cupholder
> BUILT IN CANE HOLDER
> Seat back storage compartment
> Water Bottle Holder
> 
> Currently, the Pride Maxima is available for reservations only but must be called into our customer service team. They are not yet available on our website. Reservations are available from June 1 and on for this new model. Call today to reserve yours, or upgrade a current reservation today 407-414-0287.


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Gold Mobility Scooters LLC*
> 6 hrs ·
> Here is a preview of Gold Mobility Scooters new rental line up starting June 1, 2019. All Gold Mobility Scooters including our new additions are 100% approved for use in the Walt Disney World Theme Parks and all other theme parks and resorts in Central Florida. All mobility scooters can also be used on all Disney World Transportation systems like buses, ferry boats, and the monorail system. Every size scooter we rent will also fit easily in resort elevators and hotel rooms for overnight secure storage and charging. Our portable GOGO line of scooters can be easily dissembled and transported in the trunk of a standard car or with Uber or Lyft.
> 
> If any of our customers have any at all service issues during their rental all Gold Mobility personnel has the ability to come directly to our customers' location inside any theme parks to exchange the scooter. No pushing your scooter anywhere. We always have a company employee and spare scooters on the Disney World property during the day we can usually address any service issue in 30-60 minutes. Our main warehouse is also less than 10 minutes from Disney World property.
> Service issues for Gold Mobility is very rare, but in that rare occasion Gold Mobility Scooters is prepared and standing by for assistance.
> 
> No matter where you look Gold Mobility Scooters is an all 5 stars rated scooter rental company with over 500 reviews all over the internet. They say you can't please every customer every time, but it seems we have because no matter where you look not a single customer has even one negative comment about us. An accomplishment we are surely proud of at Gold Mobility Scooters!
> 
> If you book by phone no payments are required in advance, no deposits are taken, and no credit cards holds are required to book your mobility scooter. You just simply pay your delivery concierge on delivery. Our customer service phone team is available for reservations 8AM-8PM 7 days a week at 407-414-0287.
> 
> You can also book 24 hours a day on our website if you would like to pre-pay, at your convenience at ******************************** Easy to set up simple Reservation system, No Cancellation fee's, NO Deposits, No Change Fee's ever! Reservations are accepted up to 1 year in advance.


----------



## Belle1962

Hi everyone. I meant to get back here over the weekend but didn’t. I actually managed to talk to someone at Gold. He answered my questions as follows: they had just received the maxima but they do not disassemble. The victory does break down.  However he first said that you would need to have a full size SUV to transport it. Then he said a smaller SUV or van but the third row would need to be able to fold down. I’m still on the fence. There isn’t any way I could drive a full size SUV. My grandson will be with me but since he’s only 18 i wouldn’t be comfortable with him driving a rental one.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Belle1962 said:


> but since he’s only 18 i wouldn’t be comfortable with him driving a rental one.


Good, because the car rental agency absolutely would not be okay with it.


----------



## cmwade77

kaytieeldr said:


> Good, because the car rental agency absolutely would not be okay with it.


It depends on the rental company, there are many that allow drivers at 18+, especially if there is a driver in the vehicle over 24. But they usually do charge extra.

Now back to the discussion, I think the big question you have to answer is do you need a rental car? Personally, I love driving and almost always drive at home, but I love the break from driving when going to Disney World. Of course if staying off-site you may need a rental car, but onsite doesn't necessarily need it.

If you don't have the rental car, would you be more comfortable with the Maxima or the Victory 10?

If you do have a rental car, then the size of vehicle would probably dictate if the Victory 10 or GoGo sport would be appropriate, assuming you are within the weight limits of both of course.

Just my opinion, but that is how I would start to figure it out.


----------



## Belle1962

Thanks to everyone. It’s been years since I’ve gone to the mothership in the summer. I’m a winter girl now but this is my grandsons graduation trip and he doesn’t want to wait. I can’t remember the last time I rented a car at Disney. Unfortunately this trip looks like it requires one. We are doing much going “here and there”.  For example. We are starting at Universal. Our last day there we are doing volcano bay then need to go check in at Pop to shower and get to Disney Springs in time for our Enzo's adr then to animal kingdom for after dark. Plus we are doing offsite things. I think my grandson is trying to kill me. As stated by another poster—trying to add an 18 year old to a car rental is super $$$.  I rented a smaller scooter two years ago and I felt like I didn’t get the “mileage” I should have out of it. The last day of my trip I had to carry my charger with me and top off every time I could. Now I have a lot of things to weigh. When I get back I’ll let you guys know how things with a scooter went.


----------



## cmwade77

Well, that's the nice thing with Gold Mobility, I never once had to top off during the day, in fact towards the end of the trip I didn't even bother bringing the charger with.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

cmwade77 said:


> Well, that's the nice thing with Gold Mobility, I never once had to top off during the day, in fact towards the end of the trip I didn't even bother bringing the charger with.


The battery on 3 out of four scooters we rented from Gold Mobility never showed less than full charge even after an 8 hour day at MK. The forth scooter when down two-three bars after 8 hours, but was still in the green lights. The user was over the capacity of 400 lbs of that one, and I'm sure that was the reason. We packed his charger but never actually needed it.


----------



## cmwade77

Madeleine Arnold said:


> The battery on 3 out of four scooters we rented from Gold Mobility never showed less than full charge even after an 8 hour day at MK. The forth scooter when down two-three bars after 8 hours, but was still in the green lights. The user was over the capacity of 400 lbs of that one, and I'm sure that was the reason. We packed his charger but never actually needed it.


Let's just say I pushed the weight limit on it myself and never had that issue, it could be that battery was slightly degraded.


----------



## Carl Relish

sgtdisney said:


> We worked with Nick on our trip in June.  He was so nice and helpful.



Great, thanks for the info this helps


Tmciym


----------



## RaySharpton

Has anyone rented the Gold Mobility electric wheelchair called the Pride Jazzy Passport?

Edit to say that Gold Mobility Scooter, LLC is not renting these, but they are selling them.

They say it has been very popular.

It looks very similar to my electric wheelchair.

I realize that an electric wheelchair is not for a lot of folks that have never used one.  But for me, I took to my electric wheelchair quickly after renting one before purchasing one.   I got to tell you that if they are going to sell these after six months usage like they do their mobility scooter, I might think about buying one when mine wears out. 

I don't know anyplace where you can buy a used, six-month-old electric wheelchair, much less a six-month-old electric mobility scooter.

I don't see it listed on their website yet, but I presume that you have to call them for rental like they were preparing the new Pride Maxima mobility scooters before renting them in June.   

I can't wait to see it.

I don't know if they are making any modifications to the one I saw on SpinLife.com, but here is their specification below from SpinLife.com



> Specifications for the Jazzy Passport
> Turning Radius: 24.25"
> Tire Type: Solid
> Air Filled
> Ground Clearance: 3.00"
> Top Speed: 3.60 mph
> Heaviest Piece: 54 lbs.
> Battery Charge Distance: 9.60 miles
> Drive Type: Rear Wheel Drive
> Foldable: Yes
> Disassembles: No
> Legrest Options: Footplate
> Seat Options: Stadium Seat
> Seat Widths: 18"
> Seat Depths: 16"
> Seat to Floor Height: 19
> Overall Width: 23.50"
> Overall Length: 40"
> Joystick Options: Right
> Left
> Frame Type: Transportable
> Batteries: One 24V 18AH Lithium Ion Battery
> Batteries Included: Yes
> Battery Charger Type: Off Board
> Drive Wheel Size: 12"
> Caster Size: 8"
> Caster Type: Solid
> Base Weight: 61.00 lbs.
> Battery Pack Weight: 7.00 lbs.
> Weight Without Batteries: 54.00 lbs.
> Handles Thresholds of 2" or More: No





		Code:
	

https://www.spinlife.com/files/jazzy-passport.pdf




		Code:
	

https://www.spinlife.com/files/Jazzy%20Passport%20Owners%20Manual.pdf


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Belle1962 said:


> Hi everyone. I meant to get back here over the weekend but didn’t. I actually managed to talk to someone at Gold. He answered my questions as follows: they had just received the maxima but they do not disassemble. The victory does break down.  However he first said that you would need to have a full size SUV to transport it. Then he said a smaller SUV or van but the third row would need to be able to fold down. I’m still on the fence. There isn’t any way I could drive a full size SUV. My grandson will be with me but since he’s only 18 i wouldn’t be comfortable with him driving a rental one.



We have been able to get a dissembled Pride 10 into the back of a Captiva (not sure what the equivalent is now the Captiva's been discontinued), but usually prefer to hire a Grand Caravan and put the third row down.  It's not as wide as a full size SUV - which I can't drive because I'm quite short and my feet won't reach the pedals - never mind me being able to climb in and out!  Basically, though, you can get a dissembled Pride 10 into most intermediate SUVs (put any unneeded seats down, though, to give you more room for putting bags etc.


----------



## Ziggie

It's my understanding that we would need to receive the scooter directly from Gold Mobility and pay them at that time. Can someone please tell me... is this done in the hotel lobby? Is Gold Mobility prompt or is there a window of time they can deliver? We'll be staying at Beach Club Villas this June.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Ziggie said:


> It's my understanding that we would need to receive the scooter directly from Gold Mobility and pay them at that time. Can someone please tell me... is this done in the hotel lobby? Is Gold Mobility prompt or is there a window of time they can deliver? We'll be staying at Beach Club Villas this June.



When I was at BCV, there was a little bench outside, by the valet stand where I sat.  They showed up about 3 minutes after I got there, and were very apologetic that I had to wait.  I got the impression that they often time it to be there right when you get there.


----------



## Ziggie

Simba's Mom said:


> When I was at BCV, there was a little bench outside, by the valet stand where I sat.  They showed up about 3 minutes after I got there, and were very apologetic that I had to wait.  I got the impression that they often time it to be there right when you get there.



Thank you so much for your quick reply, I appreciate it  I've used Buena Vista in the past but I'm thinking of trying out Gold Mobility this time.


----------



## sgtdisney

Ziggie said:


> It's my understanding that we would need to receive the scooter directly from Gold Mobility and pay them at that time. Can someone please tell me... is this done in the hotel lobby? Is Gold Mobility prompt or is there a window of time they can deliver? We'll be staying at Beach Club Villas this June.



When we used them last summer, we communicated via text when we landed in Orlando to let them know our timing.  We actually pulled into OKW right behind them when we got there.   One of the easiest parts of the trip.  So friendly, and helpful.  We will be using them again this summer.


----------



## shoes99

We are not traveling until October and since it is Hyatt/cruise/resort we usually rent from Walker. Does anyone know if Gold would deliver to the Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport Valet desk. We would return it while staying at a Wdw property.


----------



## Chip_Dale

Ziggie said:


> It's my understanding that we would need to receive the scooter directly from Gold Mobility and pay them at that time. Can someone please tell me... is this done in the hotel lobby? Is Gold Mobility prompt or is there a window of time they can deliver? We'll be staying at Beach Club Villas this June.





Ziggie said:


> It's my understanding that we would need to receive the scooter directly from Gold Mobility and pay them at that time. Can someone please tell me... is this done in the hotel lobby? Is Gold Mobility prompt or is there a window of time they can deliver? We'll be staying at Beach Club Villas this June.



done in lobby.  Our inbound flight was delayed and communicated our new arrival time.  they got there the same time the MDE arrived  and pick up they were also on time


----------



## mamabunny

shoes99 said:


> We are not traveling until October and since it is Hyatt/cruise/resort we usually rent from Walker. Does anyone know if Gold would deliver to the Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport Valet desk. We would return it while staying at a Wdw property.



You should call them, and ask to make sure, but it's not uncommon for people to change Resorts during their trip, so I can't imagine it would be a problem.


----------



## Ziggie

sgtdisney said:


> When we used them last summer, we communicated via text when we landed in Orlando to let them know our timing.  We actually pulled into OKW right behind them when we got there.   One of the easiest parts of the trip.  So friendly, and helpful.  We will be using them again this summer.



Thank you so much for sharing your experience. I love "friendly and helpful"  And their timing seems to be right on. We'll be arriving by car, so we might be able to text them a little ahead of time too.



Chip_Dale said:


> done in lobby.  Our inbound flight was delayed and communicated our new arrival time.  they got there the same time the MDE arrived  and pick up they were also on time


 Wonderful! This is so great to hear. Thank you


----------



## GoldieK

I have had 3 fantastic scooter rentals from Gold Mobility. Nick and Ron are always on time, very pleasant, and make sure I can use and take apart the go-go scooter. This company gives exceptional service. Our scooters have been in great shape, everything working, never a battery charge issue. I give them a very high recommendation.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Anyone have a problem getting scooter on and off busses?


----------



## UncleMike101

Lsdolphin said:


> Anyone have a problem getting scooter on and off busses?


Just one time.
The bus that I was loading onto couldn't "kneel" like the other buss's.
As I was driving up the steeper than normal ramp my ECV started to tip backwards.
The driver knew this could be an issue so he was at the rear door and he grabbed my ECV handlebar and pulled me on board.
He apologized for the condition of the bus and said that he'd complained about it but he was told to put it in service regardless.


----------



## YodasMom

I've had an easy time getting on the bus, parking it myself in the scooter area, and then getting off.  I have only had one problem, and like reported above, it was the condition of the ramp on the bus.  The driver had trouble getting the hydraulics on the ramp to even move it.  Finally, she lifted it up and out by hand.  This had nothing to do with the condition of the scooter, and she admitted the bus ramp needed repairs.  That's the only time I've ever had an issue.  The scooters, themselves, are very easy to maneuver.


----------



## mamabunny

Lsdolphin said:


> Anyone have a problem getting scooter on and off busses?



Just take your time.  

Let the driver know - before you ever start up the ramp! - that you are a newbie, and will appreciate any help they can offer.

Make sure to go as  s l o w l y  as possible (use the "turtle" speed!) up the ramp.  Typically, you will be instructed to turn to the *right* at the top of the ramp, once you are inside the bus.  At that point, if you are the only device on board, you may be instructed to drive forward a bit more (towards the front end of the bus) and then back up and "parallel park" so that your scooter is perpendicular to the ramp you just came up.

It's usually involves a few more maneuvers if there is already a device on board, but it's still not super difficult.  Go slow, stay calm, and it's done before you know it!   The driver will remind you to make sure that any brakes are set, and that the key (or power) is turned off as well.

The driver will hook 2 straps that are then tightened down to keep the device from rolling around.

When it is time to disembark (remember that mobility devices may load first, but they always unload last, after everyone else is off the bus) again, listen to the advice of your driver - they load scooters and wheelchairs all day, every day that they are driving, so they are your "expert", right there with you! Typically, they will unhook the straps, and stow them, and then help you turn the scooter so that you can drive as straight as possible down the ramp, and out of the bus.  Again, "turtle speed" is your friend here - go slowly, and make sure that you don't turn your front wheel(s) until your back wheels are completely clear of the ramp, and on the ground.

You always have the option to push the scooter up the ramp, into the bus and then when it's time to get off the bus, you can pull it down the ramp (probably best to walk backwards, with both hands on the tiller for maximum control).

You can also have any adult (over the age of 18) member of your travel party drive the scooter on and off the bus for you.


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Gold Mobility Scooters LLC*
> 16 mins ·
> IMPORTANT NOTICE - March 25, 2019
> 
> We are sold out for scooter rental deliveries and pickups for today Saturday, March 25, Sunday, March 26, Monday, March 27. We are not accepting any additional reservations for pickups or deliveries for those dates. We have reached our full capacity for those dates and we are sold out. We just cannot deliver or pick up any additional scooters or strollers on the above dates. If you are already scheduled for a Delivery or Pickup during this time this will not affect your reservation.
> 
> We currently have plenty of rental reservations available from June 1st and on. During these next 6 Days, we expect very high call volume. If you would like to place a future reservation from June 1 and on, please use our automated reservation system at *********************com.
> 
> If you leave a message we will do our best to contact you back as soon as possible. Gold Mobility Scooters has been growing at a rate of 30% every month for the past year. With that in mind, it's very important this summer vacation season to place your scooter rental reservations with us as soon as you know your travel dates. This allows us at Gold Mobility time to plan and expand inventory and delivery staff as needed. We thank all of our customers both new and existing for your continued business and many referrals!
> 
> Please also keep in mind that in park mobility scooter rentals are only available on a first come first serve basis. So there's no guarantee one will be available for you to rent when you get there! Book a guaranteed reservation with Gold Mobility Scooters 24 hours a day at *********************com or if you prefer to pay for your rental at the time of delivery call us 8AM-8PM 7 days a week at 407-414-0287. No Deposits, No credit card holds, No cancellation fee's, and No change fees.


----------



## mamabunny

WOW!  Good for them!   It's always nice to see a company that places a high value on excellent customer service *and* good prices doing so well!  Their success is well-earned!


----------



## UncleMike101

mamabunny said:


> WOW!  Good for them!  It's always nice to see a company that places a high value on excellent customer service *and* good prices doing so well! Their success is well-earned!


I spoke with Nick the week before last and he said they are extremely busy and were adding to their inventory.
I reserved two of the new Maxima's for our June trip.


----------



## kaytieeldr

mamabunny said:


> WOW!  Good for them!   It's always nice to see a company that places a high value on excellent customer service *and* good prices doing so well!  Their success is well-earned!


But disappointing that the new software is masking the GMS website


----------



## ChloeHoward

I Hired a scooter from Gold Mobility today for our trip after reading all the glorious reviews here on the Disney board. I rented the Victorious 10 scooter. I have a wheelchair we would like to take with us. Gold Mobility said they don't offer a wheel chair holder attachment just a cane holder or walker holder attachment. Does anyone have any experience with attaching a small wheel chair to a scooter?


----------



## mamabunny

ChloeHoward said:


> I Hired a scooter from Gold Mobility today for our trip after reading all the glorious reviews here on the Disney board. I rented the Victorious 10 scooter. I have a wheelchair we would like to take with us. Gold Mobility said they don't offer a wheel chair holder attachment just a cane holder or walker holder attachment. Does anyone have any experience with attaching a small wheel chair to a scooter?



I have seen it done before, but in this case, since you are renting I would advise making sure it's OK with Gold first.  I would contact them and make sure that they were OK with it, not just an "implied" OK because they allow canes and/or walkers to be attached.

If the back of the ECVs seat back is soft vinyl, it could be (inadvertently) damaged by the wheelchair.


----------



## RaySharpton

The heaviest item that I have ever carried on the back of my wheelchair or mobility scooter was my walker.  I use a bungee cord to hold items.

But a wheelchair sounds heavy.

I don't know if I would try that.   Even if using a bungee cord, it could slip down because of the weight of the wheelchair and may damage the back of the seat's plastic, as mamabunny stated.

As a matter of fact, I have never heard anyone carry a wheelchair on the back of a mobility scooter.

The mobility scooter offers you a place to sit.  Could you use a walker with a built-in seat?


----------



## kaytieeldr

A small wheelchair is still large - much larger than it seems any temporary attachment would be safe. Somebody in your party will have to push it.


----------



## Ziggie

Thank you everyone for your replies. I would like to know.. what is the difference between the 3 wheel scooter and the 4 wheel scooter? Does the extra wheel have any benefits?


----------



## Simba's Mom

I've had both the three wheel and four wheel scooter, and for me I prefer the three wheel-easier to maneuver and easier for me to push around when it's in "free wheel" (I'm a 145 pound woman who has trouble pushing 4 wheel ones around, but perhaps the 3 wheel also have a lower weight limit).  Some people complain that the 3 wheel isn't as stable-night tip over, but I haven't felt that.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Well, when you drive off a curb because you thought the yellow painted line was just to make it look like curbing on flat ground - yeah, probably three wheels make you more likely to tip...


----------



## Ziggie

I'm hoping to go with the 3-wheeler. Thank you all


----------



## ChloeHoward

RaySharpton said:


> The heaviest item that I have ever carried on the back of my wheelchair or mobility scooter was my walker.  I use a bungee cord to hold items.
> 
> But a wheelchair sounds heavy.
> 
> I don't know if I would try that.   Even if using a bungee cord, it could slip down because of the weight of the wheelchair and may damage the back of the seat's plastic, as mamabunny stated.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I have never heard anyone carry a wheelchair on the back of a mobility scooter.
> 
> The mobility scooter offers you a place to sit.  Could you use a walker with a built-in seat?


Thanks for the tip, we are going to rent a walker with a seat from them. Then use the Walker Holder as my extra option. Hopefully it doesn't make the scooter to bulky. Do you think I should bring a bungie cord anyway? We are  excited to use this newer company everyones raving about them everywhere. Last two times my scooter rental was a disaster with other suppliers. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mamabunny

ChloeHoward said:


> Thanks for the tip, we are going to rent a walker with a seat from them. Then use the Walker Holder as my extra option. Hopefully it doesn't make the scooter to bulky. Do you think I should bring a bungie cord anyway? We are  excited to use this newer company everyones raving about them everywhere. Last two times my scooter rental was a disaster with other suppliers. Fingers crossed.



Make sure you let them know about your plan, in case it changes how the accessory is attached to the ECV, or which rollator they rent you.    Don't want you to be disappointed if they can't figure out how to put the rollator on the back of the ECV.


----------



## mamabunny

kaytieeldr said:


> Well, when you drive off a curb because you thought the yellow painted line was just to make it look like curbing on flat ground - yeah, probably three wheels make you more likely to tip...



OK, there's a story there... and I'm ready to hear it whenever you are ready to tell it!  Hopefully you are ok?


----------



## kaytieeldr

I'm fine  Picture it...Disneyland...2005...Veterans Day

DL finally reopened some time after dark so I headed over from DCA, on a scooter. Very first visit ever. The Hub. I must have gotten up on the sidewalk at a curb cut, then promptly forgot.

I swear the line was trompe l'oeil. I swear it was. Apparently, in the few seconds it took me to get o the other side, somebody created a curb. That's my story and I'm sticking to it

So I think I'm crossing a painted line. Nope. Sideways off the curb onto my side. I swear (more seriously than above) a CM was there before I hit the ground. Okay, maybe it was a guest who's a nurse. Anyway, in less than a minute somebody was there from First Aid, and we were surrounded by CMs moving people along. "Nothing to see here"!

Anyway, no damage. I didn't hit my head, and surprisingly I didn't break anything!


----------



## nascargirl

Just wanted to say we were so pleased with Gold Mobility.  We had arranged for a regular wheelchair for my Mom.  We were staying in Windsor Palms.  We arrived at the rental house around 3pm and just as we were getting out of the car, they showed up.  What perfect timing.  They had all of Mom's information already on file.  They stated to leave the chair on the porch the following week and they would pick it up.  The driver stated they are in Windsor Palms frequently.


----------



## ChloeHoward

mamabunny said:


> Make sure you let them know about your plan, in case it changes how the accessory is attached to the ECV, or which rollator they rent you.    Don't want you to be disappointed if they can't figure out how to put the rollator on the back of the ECV.


Talk to David from Gold Mobility this morning, they deliver the scooter to me directly at the resort. David said they will show us how to attach the Walker to the scooter. If I'm not comfortable with the size, or the process they will return the walker and attachment and refund the walker rental. Gold Mobility seems to be an overly accommodating company.


----------



## mamabunny

kaytieeldr said:


> I'm fine  Picture it...Disneyland...2005...Veterans Day
> 
> DL finally reopened some time after dark so I headed over from DCA, on a scooter. Very first visit ever. The Hub. I must have gotten up on the sidewalk at a curb cut, then promptly forgot.
> 
> I swear the line was trompe l'oeil. I swear it was. Apparently, in the few seconds it took me to get o the other side, somebody created a curb. That's my story and I'm sticking to it
> 
> So I think I'm crossing a painted line. Nope. Sideways off the curb onto my side. I swear (more seriously than above) a CM was there before I hit the ground. Okay, maybe it was a guest who's a nurse. Anyway, in less than a minute somebody was there from First Aid, and we were surrounded by CMs moving people along. "Nothing to see here"!
> 
> Anyway, no damage. I didn't hit my head, and surprisingly I didn't break anything!



LOL I'm just glad to know you didn't get hurt!  You just made your first "ride" at DL really exciting!


----------



## ChloeHoward

mamabunny said:


> LOL I'm just glad to know you didn't get hurt!  You just made your first "ride" at DL really exciting!


Good Point, I made a note " watch for curbs ".  I'm going to stick it on the scooter control pad.


----------



## shoes99

shoes99 said:


> We are not traveling until October and since it is Hyatt/cruise/resort we usually rent from Walker. Does anyone know if Gold would deliver to the Hyatt Regency Orlando Airport Valet desk. We would return it while staying at a Wdw property.


I booked online with Gold using the resort drop down box and the Hyatt Regency Airport was listed. I followed  up with a voicemail to Gold. Online reservations require a CC and my card was charged. The next day I got a call from Gold  and they said TSA does not allow them to deliver to the Hyatt hotel at the airport. They cancelled my reservation and promptly returned my payment. I’m going with Walker who will deliver to the Hyatt Regency at the airport. We have used them before.


----------



## kaytieeldr

That's surprising. You don't go through security to get to the Hyatt from outside. Ah, well, if you haven't used Walker before, they're good too.


----------



## serenitynow

shoes99 said:


> I booked online with Gold using the resort drop down box and the Hyatt Regency Airport was listed. I followed  up with a voicemail to Gold. Online reservations require a CC and my card was charged. The next day I got a call from Gold  and they said TSA does not allow them to deliver to the Hyatt hotel at the airport. They cancelled my reservation and promptly returned my payment. I’m going with Walker who will deliver to the Hyatt Regency at the airport. We have used them before.


I just got that exact call this morning. They claimed no one is able to deliver to the airport because of TSA. I didn’t think they were right, but I don’t want to use Walker due to a bad past experience.


----------



## ChloeHoward

serenitynow said:


> I just got that exact call this morning. They claimed no one is able to deliver to the airport because of TSA. I didn’t think they were right, but I don’t want to use Walker due to a bad past experience.


We originally planned to stay our last night at the Airport. They also told us they no longer deliver at the airport or airport hotel do to complications and delays with newer security measures around the airport, and difficulty with parking their larger delivery trucks. I called a few other companies and they said they don't deliver there either but with no explanations. We ended up setting up the magical express the next morning so it all worked out. I really wanted to use them after everything I read so I switched up my plans to make it work.


----------



## serenitynow

I’m so glad you found a way to make it work for your holiday!


----------



## ChloeHoward

serenitynow said:


> I’m so glad you found a way to make it work for your holiday!


Thanks, we were really looking forward to using Gold Mobility, with all the great feedback from everyone.


----------



## KPeterso

Just made our September reservations with Gold. I saw on Facebook last night that they are already getting pretty booked up, so I called to make the reservation today. And the original time I wanted the scooter delivered they already had 6 others being delivered, so I said an hour later is fine (we get in very late the night before, so an extra hour of sleep is not a bad thing).


----------



## Simba's Mom

KPeterso said:


> Just made our September reservations with Gold. I saw on Facebook last night that they are already getting pretty booked up, so I called to make the reservation today. And the original time I wanted the scooter delivered they already had 6 others being delivered, so I said an hour later is fine (we get in very late the night before, so an extra hour of sleep is not a bad thing).



I  saw that on Facebook last night also-Wow!  I had called yesterday for my stay in September, thinking "Well, I know it's far ahead, but I've got the time to call now, so what the heck!"  At the time I figured that they were probably surprised someone booked "so far ahead".  But then when I saw that last night, I felt how smart and lucky I'd been.


----------



## DazzleT

I did my reservations for September with Gold  a while ago. I haven’t bought airfare yet so I guessed. I know the flights have shifted (I think after the whole Boeing thing) so now my flight might be like 3 hours later.  I was waiting until I had actually bought the flights but now I am wondering if I should email them and let them now I will probably be on the alter flight. I hope that won’t screw up the reservation.


----------



## Bjkandma

I ordered my scooter May 30th for August 13th and I already had flight information.  I'm sure September will definitely fill up fast with Star wars.


----------



## mamabunny

DazzleT said:


> I did my reservations for September with Gold  a while ago. I haven’t bought airfare yet so I guessed. I know the flights have shifted (I think after the whole Boeing thing) so now my flight might be like 3 hours later.  I was waiting until I had actually bought the flights but now I am wondering if I should email them and let them now I will probably be on the alter flight. I hope that won’t screw up the reservation.



Just let them know as soon as you have your flight info confirmed


----------



## Chip_Dale

Booked them last April. Flight was delayed. Texted them with updated flight info. Last text was as the bus left airport. They arrived the same time bus pulled into resort


----------



## kaytieeldr

DazzleT said:


> but now I am wondering if I should email them and let them now I will probably be on the alter flight. I hope that won’t screw up the reservation.


I wouldn't do anything now, but as soon as you know your flight, contact them. Depending how many other deliveries are scheduled for your ultimate arrival time, and where, you might need to wait a bit for the delivery.


----------



## Ziggie

Just returned home from a week at the Beach Club Villas. Based on the information and guidance I found in this thread, we opted to go with Gold Mobility. And let me tell you.. I am SO glad we did! Very professional, courteous and punctual (they were actually early!) Spoke with both Nick and Steve and both were a total pleasure. The scooter itself has every bell + whistle you could ever want... a place to hold your phone, a fan and the snazziest lighting I've ever seen. The scooter was powerful and really held a charge. I would encourage anyone who is looking to rent a scooter to give Gold Mobility a try. They really go the extra mile to accommodate your needs and schedule. I rate them A+++


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

Bjkandma said:


> I ordered my scooter May 30th for August 13th and I already had flight information.  I'm sure September will definitely fill up fast with Star wars.


September was beginning to sell out when I booked over a month ago. I was told they were adding rentals and staff to accommodate more. I think some of it is the Star Wars (the reason we are going again so soon). The rest I beleive is the huge different in the customer service and how nice their rental are. No other company I've used even comes close.


----------



## heymommy

Just back from a week stay using Gold Mobility and I am pleased to report that they were just as great as I have read here.  They stayed in contact the night before and the morning of my arrival.  Nick was running a few minutes late on arrival day but we met as planned in the lobby and after he showed us all we needed to know, we were off.  I had a GoGo  sport 3 wheeler and my MIL had a Pride 3 wheeler.  I had mine out from sunrise to late night every night and never had a problem with battery.  I think it dropped one green bar once at the very end of a long day.  They were comfortable, and powerful ( the pride really had some power to it)   The turning radius was great and I never felt like I would tip on sharp turns.  ( and we took them through MANY twisty lines).   Pick up was just as easy.  We originally had a 3:30 pick up time for a 3:50 magic express pick up.   I texted the morning of departure to change it to 3pm to give us a few extra minutes to get ready to leave and our guy ( sorry, i didnt get the younger guys name) was there right at 3 .. texting me his arrival status along the way.  I would highly recommend Gold Mobility !!!  and would certainly use them again myself next time I am in Orlando.


----------



## Bjkandma

Do you tip when they drop off or pick up scooter?  Have them booked for August and have never used before.  If you do tip, can anyone suggest an appropriate amount?


----------



## ChloeHoward

Bjkandma said:


> Do you tip when they drop off or pick up scooter?  Have them booked for August and have never used before.  If you do tip, can anyone suggest an appropriate amount?


First time we are having the "in person" meet and greet delivery with Gold Mobility. I usually give the bell desk service people $5 -10. Valet guy $5 -$10. So assume its probably the same. I guess it depend on how you feel the service is. I asked the booking agent and they said gratuity is optional.


----------



## Bjkandma

Thanks!


----------



## ChloeHoward

Has any anyone here used the new maxima scooter yet? I saw it on their facebook page. I was thinking about upgrading but i'm not sure. Any feedback would be great.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

I'm looking to use Gold for our trip next February, but am a bit unsure where I would stand on cosmetic damage caused when parking, grazing against kerbs etc.  Their T&Cs seem to suggest that I would be fully responsible for any repairs - the company I've been using for the last 5 years don't do that.

The term 'all inclusive price' also makes me think: as a Brit I assume 'all inclusive' means the price on screen IS the price you pay.  When I went to check out, it said under the price 'tax will be added ...'.  Sorry, but that's not 'all inclusive'!

So ... I'm now torn.  The company I've been using (Florida Mobility) have been good to me with 20% discount flash sales etc, however every year the scooter they turn up with is in worse and worse condition.  The one I had this year, for example, had something rubbing, no 'umph' and the battery was draining within a few hours.  A couple of times I barely got over the bridges at POR, and I was literally on the last throes halfway round World Showcase.  Thank goodness American Adventure was still open and I was able to plug the scooter in there while we went upstairs and watched the long show!  I have NEVER had to do top-up charging in all the years I've been using them before.  They told me there was nothing wrong with the scooter.  Hmmm.


----------



## Euby

@Toffeewoffy I've used Gold Mobility my past 3 trips.  The way that I interpret "all-inclusive" is they do not charge you for the extras (accessories, damage waiver, delivery, and pickup) like other rentals.  Most companies in the U.S. (regardless of product) won't show you the tax until you get to the checkout page and are about to pay.

I can't recommend Gold highly enough.  They have the best customer service of any rental place I have used in the past.  Plus they recycle their fleet every few months, so your rental will look almost new.  Unless you plan on playing "bumper cars" or "demolition derby" with your ECV, I wouldn't really worry too much.  As long as you charge the battery overnight, you won't have any problems.  I was able to go 12 hours without having to do a mid-day recharge.  The indicator only went down one notch (still having 3 left in the "green").


----------



## Bjkandma

Before I selected Gold Mobility, I questioned them on damages to the scooter. I too had a concern about being responsible for damages.  Things happen all the time.  "Life happens".  I was told they have only had one instance where a customer had a scooter behind their vehicle to load.  Forgot.  Got in vehi cl e and backed over and on top of scooter, that they asked to be compensated for.  I think you'd be more than good to go.  As stated above every six months or so they switch out their scooters so you wouldn't be dealing with one that breaks down.

this will be my first time renting from them.  I've rented from another company 6 years in a row.  When I asked for a quote they told me i was a preferred customer, entitled to a discount.  TheiR quote was $450.  Gold Mobility,(same type of scooter, canopy, insurance) $300.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Thanks for your feedback.  I love the idea of having a drinks holder (means I can carry more in my basket) and the fan would come in extremely useful - I assume it runs off the internal battery and so would discharge it faster.  I guess this also means that if you're in the habit of turning off the scooter when you know you're going to be stationary for a while (eg in a queue or watching a show) it means the fan will go off as well.  Or will it?

A canopy would be a good idea - except not in a park, as I think it would be obstructive for everyone else around me - especially if parked up to watch fireworks or parades etc.  I think the only free extra which would work for me would be a stick holding: mine is a folding stick and I usually keep it in the front basket, but again it takes up valuable room.  The rear basket, while a good idea, wouldn't be practical for buses as I think it would make the scooter significantly longer.  The phone holder does not appeal to me, as I usually only use it as a camera while in parks, and I also wouldn't want the worry of someone snatching it.


----------



## Bjkandma

I've used the canopy only during day, during shows you can very easily remove it and place on floor directly in front of you.  For parades th are are areas for handicapped scoot ers, you stay in your scooter.  People with you, as well as anyone who can will be required to stand.  So the canopy isn't in their way.  The same for the fireworks.  (I love Disney, unfortunately the medicine I take, I'm supposed to limit the sun).

as far as the fan goes, even if it shuts off during shows, a lot are indoors with a\c


----------



## heymommy

We rented from Gold and had a great experience.  My MIL broke the fan on her scooter.. I mean she ripped that thing right off.  Somehow she hit the trigger to keep going when in a line and drove right into a rope.... nearly strangled herself along with ripping that fan right off the scooter.  Gold Mobility pick up driver said NO WORRIES!!!  We were not charged for the replacement of the fan.  ( though we would have if they charged us).


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Bjkandma said:


> I've used the canopy only during day, during shows you can very easily remove it and place on floor directly in front of you.  For parades th are are areas for handicapped scoot ers, you stay in your scooter.  People with you, as well as anyone who can will be required to stand.  So the canopy isn't in their way.  The same for the fireworks.  (I love Disney, unfortunately the medicine I take, I'm supposed to limit the sun).
> 
> as far as the fan goes, even if it shuts off during shows, a lot are indoors with a\c



Actually, they fill the roped off areas to capacity.  I was second row back last September, and asked the woman half in front of me if she minded awfully taking her 'flag pole' down just for the show as I was intending to video it.  There were people behind me, as well.  My daughter stood to one side, and my hubby (who turned up late, and was lucky they let him join us) stood behind the scooter.


----------



## ChloeHoward

Has any anyone here used that new maxima scooter yet for Gold Mobility ? I saw it on their facebook page last week. I was thinking about upgrading but i'm not sure. I'm wondering if it worth the $20 to upgrade for the extra stability.


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Gold Mobility Scooters LLC*
> 6 hrs ·
> This is the 3 wheel model of the Pride GOGO sport scooter line we offer for a transportable mobility rental scooter. The GOGO sport scooter is the best portable scooter in the GOGO line of portable scooters. The most legroom, the highest weight capacity, and the largest battery. The GOGO sport is the #1 choice of mobility scooter renters when it comes to needing a scooter that can be transported in the trunk of a rental car or UBER or LYFT. We upgrade the GOGO Sport Scooter with a built-in USB charging port for your phone, phone holder, cup holder, undercarriage LED lights and the extended range battery pack. The Pride GOGO sport also comes in a 3 and 4 wheel version for the same price! The GOGO sport portable mobility scooter is the most dependable portable mobility scooter on the market today.
> At Gold Mobility we rent the GOGO Sport mobility scooter for $149.99 for a simple 1-7 day flat rate rental fee. The fee includes white glove in-person pick-up and delivery on your schedule, 24-hour concierge service, damage waiver insurance, 4 Free rain ponchos, and a waterproof scooter control cover. We replace all our mobility scooters after 6 months of use. So our customers always receive a like new rental scooter every time. All rentals come with a 100% satisfaction guarantee!
> Book your Gold Mobility rental scooter 24 hours a day at *********************com or if you prefer to pay for your rental at the time of delivery call us 8AM-8PM 7 days a week at 407-414-0287. No Deposits, No credit card holds, No cancellation fee's, and No change fee's ever. Book with GMS today don't wait!


----------



## Daisybell911

Does anyone know the delivery window of the scooters and how on time they are?  I'm really interested in renting from them but I need it as soon as I arrive but I'm worried that if I'm late, I will miss them.  Or worse, I miss a reservation waiting on them!


----------



## kaytieeldr

If you read bacj even through just the last few pages, you will see *how* prompt and efficient Gold Mobility is. Your bigger worry should be your flight. Making reservations or other timed plans within probably three hours of your scheduled arrival can be risky.


----------



## Chip_Dale

Daisybell911 said:


> Does anyone know the delivery window of the scooters and how on time they are?  I'm really interested in renting from them but I need it as soon as I arrive but I'm worried that if I'm late, I will miss them.  Or worse, I miss a reservation waiting on them!


Flight was delayed and texted them updates. Last text was when the bus left the airport.  They got there the same time bus arrived at resort. Pick up time was at the stated agreed time.


----------



## Daisybell911

Chip_Dale said:


> Flight was delayed and texted them updates. Last text was when the bus left the airport.  They got there the same time bus arrived at resort. Pick up time was at the stated agreed time.


Thanks so much!  That’s very helpful to know.


----------



## Evita_W

Daisybell911 said:


> Does anyone know the delivery window of the scooters and how on time they are?  I'm really interested in renting from them but I need it as soon as I arrive but I'm worried that if I'm late, I will miss them.  Or worse, I miss a reservation waiting on them!


They usually are a few minutes early if nothing else, at least the two times we gave rented from them they have been and they will wait for you if you aren't ready because they showed up early, no problems there.


----------



## Evita_W

ChloeHoward said:


> Has any anyone here used that new maxima scooter yet for Gold Mobility ? I saw it on their facebook page last week. I was thinking about upgrading but i'm not sure. I'm wondering if it worth the $20 to upgrade for the extra stability.


My husband rented a four wheel Victory 10 on our trip in January, we went again in June and we both rented a Maxima. Since he had the four wheel, he felt stability was about the same, but the Maxima was much easier to maneuver, especially on the buses and the seat was actually more comfortable than on the victory 10. One thing we did both have issues with on the Maxima was the rear view mirror, neither of us found it useful, as it vibrates when moving and you can't really see things, but it seems easy to remove, in fact mine cane off at one point and my husband figured out how to put it back on, Gold Mobility would have too, but he had figured it out before we tried to contact them and your preference on the mirror may vary.

One thing to note is if you are going through narrow door ways or other narrow paths, put both arm rests down, it will make it easier to not get caught on the doorway.

Also, we did take them to Sea World one day, we used public Transit from the Disney Springs station. One thing to note with this is they only work on the double long public buses, the single long ones don't quite work due to the placement of the machine that takes your money. There were no issues on the Disney buses though.

We were the first ones to rent the Maximas from them, so they weren't sure how the battery would fair at Dea World, they did fine and we did a lot of back tracking throughout the day. That to me is the best reason to go for the Maxima, we only took the chargers with us once (on our Sea World day), they simply stay plugged into the wall in our room the entire trip after that, as we knew if they could make it an entire day there, we would be good anywhere.

So, to make a long story short (too late), yes, both my husband and I think it is worth the extra $20 for the Maxima.


----------



## Evita_W

Daisybell911 said:


> Does anyone know the delivery window of the scooters and how on time they are?  I'm really interested in renting from them but I need it as soon as I arrive but I'm worried that if I'm late, I will miss them.  Or worse, I miss a reservation waiting on them!


Seriously, they will be there when you arrive (unless you are coming in at 2 AM or something like that, then you may need to work something out). The person delivering your ECV will text you the night before and if you have any delays, just text them. They don't have delivery windows, they just come when you need then to be there. In our experience, they have been waiting for us to arrive.


----------



## Daisybell911

Evita_W said:


> Seriously, they will be there when you arrive (unless you are coming in at 2 AM or something like that, then you may need to work something out). The person delivering your ECV will text you the night before and if you have any delays, just text them. They don't have delivery windows, they just come when you need then to be there. In our experience, they have been waiting for us to arrive.


That’s perfect to know!  Thank you


----------



## Evita_W

Toffeewoffy said:


> I'm looking to use Gold for our trip next February, but am a bit unsure where I would stand on cosmetic damage caused when parking, grazing against kerbs etc.  Their T&Cs seem to suggest that I would be fully responsible for any repairs - the company I've been using for the last 5 years don't do that.
> 
> The term 'all inclusive price' also makes me think: as a Brit I assume 'all inclusive' means the price on screen IS the price you pay.  When I went to check out, it said under the price 'tax will be added ...'.  Sorry, but that's not 'all inclusive'!
> 
> So ... I'm now torn.  The company I've been using (Florida Mobility) have been good to me with 20% discount flash sales etc, however every year the scooter they turn up with is in worse and worse condition.  The one I had this year, for example, had something rubbing, no 'umph' and the battery was draining within a few hours.  A couple of times I barely got over the bridges at POR, and I was literally on the last throes halfway round World Showcase.  Thank goodness American Adventure was still open and I was able to plug the scooter in there while we went upstairs and watched the long show!  I have NEVER had to do top-up charging in all the years I've been using them before.  They told me there was nothing wrong with the scooter.  Hmmm.


The T&C are mostly to cover themselves if you intentionally do something to damage the ECV or steal it or such. We managed to bang up all four arm rest on our past trip pretty badly (see my post on the Maxima and putting arm tests down before going through narrow paths and doorways) and they didn't charge us for it. Additionally, there is a damage waiver included and you would only need to cover the deductible. This of course is not liability insurance to cover someone else if you run into them.

Seriously, if you do something accidental, they will work with you and will be more than fair about it, always in your favor more than theirs.

As for all inclusive, very few places in the U.S. include tax, even when they say the prices are all inclusive. It is annoying, but I think if they included tax and others didn't, it could make it harder to compare prices. If you call them, they will tell you the price including taxes at that time, just know it is always possible for taxes to increase at any time before you pay, so it may change alughtly, unless you are paying in advance. This is rare, but can happen, which I think may be a reason most places don't include tax in their prices.


----------



## ChloeHoward

Evita_W said:


> My husband rented a four wheel Victory 10 on our trip in January, we went again in June and we both rented a Maxima. Since he had the four wheel, he felt stability was about the same, but the Maxima was much easier to maneuver, especially on the buses and the seat was actually more comfortable than on the victory 10. One thing we did both have issues with on the Maxima was the rear view mirror, neither of us found it useful, as it vibrates when moving and you can't really see things, but it seems easy to remove, in fact mine cane off at one point and my husband figured out how to put it back on, Gold Mobility would have too, but he had figured it out before we tried to contact them and your preference on the mirror may vary.
> 
> One thing to note is if you are going through narrow door ways or other narrow paths, put both arm rests down, it will make it easier to not get caught on the doorway.
> 
> Also, we did take them to Sea World one day, we used public Transit from the Disney Springs station. One thing to note with this is they only work on the double long public buses, the single long ones don't quite work due to the placement of the machine that takes your money. There were no issues on the Disney buses though.
> 
> We were the first ones to rent the Maximas from them, so they weren't sure how the battery would fair at Dea World, they did fine and we did a lot of back tracking throughout the day. That to me is the best reason to go for the Maxima, we only took the chargers with us once (on our Sea World day), they simply stay plugged into the wall in our room the entire trip after that, as we knew if they could make it an entire day there, we would be good anywhere.
> 
> So, to make a long story short (too late), yes, both my husband and I think it is worth the extra $20 for the Maxima.


Thank you, We call them today and upgraded.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

We took a last minute 3 day trip at Grand Floridian over the weekend. Gold accommodated us with only 2 days notice. There were no maxima's scooters available last minute, but they had 2 brand new Victory 4 wheel scooters that suited our needs just fine. The Fan was life saver.  We only went to Magic Kingdom and Epcot this time around. The battery charge never moved from the full mark even once. We are looking forward to trying the maxima size on our longer trip in September. As far as the service goes, it continues to be the same as everyone else has reported here.  Gold Mobility is far better and lesser expensive than any other scooter rental company we have ever used.


----------



## ChloeHoward

Madeleine Arnold said:


> We took a last minute 3 day trip at Grand Floridian over the weekend. Gold accommodated us with only 2 days notice. There were no maxima's scooters available last minute, but they had 2 brand new Victory 4 wheel scooters that suited our needs just fine. The Fan was life saver.  We only went to Magic Kingdom and Epcot this time around. The battery charge never moved from the full mark even once. We are looking forward to trying the maxima size on our longer trip in September. As far as the service goes, it continues to be the same as everyone else has reported here.  Gold Mobility is far better and lesser expensive than any other scooter rental company we have ever used.


Glad to hear everyones having a consistently good experience.


----------



## RaySharpton

Gold Mobility is having a large sale of used and new mobility scooters.

I saw this on Facebook.








> In-Store Offer
> USED AND NEW DEMONSTRATION MOBILITY SCOOTER CLEARANCE SALE *********LIMITED QUANTITIES****** **** FIRST COME FIRST SERVE TODAY ONLY **** WE HAVE 80 USED SCOOTERS READY FOR SALE THIS TIME. PLUS WE HAVE 18 BRAND NEW CLEARANCE MOBILITY SCOOTERS AND LIFT CHAIRS MODELS READY FOR IMMEDIATE CLEARANCE.
> Expires Aug 27, 2019
> USED AND NEW DEMONSTRATION MOBILITY SCOOTER CLEARANCE SALE *********LIMITED QUANTITIES****** **** FIRST COME FIRST SERVE TODAY ONLY **** WE HAVE 80 USED SCOOTERS READY FOR SALE THIS TIME. PLUS WE HAVE 18 BRAND NEW CLEARANCE MOBILITY SCOOTERS AND LIFT CHAIRS MODELS READY FOR IMMEDIATE CLEARANCE. Less
> Get Directions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5720 W Irlo Bronson Memorial Hwy
> Kissimmee, Florida 34746
> Get Directions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hours 8:00 AM - 8:00 PM
> Open Now
> Page Information
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Mobility Scooters LLC
> Scooter Rental
> 5,034 like this


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Gold Mobility Scooters LLC is in Orlando, Florida.*
> 5 hrs ·
> The Pride Maxima 3 Wheel mobility scooters are the best choice for customers in the 375-500LB weight range traveling to the Central Florida Theme Parks and resorts. The Maxima is the highest capacity mobility scooter that Pride offers at up to 500 LBS Capacity. Longest Range 55AMP batteries. This mobility scooter meets all Theme Park and Resort requirements for use in all Theme parks and resorts. Gold Mobility has added this new scooter rental option to accommodate more guests than ever before. We've extensively pre-tested the Pride Maxima for maneuverability, and transportation on all the all transportation systems. We've also tested endurance, durability, and battery life in all the Theme Parks.
> The SPECIAL Flat Rate Price for up to 7 Days price will be available for an introductory offer of $199.99* plus $10 for each additional day after 7 (regular $299.99) for the first 90 days.
> *Including the Damage Waiver Insurance, delivery and pickup, and one Free additional option, 4 Free rain poncho's and control covers.
> ADDITIONAL FREE OPTIONS GMS ADD's:
> BRIGHT LED Ground Safety lights
> Ram - X Cell Phone Holder
> Gold Reflective Package
> Extended Range Batteries
> TWO USB Accessory / Charging Ports
> Variable Speed Cooling Fan
> Upgraded BRIGHT LED Headlight
> 2 Cupholders
> Seat back storage compartment
> Currently the Pride Maxima is available for rental reservations, but all reservations MUST BE CALLED into our customer service team due to high demand for this particular scooter. Maxima's are not yet available on our website yet. Call today to reserve yours today 407-414-0287. Maxima scooters are only delivered to theme park owned resort hotels, and can only be transported on theme park owned transportation systems.


----------



## DazzleT

I have a pride victory booked for my parents. Should I call and ask for the maxima? My parents are larger but not in the listed range.


----------



## RaySharpton

DazzleT said:


> I have a pride victory booked for my parents. Should I call and ask for the maxima? My parents are larger but not in the listed range.



Hi, DazzleT.  I don't know.  Have they used the Pride Victory before?  They are good mobility scooters?

I am not going to ask you about their weights.   The Maxima has a higher weight capacity.

And I don't know if this is a better cost for you either with their sale.

Why don't you give them a call and ask them?


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

RaySharpton said:


> Gold Mobility is having a large sale of used and new mobility scooters.
> 
> I saw this on Facebook.


Thank you for pointing this out. We were there renting two scooters a few weeks ago, and they weren't selling the used ones yet. I called yesterday when I saw the Facebook post and purchased two of them. I'm going back in September for the food and wine festival and we are going to bring them home on the plane. The airline told us they fly scooters for free. Gold Mobility deducted the price of my last rentals because they were within 30 days. This also saves us the rental cost for the ones we reserved for our September trip. We purchased 2 Victory 3 wheels with all the accessories. The ones we picked were $1200 each but they had cheaper ones. I wanted scooters that still looked like new. $1200 minus the $195.00 rental credit each brought each scooter to $1000. If I factor in the savings of $200 on the next rental in September that brings them down to $800 each. When we priced the new Victory 10 on a discount scooter site then added all the accessories they were $2400 each. So we saved almost 70% over buying a new one. They also agreed to hold them for up to 60 days in their warehouse, and deliver them to our hotel when we arrive in September. Glad I didn't miss this.


----------



## RaySharpton

Hi, Madeleine.  Isn't that a great deal!  Congratulations!

A great price from a responsible company instead of buying new online or used from an individual that may not have taken good care.  Plus no mailing fees.  

If they were available back when I was looking for a mobility scooter, I wouldn't think twice about buying from them.



Madeleine Arnold said:


> Thank you for pointing this out. We were there renting two scooters a few weeks ago, and they weren't selling the used ones yet. I called yesterday when I saw the Facebook post and purchased two of them. I'm going back in September for the food and wine festival and we are going to bring them home on the plane. The airline told us they fly scooters for free. Gold Mobility deducted the price of my last rentals because they were within 30 days. This also saves us the rental cost for the ones we reserved for our September trip. We purchased 2 Victory 3 wheels with all the accessories. The ones we picked were $1200 each but they had cheaper ones. I wanted scooters that still looked like new. $1200 minus the $195.00 rental credit each brought each scooter to $1000. If I factor in the savings of $200 on the next rental in September that brings them down to $800 each. When we priced the new Victory 10 on a discount scooter site then added all the accessories they were $2400 each. So we saved almost 70% over buying a new one. They also agreed to hold them for up to 60 days in their warehouse, and deliver them to our hotel when we arrive in September. Glad I didn't miss this.


----------



## Pattiwig

I just rented from Gold Mobility Scooters and could not have had a better experience.  I highly recommend them.  They are professional, super nice, the scooter was easy to maneuver and held a top notch charge all 12 hours of zipping around.  I will never rent with anyone else.


----------



## IluvMGM

I apologize, haven't read through the whole thread. I was wondering how it works with scheduling a time for them to meet you with the scooter. I don't want to sit around the hotel wasting time waiting, but also can't guarantee a time in advance because of the flight, magical express etc.. Can you contact them when you board the magical express or is that too short notice for them to meet you at the hotel? I don't know how far they need to travel.


----------



## DazzleT

IluvMGM said:


> I apologize, haven't read through the whole thread. I was wondering how it works with scheduling a time for them to meet you with the scooter. I don't want to sit around the hotel wasting time waiting, but also can't guarantee a time in advance because of the flight, magical express etc.. Can you contact them when you board the magical express or is that too short notice for them to meet you at the hotel? I don't know how far they need to travel.



I haven’t done this yet, but I gave them my flight time and I am supposed to text them when I get on the magical express. People tell me they will be there when I arrive.


----------



## IluvMGM

That's great, thank you!


----------



## Simba's Mom

IluvMGM said:


> I apologize, haven't read through the whole thread. I was wondering how it works with scheduling a time for them to meet you with the scooter. I don't want to sit around the hotel wasting time waiting, but also can't guarantee a time in advance because of the flight, magical express etc.. Can you contact them when you board the magical express or is that too short notice for them to meet you at the hotel? I don't know how far they need to travel.



This is one of then areas I was really impressed with.  They almost meet you as you step off the DME bus, from many reports I've heard.  Last time I had to wait about 10 minutes on a bench outside, and they were so appologetic when they arrived about making me wait "so long".  But traffic was exceptionally bad (I experienced that!)-they texted me several times during the brief delay.


----------



## KPeterso

I ordered my Mom's scooter for the morning after we arrive (we land at MCO around 11:30 PM). Our scheduled time is for 10 AM (already had 6-8 for 9 AM and asked if we could do a different time). I am sure we will be texting that morning to firm up the exact drop off time. They do know we are arriving the night before very late.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

I'm interested to hear that they practically meet you off the bus.  The thing is, they say they'll deliver up to 8pm.  This coming trip our flights gets in around 3.15pm (assuming it's on time), so I guess we'll probably get to AKL before 6pm.  I don't know whether I want them there the minute we get there - we'll be busy checking in and dealing with suitcases etc.  So, I thought it would be good to have them come a little later so we can time our evening meal at The Mara so we can be at the lobby when they arrive.  

Mind you, we got no phone signal at all down in Boma back in 2014 and the company we were using then just drove off because they couldn't contact me!!!  I tried ringing them back but just got their voicemail.  Huge relief to find that they'd actually been able to leave the scooter with Bell Services at AKL even though technically they're not allowed, but this was a replacement of one which died at Epcot the night before, and it was in terrible condition!  So, if I had been able to meet the driver it would have been an awkward conversation!

So, seriously guys, what do you recommend?  At this point we have no idea where our room will be - and how many 'miles' away from reception it'll be.  I don't want to have to schlepp all the way over to the Zebra Trail, for example and then have to come back again to collect the scooter.  I have trouble walking, but can do fairly short distances on my cane.


----------



## Bjkandma

While I understand you not wanting to meet them right off the bus, that's what I would recommend.  You could get your suitcases off the bus, meet the representative from Gold and then proceed to check in. You will then be able to have an enjoyable meal, (no rushing), relax and let your vacation begin.

I'm basing this on the fact that you can walk short distances with a cane, but how are you with just standing in lines (at check in)?  Walking for dinner, getting to your room and back?   I'm not sure how far Mara is from Magic Express drop off.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Adding on to what @Bjkanma recommend, it sounds like you are traveling with others? Adults? You could wait outside with the luggage for the ECV while another adult checks in.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Bjkandma said:


> While I understand you not wanting to meet them right off the bus, that's what I would recommend.  You could get your suitcases off the bus, meet the representative from Gold and then proceed to check in. You will then be able to have an enjoyable meal, (no rushing), relax and let your vacation begin.
> 
> I'm basing this on the fact that you can walk short distances with a cane, but how are you with just standing in lines (at check in)?  Walking for dinner, getting to your room and back?   I'm not sure how far Mara is from Magic Express drop off.



Going on what we experienced in September 2018, where we stayed 1 night at AKL on points before transferring to OKW for the main part of our holiday (and where we had the scooter delivered), Bell Services took our luggage from our car for us and hubby went off and parked the car.  He then joined me and daughter at check in.  You just tell Bell Services you're going to your room and they then bring the bags up literally minutes after you're in your room.  So, that and basing our experience on staying at AKL previously with just hubby in 2016 Bell Services are amazing at AKL.  That is one thing I don't worry about.

I can walk the relatively short distance to the Mara: down in the elevator and literally out the doors, follow the path round to the left and the Mara is there.  It's probably easier without the scooter, thinking about it, due to there being two sets of automatic doors between the building and the outside and then another one to get into Mara.



kaytieeldr said:


> Adding on to what @Bjkanma recommend, it sounds like you are traveling with others? Adults? You could wait outside with the luggage for the ECV while another adult checks in.



Just me and the hubby this time. I check in as everything (and the CC) is all in my name. Also he's a bit of a 'tag along' person and wouldn't know what questions to ask or think about negotiating a better room if the one we've been allocated isn't good enough!


----------



## mamabunny

Toffeewoffy said:


> Going on what we experienced in September 2018, where we stayed 1 night at AKL on points before transferring to OKW for the main part of our holiday (and where we had the scooter delivered), Bell Services took our luggage from our car for us and hubby went off and parked the car.  He then joined me and daughter at check in.  You just tell Bell Services you're going to your room and they then bring the bags up literally minutes after you're in your room.  So, that and basing our experience on staying at AKL previously with just hubby in 2016 Bell Services are amazing at AKL.  That is one thing I don't worry about.
> 
> I can walk the relatively short distance to the Mara: down in the elevator and literally out the doors, follow the path round to the left and the Mara is there.  It's probably easier without the scooter, thinking about it, due to there being two sets of automatic doors between the building and the outside and then another one to get into Mara.
> 
> 
> 
> Just me and the hubby this time. I check in as everything (and the CC) is all in my name. Also he's a bit of a 'tag along' person and wouldn't know what questions to ask or think about negotiating a better room if the one we've been allocated isn't good enough!



I would still vote for an immediate delivery - that way it's one less thing you have to worry about later, and if your plans change for some reason, you don't have to worry about the scooter delivery.

It really doesn't take very long to take delivery of the scooter, and once it's over and done, you can really start your Disney fun!


----------



## ChloeHoward

mamabunny said:


> I would still vote for an immediate delivery - that way it's one less thing you have to worry about later, and if your plans change for some reason, you don't have to worry about the scooter delivery.
> 
> It really doesn't take very long to take delivery of the scooter, and once it's over and done, you can really start your Disney fun!


Both the rentals with Gold Mobility Scooters they were waiting for us for the delivery and the return. Never had a delay or wait.


----------



## Bjkandma

Ordered from Gold Mobility.  ArrivedTuesday, August 13th.  We were set to meet at 12:30 by Magic Express.  They were patiently awaiting for us at 1:00.  Went over details of scooter with us.  

Person delivering scooter was extremely nice and friendly. Explained very thorough how to adjust scooter to my liking.  Highly recommend having them meet you first thing.  (Scooter is very comfortable and we have been able to adjust it based on my needs daily.). Highly recommend.


----------



## Ziggie

Just returned from DisneyWorld and I wanted to take a moment to share the _incredible experience_ we had with Gold Mobility Scooters. Everything about the transaction was perfect (and how many times can you really say something like that?) But it was... every step of the way.

We drive to WDW as we live south of the parks and GMS was extremely accommodating in terms of our arrival and departure. They stay in touch with you via text every step of the way which definitely gave us great peace of mind. Nick, our contact person, was very personable, friendly and respectful. His patience and professionalism really helped set an upbeat tone for our entire trip.

Scooters play an incredibly important part for those of us that require this extra assistance and I am _beyond happy_ that we selected Gold Mobility for our needs. There were just so many positives which included... 


New scooter with soft, comfortable seating
Impeccably clean and in excellent condition
Powerful, long-lasting battery with super-fast charging (see pic)
Rain ponchos
Cover for the control panel in case of rain
Extremely easy to drive and maneuver (we had the Pride Victory 10 3-Wheeler)
Responsive
Gentle ride
Secure feeling and extremely stable
A very bright "groundlight" that proved very helpful on the Boardwalk
Very good pricing
Many, many more extras



We make several trips to Disney every year and I'm comforted by the fact that Gold Mobility is there to help us.* We will never worry about scooter rental again.* You know how Aladdin sings "You ain't never had a friend like me?" Well, that's Nick at Gold Mobility  

*Highly recommend!* Gold Mobility Scooters


----------



## camper06

We rented from Gold last October, and have an ECV reserved with them for this October.  As others have said, it was a great experience with super communication, excellent product, and the folks couldn't have been nicer.

The only issue we had was at night, the charger gage was so bright it shone in my DHs eyes and he said it was difficult to see.  Has anyone had the same problem? Does anybody have any tips to help with this?

Thanks!


----------



## Ziggie

camper06 said:


> We rented from Gold last October, and have an ECV reserved with them for this October.  As others have said, it was a great experience with super communication, excellent product, and the folks couldn't have been nicer.
> 
> The only issue we had was at night, the charger gage was so bright it shone in my DHs eyes and he said it was difficult to see.  Has anyone had the same problem? Does anybody have any tips to help with this?
> 
> Thanks!



No issues at all for me and I have impaired vision so my eyes are sensitive. You could always put a sweater in the front basket and have just the cuff drop down over the front panel.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

camper06 said:


> We rented from Gold last October, and have an ECV reserved with them for this October.  As others have said, it was a great experience with super communication, excellent product, and the folks couldn't have been nicer.
> 
> The only issue we had was at night, the charger gage was so bright it shone in my DHs eyes and he said it was difficult to see.  Has anyone had the same problem? Does anybody have any tips to help with this?
> 
> Thanks!


Get a sticker or two from a DVC stand and just peel back enough of an edge to stick it down over the panel.  With the lights blazing into your eyes - especially as the scooter is always on full charge - you can't even see where you're driving!


----------



## Ziggie

Toffeewoffy said:


> Get a sticker or two from a DVC stand and just peel back enough of an edge to stick it down over the panel.  With the lights blazing into your eyes - especially as the scooter is always on full charge - you can't even see where you're driving!



I wouldn't recommend a sticker as that might gum up the finish on the control panel. Plus, a sticker might accidentally stick to the lights themselves. Honestly, I used the scooter during the evening and never had an issue. But if you need something, I'd look for something you could easily drape over the panel without harming it.


----------



## musicmom3331

I find tiller lights very annoying in the dark, also. What I did was tie a bandana on the handle, then drape part of it over the lights whenever I needed to. Walmart has Mickey and Minnie bandanas for a couple of dollars.


----------



## Ziggie

Love this idea! Thanks for sharing it


----------



## camper06

Thanks for the tips! Think I will look for a bandana and try that.  Otherwise, I like the sticker idea, but I would use a post it note. Wouldn't leave any residue that way.  Thank you to everybody who took the time to respond.


----------



## musicmom3331

Another thing about the bandana is that it helps mark your scooter in the sea of scooters.


----------



## Selket

I'm just back from WDW and it was another great rental experience from Gold.  They mistakenly left me a 4 wheel scooter and I noticed that it was so much more difficult to steer/turn/park on bus, etc. but it took me a few hours to figure out what the issue was.  By that time we were at another resort for dinner.   I contacted them first thing the next morning and they apologized and had another scooter to me asap so it was really no problem.   The battery stayed charged all day although i did plug in at night.    I didn't ask for the umbrella but I saw others with them and it's a really neat looking shade with a pole.   I don't like the ones that "incase" you but I really like the look of theirs so I might get that next time as my free accessory.

I also find that light annoying but I think other companies have the same type of lighted dial.  I use something like my hoodie sleeve or a scarf to cover it at night no problems.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Ziggie said:


> I wouldn't recommend a sticker as that might gum up the finish on the control panel. Plus, a sticker might accidentally stick to the lights themselves. Honestly, I used the scooter during the evening and never had an issue. But if you need something, I'd look for something you could easily drape over the panel without harming it.


I don't peel the whole backing off - just 1/2".  And the Disney stickers always come off without leaving a residue.  I wouldn't do it otherwise.  A sticker couldn't stick to the lights - there is a plastic screen over the lights inside.


----------



## Euby

camper06 said:


> We rented from Gold last October, and have an ECV reserved with them for this October.  As others have said, it was a great experience with super communication, excellent product, and the folks couldn't have been nicer.
> 
> The only issue we had was at night, the charger gage was so bright it shone in my DHs eyes and he said it was difficult to see.  Has anyone had the same problem? Does anybody have any tips to help with this?
> 
> Thanks!



I go to the front desk and ask for a piece of tape.  I fold a piece of the paper (from the notepad in the room) in half.  Place that over the lights and then tape it in place at the top of the paper.  That way I can still see the level of charge by either pressing down on the paper or flipping the piece up again.  At the end of the trip (@ 7 days), I pull off the tape and no residue.


----------



## mamabunny

I travel with a little roll of blue "painter's tape" (re-rolled around a section of a straw) just for things like this.  

Blue painter's tape won't leave residue (if removed within a week or so) and shouldn't pull the paint off of the walls, trim or doors of a hotel room, either.  We have used it in the past for all kinds of things - from resealing an open plastic bag, to covering an insanely bright red LED on the front of a TV.  

Additionally, on Amazon, *there are stickers just for this purpose* (because Amazon has *everything* for sale LOL)


----------



## Toffeewoffy

I have a blob of Blu Tack stuck over my monitor 'on' light at work!  The blue is so bright that it blinds me!


----------



## Rista1313

Ziggie said:


> Just returned from DisneyWorld and I wanted to take a moment to share the _incredible experience_ we had with Gold Mobility Scooters. Everything about the transaction was perfect (and how many times can you really say something like that?) But it was... every step of the way.
> 
> We drive to WDW as we live south of the parks and GMS was extremely accommodating in terms of our arrival and departure. They stay in touch with you via text every step of the way which definitely gave us great peace of mind. Nick, our contact person, was very personable, friendly and respectful. His patience and professionalism really helped set an upbeat tone for our entire trip.
> 
> Scooters play an incredibly important part for those of us that require this extra assistance and I am _beyond happy_ that we selected Gold Mobility for our needs. There were just so many positives which included...
> 
> 
> New scooter with soft, comfortable seating
> Impeccably clean and in excellent condition
> Powerful, long-lasting battery with super-fast charging (see pic)
> Rain ponchos
> Cover for the control panel in case of rain
> Extremely easy to drive and maneuver (we had the Pride Victory 10 3-Wheeler)
> Responsive
> Gentle ride
> Secure feeling and extremely stable
> A very bright "groundlight" that proved very helpful on the Boardwalk
> Very good pricing
> Many, many more extras
> View attachment 427220
> View attachment 427221
> 
> We make several trips to Disney every year and I'm comforted by the fact that Gold Mobility is there to help us.* We will never worry about scooter rental again.* You know how Aladdin sings "You ain't never had a friend like me?" Well, that's Nick at Gold Mobility
> 
> *Highly recommend!* Gold Mobility Scooters



Thank you so much for including these pictures...   we rented from them for September, and I'm glad to see these!


----------



## toocherie

I would love to try them, but my flight back leaves at 7:15 a.m. (which means a 4 a.m. Magical Express) and I will need the scooter late the night before.  They don't have meeting times until 8 a.m. (I emailed them).  So no Gold Mobility for me.


----------



## Bjkandma

You may be restricted to using Disney preferred vendors with catching the bus that early.  That way you could leave the scooter at bell services.  Not sure if any outside companies offer service that early.  

Hopefully the next time you visit, you could try Gold Mobility.


----------



## TiggerMomNine

To cover the bright light, we always use a post it note.  It works well.


----------



## toocherie

Bjkandma said:


> You may be restricted to using Disney preferred vendors with catching the bus that early.  That way you could leave the scooter at bell services.  Not sure if any outside companies offer service that early.
> 
> Hopefully the next time you visit, you could try Gold Mobility.


Yes, that was my thought too that it was way too early.  I've always used Buena Vista in the past and have been happy and actually am considering bringing my own anyway.


----------



## SuperJ

I see a lot of posts about the Pride Victory models. Has anyone rented a Go Go Sport? How’s the battery life on those? We’re looking at the light models because the heaviest piece is a little over 30lbs, vs 50 on the Victory models and no one in our party is sure they could deadlift a 50lb piece in and out of the car.


----------



## Simba's Mom

SuperJ said:


> Has anyone rented a Go Go Sport? How’s the battery life on those? We’re looking at the light models because the heaviest piece is a little over 30lbs, vs 50 on the Victory models and no one in our party is sure they could deadlift a 50lb piece in and out of the car.



I rented the Go Go Sport last year, and I specifically requested the same for this year.  The battery life was great!  The only time it decreased from full charge, had one less than all the lights on, was at the end of a long day when I was going uphill.  One thing I especially liked was that when I "free-wheeled" it, I was able to push it myself without difficulty.  As a solo female that was important-made it easier to get in and out of my room.  I didn't ever break it down for transport, but it is one of the travel scooters I'm considering for purchase.  Seems to be a great combination of battery life yet weight of individual parts.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Simba's Mom said:


> I rented the Go Go Sport last year, and I specifically requested the same for this year.  The battery life was great!  The only time it decreased from full charge, had one less than all the lights on, was at the end of a long day when I was going uphill.  One thing I especially liked was that when I "free-wheeled" it, I was able to push it myself without difficulty.  As a solo female that was important-made it easier to get in and out of my room.  I didn't ever break it down for transport, but it is one of the travel scooters I'm considering for purchase.  Seems to be a great combination of battery life yet weight of individual parts.



Funnily enough, I've recently tracked down two Go Go travellers, both second hand, both comfortable enough to sit in all day, both 3-wheelers (which I prefer) and both with batteries small enough to be allowed on the plane but powerful enough to last most of the day.  So ... I am seriously considering buying one - especially as the price seems 'right' for me (ie £350).  Better than paying over £900 for a new one, anyway ...


----------



## John McCully

I rented from Gold Mobility last December and have already booked a Victory 10 (3 wheel) scooter for this coming December.  In my opinion they are absolutely the best company to rent from.  Their customer service is outstanding and their equipment is top notch because they replace all their rentals after a six month period.  All of their scooters are upgraded with many additional features that you can read about on their website and associated Facebook page.


----------



## ThatCOprep

I rented from them last week form my trip and they were great. But Im now here for an extended time due to the work thing I had being canceled. In was supposed to have it picked up today but they let me extend the reservation I have for Sunday and just add 5 days to it for around $53. Great customer service and the victory 10 3 wheel has been great for a first time ECV user.


----------



## toocherie

I live near Disneyland and recently bought a Go Go Sport.  I am able (with some difficulty) to break it apart and lift it in pieces in and out of the trunk by myself.  Last Saturday I went to Disneyland and DCA, to the Disneyland Hotel and back and went all over most of both parks and not even one light had disappeared by the end of the day.   The only time (like a previous poster) it went down one light was going up the hill from Incredicoaster to Lamplight area after a very long and busy day.  I love it!  I am considering bringing it on my next trip to WDW rather than renting.


----------



## Simba's Mom

toocherie said:


> I live near Disneyland and recently bought a Go Go Sport.  I am able (with some difficulty) to break it apart and lift it in pieces in and out of the trunk by myself.  Last Saturday I went to Disneyland and DCA, to the Disneyland Hotel and back and went all over most of both parks and not even one light had disappeared by the end of the day.   The only time (like a previous poster) it went down one light was going up the hill from Incredicoaster to Lamplight area after a very long and busy day.  I love it!  I am considering bringing it on my next trip to WDW rather than renting.


You said that you have some difficulty breaking it apart and transporting it into/out of the trunk.  Is that simply because of weight?  Or is there another issue with it?  I'm in the research phase of buying a transportable mobility scooter.  Unfortunately, no where within about 350 miles has them to see.  They just order them.  So I'm asking a lot of questions to owners.


----------



## Mollygirl21

Anyone here have any luck with a last minute rental? DH wants to see how his knee is before deciding on a scooter (he has a complete tear of his ACL, waiting for surgery). 

We are going in Feb

Thanks!


----------



## toocherie

Simba's Mom said:


> You said that you have some difficulty breaking it apart and transporting it into/out of the trunk.  Is that simply because of weight?  Or is there another issue with it?  I'm in the research phase of buying a transportable mobility scooter.  Unfortunately, no where within about 350 miles has them to see.  They just order them.  So I'm asking a lot of questions to owners.



Yes just because of the weight.  This scooter (as opposed to the old Gogo I had) is very easy to put together and take apart.  But the battery is for longer distance and it's considerably heavier than my old one.   Basically you snap off the basket, lift off the seat, remove the battery and there is one lever you pull which separates the back wheel housing (where the motor is) with the front of the scooter (including where your feet go).  So altogether it breaks down into 5 pieces.  The back wheels part and the battery are the two heaviest;  the front of the scooter (you put the tiller down and lock it) can be a little bit unwieldy by I manage.


----------



## toocherie

Mollygirl21 said:


> Anyone here have any luck with a last minute rental? DH wants to see how his knee is before deciding on a scooter (he has a complete tear of his ACL, waiting for surgery).
> 
> We are going in Feb
> 
> Thanks!


While it is always best to reserve in advance I expect for that time of year you will have no issue finding a scooter from one of the companies--even the preferred providers.  They have tons.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Considering renting an ECV for trip 12/18-25. How far in advance would I need to contact Gold Mobility to avoid them being "sold out" for my time period or would that not be an issue?? Also am very worried about using an ECV with heavy holiday crowds in parks, has anyone had this experience? I would plan to get to parks before rope drop and leave after a few hours before parks become crazy crowded. Do have mvmcp booked for 12/19 but thinking of staying around flag pole area and just doing parade n fireworks to avoid heavy crowds.


----------



## Selket

Lsdolphin said:


> Considering renting an ECV for trip 12/18-25. How far in advance would I need to contact Gold Mobility to avoid them being "sold out" for my time period or would that not be an issue?? Also am very worried about using an ECV with heavy holiday crowds in parks, has anyone had this experience? I would plan to get to parks before rope drop and leave after a few hours before parks become crazy crowded. Do have mvmcp booked for 12/19 but thinking of staying around flag pole area and just doing parade n fireworks to avoid heavy crowds.



I'd call Gold and ask them if you rent it now - what is their cancellation policy currently?  Then you could get that piece in place for your trip.

As for heavy crowds - I often go during spring break right around Easter when the crowds are very thick...similar to the Christmas crowds.   I personally don't find it a problem to get around with the scooter.  I tend to park it more if I can and walk into shops or on short ques if I have a fast pass, etc.   Some people are much more bothered and exhausted by driving a scooter in crowds though so I think that just might be more a personal thing.    I do however have to focus completely on driving the scooter and not anything else - so while others may be wandering around looking at decorations and taking pictures and soaking it in - I'm like staring at legs and feet making sure I don't bump anyone.     I try to find out of the way places to stop and park and relax for awhile on Main Street, etc. so I can enjoy the atmosphere that way.


----------



## Evita_W

Mollygirl21 said:


> Anyone here have any luck with a last minute rental? DH wants to see how his knee is before deciding on a scooter (he has a complete tear of his ACL, waiting for surgery).
> 
> We are going in Feb
> 
> Thanks!


I would call and reserve one, you can cancel with Gold Mobility without penalty and if you call you don't have to pay until they deliver.


----------



## Selket

Mollygirl21 said:


> Anyone here have any luck with a last minute rental? DH wants to see how his knee is before deciding on a scooter (he has a complete tear of his ACL, waiting for surgery).
> 
> We are going in Feb
> 
> Thanks!



I rented last minute once - sort of.   We were staying at the Marriott World Center for several nights before going over to a Disney hotel and I had my rental set up to be there once we moved.   However I had very bad knee issues and needed the scooter earlier - and the vendor (Gold Mobility didn't exist then) was able to get a scooter to me the same day right around the 4th of July.   My guess is most companies have a good amount of availability.    Call Gold and ask them about their cancellation policy if you reserve it now - can't hurt - but February is not peak season so my guess is you should be good.


----------



## ChloeHoward

We just came back from our DW trip yesterday. This was our third experience using Gold Mobility Scooters. The first two trips we rented the Victory 10 scooter in four wheel. This trip we tried the new Maxima 3 wheel rental. All three times we received a spotless brand new scooter. The battery lasted the entire day even the day starting at 7AM and finishing at the halloween party at 11PM. They were on time or early for the pick up and drop off all three times including this one. Our plans changed several times this trip they adjusted to us with no issues. The service was excellent as usual. The price was half of what two the featured vendors quoted me with the accessories and insurance. I wouldn't use any other company for mobility scooter rental for DW. I highly recommend them.


----------



## toocherie

I just changed my return flight so I think it is feasible to try them now (my flight left at 7:10 am and they don't do pick ups that early).  Excited to try them.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Anyone try the website today.  I can’t seem to pull it up.


----------



## Bjkandma

It's 9:10 pm on the East coast, but it is up and running.  If you would prefer to call their number is 407-414-0287


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Bjkandma said:


> It's 9:10 pm on the East coast, but it is up and running.  If you would prefer to call their number is 407-414-0287


Thanks, I got in now.  Must have been my iPad.


----------



## DazzleT

When they dropped off my scooter today, I mentioned that I set it up and paid for it the day they announced galaxy edge because I was worried about them selling out and the guy said they are indeed sold out but he thinks it is more rescheduling after the hurricane.


----------



## Bjkandma

DazzleT said:


> When they dropped off my scooter today, I mentioned that I set it up and paid for it the day they announced galaxy edge because I was worried about them selling out and the guy said they are indeed sold out but he thinks it is more rescheduling after the hurricane.


That hurricane caused a lot of cancellations and rescheduling.  I always book at least 30 days out, when my package is paid in full.


----------



## ChloeHoward

Bjkandma said:


> That hurricane caused a lot of cancellations and rescheduling.  I always book at least 30 days out, when my package is paid in full.
> [/QUOTE


The driver that pick up my scooter mentioned that to. He also said the company ordered a hundred new scooters coming in over the next 7 days to accommodate more last minute reservations. I booked my reservation a month in advance myself all three times. It took one time seeing all of the beat to death tattered scooters people are renting from other companies to be a wake up call. I'll be sure to always plan ahead to make sure I get a GMS scooter.  I booked my holiday trip all-ready.


----------



## Lsdolphin

Just wish their front baskets were a smidge larger.


----------



## Bjkandma

Lsdolphin said:


> Just wish their front baskets were a smidge larger.


I'll tell you what I did. I shop a lot off tv and found a California innovation s tote bag, insulated.  You could change the straps and wear as a back pack.  We hooked it over the arm of the chair (the arm rest being the "back".) We put our belongings in there and used the basket just for our refillable mugs, sunglasses. 

Was super convenient and easily accessible.  Only thing, we did have to remove when boarding Disney busez, as it was in the way of the aisle.


----------



## Simba's Mom

Lsdolphin said:


> Just wish their front baskets were a smidge larger.


That’s why I always get the rear basket too.  It’s been such a help, and only caused any problem once-when I was in a small elevator at the Poly.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

Wouldn't the rear wire 'box' make it too long to fit on the Disney buses, though?

I always bring a backpack and all our ponchos, snacks etc go in there.  I just put current drinks and my folding cane in the front basket, along with my park bag.


----------



## MemphisVanessa

ChloeHoward said:


> We just came back from our DW trip yesterday. This was our third experience using Gold Mobility Scooters. The first two trips we rented the Victory 10 scooter in four wheel. This trip we tried the new Maxima 3 wheel rental.


What did you think of the Maxima 3 wheel? I'm trying to decide between the Victory 10 3 wheel and the Maxima 3 wheel. I'm looking for the best maneuverability and comfort.


----------



## ChloeHoward

MemphisVanessa said:


> What did you think of the Maxima 3 wheel? I'm trying to decide between the Victory 10 3 wheel and the Maxima 3 wheel. I'm looking for the best maneuverability and comfort.


I'm about 390-400 lbs and for me the Maxima 3 wheel seemed more stable and was a smoother ride. If I were 300 lbs or less I would have considered the Victory 10 3 wheel again.  I've used both and the turning radius was great on both. All three trips the scooters I rented from Gold Mobility where all just like brand new so i think it comes down to weight.


----------



## Bjkandma

Deciding between Maxima,3 wheel and Victory 3, should be based on user's weight.  The victory 3, I rented and weigh 150 lbs.  If you pick the right one for your weight\size, you will definitely enjoy the comfort factor!!


----------



## MemphisVanessa

Thank you @ChloeHoward and @Bjkandma , I just spoke with Gold Mobility and reserved the Maxima. I'm 340 so that seems like the right option. 

The Gold customer service representative was super nice and a joy to work with! I let him know that they are getting glowing reviews on Disboards.


----------



## DazzleT

Toffeewoffy said:


> Wouldn't the rear wire 'box' make it too long to fit on the Disney buses, though?
> 
> I always bring a backpack and all our ponchos, snacks etc go in there.  I just put current drinks and my folding cane in the front basket, along with my park bag.



The wire box is an issue half the time- the front slot for ecv on the bus is too short for the wire, the back spot is fine.


----------



## Bjkandma

DazzleT said:


> The wire box is an issue half the time- the front slot for ecv on the bus is too short for the wire, the back spot is fine.


Also, if you chose the canopy\sun shade, you cannot use a rear basket.  Both items attach to the same bracket.


----------



## tamlav

I might rent form Golden mobility. 

Is their insurance you can add to the rental? I'm worried if it gets stolen or damaged I'd be liable?


----------



## Bjkandma

Insurance is included as well as a free accessory.


----------



## bearybubba

Not sure if this has been posted somewhere on this particular thread but I guess Disney requested that Gold Mobility not send out those 40-page booklets on how the scooters work. This is per the email I received from Gold Mobility when I inquired when I would be receiving mine.


----------



## mamabunny

bearybubba said:


> Not sure if this has been posted somewhere on this particular thread but I guess Disney requested that Gold Mobility not send out those 40-page booklets on how the scooters work. This is per the email I received from Gold Mobility when I inquired when I would be receiving mine.



Why on earth not?  What else was in the booklet besides operating instructions for the scooter?  Enquiring Minds Want To Know!


----------



## Lewisc

I haven't taken the time to read the entire thread.  My bad if this was already mentioned.

Gold Mobility, and other vendors, can deliver/pickup using the valet at Portofino Bay Hotel at Universal.  Gold Mobility, and other vendors, can pickup and deliver to bell services at the Swan and Dolphin.

Loosen one nut and the rear basket comes off.  It has a handle.  Not an issue if the ECV driver has a companion.  The basked sometimes has to be removed to ride a bus or boat.  Seems to be more of an issue if there are more then 1 ECV loaded.


----------



## bearybubba

mamabunny said:


> Why on earth not?  What else was in the booklet besides operating instructions for the scooter?  Enquiring Minds Want To Know!



I know!!! Wish I had gotten it to see what was a no-no per Disney!


----------



## chainkid

I have rented from Gold mobility and loved them. I'm using them again in November.


----------



## ChloeHoward

mamabunny said:


> Why on earth not?  What else was in the booklet besides operating instructions for the scooter?  Enquiring Minds Want To Know!


I received one on my first trip before they stoped handing them out. Last trip they didn't have them. The delivery guy said they had pictures taken from inside the theme parks showing customers how to access the attractions and had maps created. I guess parks asked them not to use any images taken in the parks for commercial use.


----------



## ChloeHoward

chainkid said:


> I have rented from Gold mobility and loved them. I'm using them again in November.





chainkid said:


> I have rented from Gold mobility and loved them. I'm using them again in November.


We'll be back in December and will be using them again also! They are great!


----------



## tamlav

Do they fit in a standard room at POP?

I'm so worried it wont fit. We are using both beds and got the victory 4,  which looks large. 

Does the dresser or the tall stand move if necessary to fit the scooter in?


----------



## Bjkandma

We stayed in a standard room at POP in August.  We had the victory 3 with the canopy.  We fit using both beds.  We just raised the bed before leaving in the morning and dropped it at night after the scooter was in place.  It can be placed by the window, but my daughter used that as "her" space.  We placed it between the coffee stand and dresser at an angle.


----------



## Hopefully

tamlav said:


> Do they fit in a standard room at POP?
> 
> I'm so worried it wont fit. We are using both beds and got the victory 4,  which looks large.
> 
> Does the dresser or the tall stand move if necessary to fit the scooter in?



There are pictures for you in your primary post. Nothing needs to be moved


----------



## Evita_W

tamlav said:


> I might rent form Golden mobility.
> 
> Is their insurance you can add to the rental? I'm worried if it gets stolen or damaged I'd be liable?


They have damage insurance included and in the near future some models will have theft insurance included as well.


----------



## Selket

Can someone give me the short version of the possible policy change on scooter drop off at the resorts - I just want to know if Gold Mobility will be dropping off directly to the renter as they always have or does the change affect them?  

Also - anyone have them deliver to the Swan/Dolphin and any issues with that?


----------



## SueM in MN

Selket said:


> Can someone give me the short version of the possible policy change on scooter drop off at the resorts - I just want to know if Gold Mobility will be dropping off directly to the renter as they always have or does the change affect them?
> 
> Also - anyone have them deliver to the Swan/Dolphin and any issues with that?


From everything I have seen on various sites, any drop off/pick up changes will only affect those companies that had been able to leave equipment with Bell Services.

Swan/Dolphin are on Disney property, but are not owned or managed by Disney. So, they are free to set their own policies.


----------



## Evita_W

Selket said:


> Can someone give me the short version of the possible policy change on scooter drop off at the resorts - I just want to know if Gold Mobility will be dropping off directly to the renter as they always have or does the change affect them?
> 
> Also - anyone have them deliver to the Swan/Dolphin and any issues with that?


as Gold Mobility has stated on their Facebook page, this makes no change to their policy since they always have met you in person.

Although I do imagine this will increase demand for Gold Mobility as so many other companies have set delivery windows (sometimes as long as a four hour window) instead of meeting you on your schedule like Gold Mobility does.


----------



## CJN

Selket said:


> Also - anyone have them deliver to the Swan/Dolphin and any issues with that?



They delivered to the Swan for me last Thanksgiving Day. But, ironically, I never met them face-to-face even though that’s kind of their signature thing. We were not arriving until after 5pm and they wanted to make sure all their employees were off by at least 4pm for the holiday. I thought that was great of them to be looking out for employees. After a conversation where I assured them I was experienced with ECVs and perfectly comfortable having it left with bell services, that’s what was decided. I was impressed with their communication and desire to work with me.


----------



## ChloeHoward

Evita_W said:


> as Gold Mobility has stated on their Facebook page, this makes no change to their policy since they always have met you in person.
> 
> Although I do imagine this will increase demand for Gold Mobility as so many other companies have set delivery windows (sometimes as long as a four hour window) instead of meeting you on your schedule like Gold Mobility does.


I called to verify this just now for our December trip and talked to Bob. He said they are going to continue to deliver to all the Disney resort hotels in person at their customers exact scheduled time. Just like they have for the last couple years. They have no plans to change to delivery windows as they feel its not acceptable to make people wait for their mobility scooters.


----------



## NMPensFan

I’m getting ready to rent with Gold mobility for our upcoming trip. Is there any link, promo code, or other discount available?


----------



## Bjkandma

If you lol on their website, their scooters are already reduced.  They start at $149  per week.  I ordered the one with the captains chair, with one free accessory (I got the canopy) it was $193 plus change (including tax).  The model I had, also had a phone holder and a fan a ttached.  (I called it my "Cadilac!!)


----------



## robinb

Hi everyone!  I need to rent a scooter for my upcoming trip and I've settled on Gold Mobility because of the great reviews.   I mostly want to rent so I don't hold my friends back.  I was in a lot of pain back in August and couldn't move fast even with a cane (I have osteoarthritis in my right knee).  I am going with 6 friends and my husband and don't want to have to slow down or sit down and have them wait for me.

I am stuck on which scooter to rent.  One one hand, I like the size of the Go-Go Sport.  I weigh under 200lbs, so I think the weight limit will be fine.  We always go back to our room in the afternoon so I would also always plug in while there.  I am worried about the comfort of the seat (not a captain's chair) and the "extras" that I might miss by not renting the Victory 10.  What I like about the Victory 10 is the captain's chair, the fan and the sun canopy.  I'm trying to figure out if those are worth the difference in price and driving a bigger scooter.  The fan sounds nice, but I have lived without a fan at WDW until now so I'm not sure it's a deal-breaker.  I also think that the sun canopy might be nice, but I am worried about feeling isolated from my friends with the canopy over my head all the time.  I'm going next week and it's supposed to rain every day.  Does the sun canopy also help with the rain?

ETA: I will be taking Disney transportation, so I son't need to break down the scooter.

Thoughts?


----------



## Bjkandma

In under 200 lbs and I rented the Victory 10.  I was so comfortable and did use the fan a lot.  (We went in August and some days the "feels like" temperatures were above 100.  The sun canopy did protect me from the rain.  I never felt that I was isolated from anyone.  My family walked in the side of me.  We were able to carry on normal conversations.

The Victory 10 scooter turned 180 degres, so I didn't (cant ) sit at a table for dinner.  With the seat at the table (and turned) you can adjust the actual seat forward.  So comfortable.  Honestly, I called it my "Cadillac".  (I've rented scooters for the past eight years and this was very comfortable).

I personally never thought about renting the cheaper scooter.  The captain's chair declined a little and my back never hurt from always being in an "uncomfortable" position. The difference in price I believe breaks down to less than $5 a day - less than a beverage in Disney!!!


----------



## pezaddict231

I’ve rented the Victory and the Go Go in the past.  When I rented the Victory it was in Nov so it wasn’t too hot.  I didn’t use the fan much but it’s a cool feature to have and I got the canopy but hated it.  I didn’t like not being able to see all around me and I did feel isolated.  It also was kind of wide and I kept bumping it trying to reverse out of the room.  It’s easy enough to take off though.  Nick said some people love it and others hate it.  I got the Go Go for a May trip.  Might have been nice to have the fan and the shade bc it was much hotter.  I got the rear basket and that was great for carrying stuff.  The go go is smaller and easier to park.  The seat is lower so it’s easier to see behind you.  It wasn’t uncomfortable at all.  The battery never ran out on me and we were in the parks all day.  One time I even forgot to charge it overnight.  I do usually park it and walk some in the park so it might be different for someone in it the whole time.  And I only take it on lines with very long queues.  The Victory is more comfortable, the extras are nice, it’s a smoother ride overall and feels more sturdy.  I don’t love the captains chair but I can easily hang a tote bag on the back for extra storage and the seat folds forward so it keeps the part where you sit from getting too hot or wet.  I don’t think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## Toffeewoffy

I've had my little Go-Go Traveller Elite for 2 weeks now, and actually used it round town and in the supermarket last Saturday.  The batteries aren't new and we have no idea how 'worn down' they are, but while bumpy sidewalks and slight slopes made the charge lights drop one or two, the smooth surface in the supermarket was fine.  Comfort-wise the seat was okay for me, too, but obviously not a captain's seat.

That said, I do feel that steeper slopes and long inclines (such as they have at Disney) will be no good for a tiny scooter - unless you are nice and slim, of course.  So, on that basis I am going to go ahead of book my usual scooter (which is the Victory 10) as, while it is overkill in the weight limit, at least I know that I can sit in it all day and during shows and things, stay in it on the buses, and carry things in the backpack and in the front basket without worrying about putting strain on the batteries.

Also, as it is now October and we are 135 days away from our flight over, I think it's probably time to get on and book!


----------



## kaytieeldr

pezaddict231 said:


> and I got the canopy but hated it. I didn’t like not being able to see all around me and I did feel isolated. It also was kind of wide and I kept bumping it trying to reverse out of the room. It’s easy enough to take off though. Nick said some people love it and others hate it.


Yeah, I can tell without ever using one that I would hate it, and would request it not even be included (I break things way too easily ).


----------



## robinb

Welp, since I waited for the last minute I didn't have a choice so I got the Victory.  I asked for a canopy so we'll see how that goes my first few days with just my DH and me.  Once we meet up with friends, I'll reassess how I feel about it.

One more question, do you tip the delivery/pick-up person?


----------



## Bjkandma

Tipping for any service is always appropriate.  The amount of tip is at your descretion.  I did tip, but both times I was running late.  Steve was waiting for me over 15 minutes till I arrived.  Then he patiently waited for me to use the chairlift off Magical Express and still took the time to show me the ins and outs of adjusting the scooter.

Returning the scooter, they were waiting again for me, offered assistance in helping me get out of scooter (bad knees).  At neither time were they either hurried or was I made to feel "bad", although I was apologtic.

When they drop off scooter, ask them to show you how to remove the canopy.  It is simple and they will take the time.  Then if you find your not happy with it, you can remove it.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Robinb-
I have not rented from this company before but I have rented the victory model, and I have used a go go.  Unless you are pretty small and light I think the Victory is more comfortable.   I consider the Go-Go like a mini, the Victory as a regular, and the Disney park as the large.  The Victory turns much better then those rented in the parks.  The Go-Go turns in an  even a smaller area and will be even easier to maneuver on the bus.   

The 3 wheel  Victory  turns better than the 4 wheel one and that sounds like it would be a better choice for you if you decide on a Victory.  The 4 wheel model is a little more stable. One thing I like about the 4 wheel Victory is that if you have long legs that you like to stretch out when stopped, I find the 4 wheel fender design allows you to do this more comfortably.  I would definitely pick the 4 wheel one for anyone over 200 lbs or who is tall. 

As far as the canopy, I have not used theirs, but the one I rented elsewhere, and  my own shade on my scooter are both much the same.  I would say that it is a love / hate relationship.  I think the canopy helps some with the sun, however the trade off is not great.   I find it much more difficult to maneuver on the buses using the shade. You can not look up and see the face of the person next to you and this makes conversations more difficult and make you feel isolated.  Also,  be very careful if you drive  into a shop.  The canopy height is just at the point that if you turn a corner too close to a shelf, you and the scooter will go by fine, but the canopy can catch ( and clear!) the edge of the shelf along with the item on it! ( I came very close but my hubby caught me in time.)  It also makes pushing or driving it out of the room a little more difficult if you do it alone.  Keep in mind also that the sun is not always directly overhead and a lot is stil  reflected back to you even with using the shade, so don’t expect complete shade. FYI- I use my shade canopy on my scooter in cooler months to help keep me a little more dry in a sudden rain. 

One thing is that if you think you want to try the shade, they tell me it is easy to take off and just leave in your room the next day if you did not like it.  I love the idea of a charger and a cup holder, and I think the fan would be helpful in warmer weather.   Hope his helps.


----------



## Selket

I just called Gold about renting a scooter and they said they can actually drop it off at the Dolphin (and I guess the Swan too) with the Bell services.   I didn't know that so FYI.   He said I had to go online to make the reservation since they don't see me to fill out the paperwork and so on.

As for the shade canopy - I thought I saw people who have the Gold one and it was more like an unopened umbrella when it is closed - and like an umbrella open - for lack of a better description or photo.  It wasn't the boxy kind that encloses people - and it seemed way less intrusive.   I don't know how much it sticks off the back though.


----------



## Bjkandma

Gold Mobility's sun canopy is not boxy but rather, think of it as a "roof" with a slight angle (pitch) on top to prevent rain from sitting on it.  It doesn't stick out more than about two inches.  If you get it as your free accessory, it is easy to remove.


----------



## Jake

Dolphin is not a Disney hotel.  So there scooter policy is different then WDW policy


----------



## ChloeHoward

Bjkandma said:


> Gold Mobility's sun canopy is not boxy but rather, think of it as a "roof" with a slight angle (pitch) on top to prevent rain from sitting on it.  It doesn't stick out more than about two inches.  If you get it as your free accessory, it is easy to remove.


We like the Gold Mobility's canopy also. We can see all the way around, and its easier to back up with it than the boxed-in type ones we've used in the past.


----------



## Friendly Frog

Oh, I was just going by the grapic on their page, which looked like a big square canopy.  I wish there was an actual photo of one. Interesting.


----------



## SueM in MN

Friendly Frog said:


> Oh, I was just going by the grapic on their page, which looked like a big square canopy.  I wish there was an actual photo of one. Interesting.


this photo is from their Facebook page. Their a Facebook page has several photos if you look thru all their photo. Some have a little differently shaped frame, but in genera, it’s one post with a frame above. 
you could suggest that a picture would be helpful on their website.


----------



## ChloeHoward

I emailed them to let them know that people are asking about a canopy picture. They responded and said they would be adding a picture soon.


----------



## RaySharpton

I saw this Gold Mobility photo with Google.






Their mobility scooter canopy looks very similar to a TopMobility Scooter Store below.

https://www.topmobility.com/scooter-weather-protection-canopy.htm



> *Scooter Weather Protection Canopy*
> Model: J-620 |
> Challenger Accessories
> 
> 
> List Price:$349.00
> Save:69%
> Our Price:$107.00
> Finance for as low as
> *$4.94 / month*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET YOUR RATE
> Open Box. Blue color only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *AVAILABILITY : OUT OF STOCK*







































> _*Not Just For The Sun*_
> 
> Challenger Mobility's *Scooter Folding Sunshade Canopy* allows you to stay shaded on those hot, sunny days. But that’s not all it does! The canopy’s water-resistant fabric protects you from the rain and does not leak when wet. The Sunshade Canopy is height-adjustable, simple to install, and easy to disassemble. Now you don’t have to worry about harsh sunburn or shading your eyes while riding outdoors!





> _*Stay Cool*_
> 
> The open modular design of Challenger’s Sunshade Canopy offers better visibility and increases ventilation to keep the rider cool in the summer. It also reduces the risk of heat exhaustion. Its bright canopy connects to the frame with Velcro fasteners, and the frame is secured using the universal accessory holder on the back of your scooter.
> 
> Whether you’re going to a ballgame or the farmers market, this stylish canopy will keep you shaded during all your outdoor adventures.
> 
> _*It's Bluetiful*_
> 
> Now available in a beautiful BLUE!
> 
> 
> 
> *Features:*
> 
> 
> It connects easily to the scooter seat back bracket: 1"x1" opening
> High-quality construction that secures in place
> Compatible with the most scooter brands like Pride Mobility, Golden Technologies, Merits & Drive Medical.
> Water-resistant Canopy
> User-friendly collapsible design
> Lightweight metal frame
> Velcro straps attach the canopy to hardware
> Adjustable in height and easily removable
> Connecting hardware is included
> Available in 2 vibrant colors - red and blue








I have bought other products from TopMobility and from Challenger Products when I used my mobility scooter and now that I use my Fold and Go Heavy-Duty Wheelchair.

I would imagine that Gold Mobility bought directly from the maker of Challenger Products in very large quantities. 

I think that everything Gold Mobility offers is top-notch even though I don't have to rent from them. 

But if I did...I would.


----------



## justinwatson

I've been coming up to Disney World and renting the park ECV for $350 a week. Last trip I starting asking people if they where happy with the company they used. The people renting the Gold Mobility ECV's were hands down the most pleased.  What a difference using Gold Mobility. It was less than half the price and the ECV, was night and day better, and much easier to drive....faster too! I'll never rent an in park ECV ever again. I'll be back in December and made my reservation.


----------



## RaySharpton

I read on Facebook that Gold Mobility has added another scooter.



> *Gold Mobility Scooters LLC*
> 4 hrs ·
> NEW PORTABLE MOBILITY RENTAL SCOOTER OPTION NOW AVAILABLE FOR RESERVATION FROM GOLD MOBILITY SCOOTERS! ORLANDO FLORIDA & THEME PARK VISITORS.
> A MUST READ!
> Gold Mobility Scooters added this portable version Pride GOGO Sport 3 wheel mobility scooter to directly compete with other scooter rental companies offering the same exact model, and for customers that are not interested in the Highly upgraded GOGO sports models, we also offer. The Pride GOGO SPORT 3 wheel is the most rented portable scooter for theme park rental. This unit is an exact comparison to almost other rental company's renting portable model scooters. The Pride GOGO Sport offers the highest capacity of a portable mobility scooter with a 325 LB weight capacity, and a top speed of 4.5 MPH. We do supply this standard version with the extended range battery pack. The typical battery range will depend on the weight of the rider and driving habits. Most customers enjoy a range of 5-9 hours on a single charge (or 8-13 miles) with the extended range battery we provide. Every rental also comes with the upgraded 3.5 AMP battery charger to recharge the batteries in a fraction of the standard charge time. The Pride GOGO Sport 3 wheel will disassemble into 5 separate pieces and easy transport in a car trunk, minivan, passenger van, or SUV. Most UBER and LYFT can also accommodate this size scooter. The one-hand feather-touch disassembly allows for quick and easy. The Pride GOGO 3 wheel mobility scooter is approved for use in all of the theme park transportation systems, elevators, buses, ferry boats, and on the monorail system. With this portable version scooter, we will also include an additional accessory for free like an additional rear basket, cane holder, walker holder. Easily fits in resort and hotel rooms to secure and charge overnight storage. If you want to leave the Pride GOGO Sport in your car overnight you can simply bring the battery itself in overnight for charging.
> - Brand new 2019-2020 rental inventory
> - 325 LBS of maximum weight capacity
> - Top Speed up to 4.5 MPH
> - Delta tiller with wrap around handles
> - Bright LED headlight
> - Deluxe low back foldable seat
> - 3.5 AMP battery quick charger
> - Fits on all theme park transportation systems
> - Extended range battery pack
> - Disassembles into 5 pieces for easy transport
> - Weight of the heaviest piece dissembled is 36 LBS
> - Approved for use in all Theme parks
> - Free additional accessory included (rear basket, cane holder, walker holder)
> - Damage waiver insurance policy included
> - Free exact time delivery and pickup to all theme park owned resorts
> - Free bell desk delivery and pickup to all non-theme park owned hotels, resorts, and timeshares.
> - Store pickup is also available
> Flat Rate Prices
> 1-3 Days $ 79.99
> 4 Days $ 99.99
> 5 Days $ 109.99
> 6 Days $ 119.99
> 7 Days $ 129.99
> 10.00 for each additional day after 7 days
> PRE-BOOKING AVAILABLE TODAY - NEW MODELS AVAILABLE STARTING DECEMBER 1 2019.



















> *Pride Go-Go Sport 3-Wheel Mobility Scooter - THEME PARK APPROVED*
> Regular price$199.99 $149.99
> ALL-INCLUSIVE FLAT-RATE PRICE UP TO 7 FULL DAYS INCLUDING DELIVERY & PICKUP, AND FREE DAMAGE WAIVER! Sale





> *OVERVIEW OF THE GO-GO SPORT 3-WHEEL PORTABLE MOBILITY SCOOTER RENTAL*
> *ALL THEME PARK APPROVED SCOOTER RENTAL *
> If you are seeking to rent a sturdy scooter that's light enough for easy transport, but heavy-duty enough to hold a *maximum of 325 lbs.* look no further. The Go-Go Sport is at the very top of the Pride's travel lineup of mobility scooters. It combines take-apart convenience with the longer frame and roomier feel that so many riders are looking for. Gold Mobility includes powerful 18 AH batteries for up to a 12 miles range and a *maximum 325 lbs. weight capacity*. Top speed of the Sport is 4.70 mph. Easy Feather-Touch disassembly lets you transport your scooter in 5 easy pieces - the heaviest piece of which is weighs only 35.8 lbs. and the components will fit in the back of most cars. The longest of Pride’s travel scooter line-up, the Go-Go Sport is sturdy and stable enough for outdoor riding. The overall length of the Go-Go Sport 4-wheel is 43”, and the turning radius is 43”.The flat-free tires are 3” wide for increased traction and safety. *CERTIFIED APPROVED FOR USE IN ALL CENTRAL FLORIDA THEME PARKS *
> *Why We Like*
> *( QUICK AND EASY BREAKDOWN FOR TRUNK TRANSPORT )*


----------



## Groot

And it would seem that starting in the middle of next year, Gold is gonna start offering _*AIRPORT PICKUP/DROPOFF*_ that _*INCLUDES A GROCERY STORE STOP!*_

I don’t know what transportation company they’re gonna use or what grocery store they’ll stop at, but I do know that they will be using a company whose vehicles can accommodate 2 mobility devices (If you and someone else in your party is renting more than 1 scooter, if you’re renting a scooter and somebody you’re traveling with is bringing their own personal mobility device, etc.).

EDIT: They just informed me that they’re gonna be located near the baggage claim area. Thanks for the late Facebook response, Gold.


----------



## justinwatson

Groot said:


> And it would seem that starting in the middle of next year, Gold is gonna start offering _*AIRPORT PICKUP/DROPOFF*_ that _*INCLUDES A GROCERY STORE STOP!*_
> 
> I don’t know what transportation company they’re gonna use or what grocery store they’ll stop at, but I do know that they will be using a company whose vehicles can accommodate 2 mobility devices (If you and someone else in your party is renting more than 1 scooter, if you’re renting a scooter and somebody you’re traveling with is bringing their own personal mobility device, etc.).
> 
> EDIT: They just informed me that they’re gonna be located near the baggage claim area. Thanks for the late Facebook response, Gold.


I drive up, but I can see where that would be great for people flying in.


----------



## MemphisVanessa

Has anyone used the Maxima scooter from Gold? What did you think of it?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

MemphisVanessa said:


> Has anyone used the Maxima scooter from Gold? What did you think of it?


I have used the maxima, but not from gold. It is my favorite I have rented. Very comfortable, handles well, and i never worried abotu running out of battery.


----------



## MemphisVanessa

eeyoreandtink said:


> I have used the maxima, but not from gold. It is my favorite I have rented. Very comfortable, handles well, and i never worried abotu running out of battery.


Thank you! That is exactly what I was wondering.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

Just back from another magical adventure at DW. Once again Gold Mobility was at the top of their game. We both received brand new scooters once again. One Maxima and one Victory 10. Steven our delivery person was standing just outside the magical express waiting for us as we arrived. Another totally seamless trip from delivery to pickup. The communication was excellent. We really pushed the batteries to the limit this time. It was 12 hours when we returned to the hotel two separate night we still had plenty of power left. The attention to detail on the rental scooters with all the extra free options and the level of service we receive is way beyond normal expectations. We wouldn't use any other company!


----------



## KPeterso

Groot said:


> And it would seem that starting in the middle of next year, Gold is gonna start offering _*AIRPORT PICKUP/DROPOFF*_ that _*INCLUDES A GROCERY STORE STOP!*_
> 
> I don’t know what transportation company they’re gonna use or what grocery store they’ll stop at, but I do know that they will be using a company whose vehicles can accommodate 2 mobility devices (If you and someone else in your party is renting more than 1 scooter, if you’re renting a scooter and somebody you’re traveling with is bringing their own personal mobility device, etc.).
> 
> EDIT: They just informed me that they’re gonna be located near the baggage claim area. Thanks for the late Facebook response, Gold.



I was quite intrigued when I saw that. We typically arrive late and get the ECV the next morning. But definitely interested in this. We usually do Magical Express and then use Instacart, but if I could get the scooter in the airport and then do a grocery delivery with it ---- very intriguing idea!


----------



## Selket

Just another thumbs up review for GMS.  We were there last week at the Dolphin resort and rented from Gold and all went well - they can drop off at the Dolphin with the bell service.  My scooter seemed brand new and the charge lasted all day - over 12 hours some days.  I had someone renting from another company stop and take a pic of the headrest that had the phone number on it.  They were very impressed with the features including a nicer seat and newer scooter - plus I paid less than they did by about $30.   I'm seeing more and more GMS scooters in the parks!


----------



## justinwatson

Selket said:


> Just another thumbs up review for GMS.  We were there last week at the Dolphin resort and rented from Gold and all went well - they can drop off at the Dolphin with the bell service.  My scooter seemed brand new and the charge lasted all day - over 12 hours some days.  I had someone renting from another company stop and take a pic of the headrest that had the phone number on it.  They were very impressed with the features including a nicer seat and newer scooter - plus I paid less than they did by about $30.   I'm seeing more and more GMS scooters in the parks!


I was also stopped constantly during my trip with people taking pictures of the headrest, and asking about my rental. The Gold mobility scooters are so much nicer than all the other rentals.


----------



## Madeleine Arnold

Selket said:


> Just another thumbs up review for GMS.  We were there last week at the Dolphin resort and rented from Gold and all went well - they can drop off at the Dolphin with the bell service.  My scooter seemed brand new and the charge lasted all day - over 12 hours some days.  I had someone renting from another company stop and take a pic of the headrest that had the phone number on it.  They were very impressed with the features including a nicer seat and newer scooter - plus I paid less than they did by about $30.   I'm seeing more and more GMS scooters in the parks!


Our last day at Magic kingdom my husband counted 23 other people on GMS rental scooters. Everyone of them looked brand new. The few people that paused to talked to us were all singing their praises.


----------



## justinwatson

I was debating about adding the rear basket to carry my jacket for my December rental with Gold mobility scooters since it's free. Does any one have any experience using the rear basket? Would it better to get the cane holder and put my coat in the front basket? I have a folding cane that I could fit in the cane holder.


----------



## Bjkandma

The rear basket made it difficult on the buses.  We had to remove it, in order to fit the scooter in its designated space.


----------



## RaySharpton

justinwatson said:


> I was debating about adding the rear basket to carry my jacket for my December rental with Gold mobility scooters since it's free. Does any one have any experience using the rear basket? Would it better to get the cane holder and put my coat in the front basket? I have a folding cane that I could fit in the cane holder.




Hi, justinwatson.  I tried a rear wired basket on my old mobility scooter and it kept getting in the way when parking on the WDW bus or in a resort elevator because it extended the length of my mobility scooter and making it tighter squeeze in tight places.

I started folding my winter jacket and putting it under my mobility scooter seat and wrapped a bungee cord around the jacket and the metal round seat post to keep it from falling off.



Bjkandma said:


> The rear basket made it difficult on the buses.  We had to remove it, in order to fit the scooter in its designated space.



Same with me and I just left it off and put my jacket or smaller backpack under my mobility scooter seat as stated above.  I also used a bungee cord on the rear of the seat's armrest metal bars to hold things.


----------



## justinwatson

RaySharpton said:


> Hi, justinwatson.  I tried a rear wired basket on my old mobility scooter and it kept getting in the way when parking on the WDW bus or in a resort elevator because it extended the length of my mobility scooter and making it tighter squeeze in tight places.
> 
> I started folding my winter jacket and putting it under my mobility scooter seat and wrapped a bungee cord around the jacket and the metal round seat post to keep it from falling off.
> 
> 
> 
> Same with me and I just left it off and put my jacket or smaller backpack under my mobility scooter seat as stated above.  I also used a bungee cord on the rear of the seat's armrest metal bars to hold things.
> 
> View attachment 452637View attachment 452638


I think my jacket, and folding cane should fit in the front basket. I'll just make sure to bring my lighter jacket.


----------



## disneegrl4eva

Can you only rent them by the week?


----------



## Bjkandma

They start renting by the week, after 7 days, you can add on as many days as you need.  Even with renting for 7 days, they still wind up being "cheaper" than other vendors and definitely cheaper than the park.  The park rents a scooter for $50 per day, plus a $20 deposit and the scooter cannot leave the park (entrance\exit gates).  It cannot be used to parking lot or buses.


----------



## Starwind

disneegrl4eva said:


> Can you only rent them by the week?



For their high-back ones, yes sort of: base fee is flat rate for 1-7 days [regardless of whether it is 1 or 3 or 7...], then for additional days it is IIRC $10 per day extra, and those days can be however many, don't have to be in weekly increments.

However, in recent weeks they have added a shorter rental option for two of their less fancy models.

SW


----------



## Simba's Mom

justinwatson said:


> I was debating about adding the rear basket to carry my jacket for my December rental with Gold mobility scooters since it's free. Does any one have any experience using the rear basket? Would it better to get the cane holder and put my coat in the front basket? I have a folding cane that I could fit in the cane holder.



To me, the rear basket was super.  I never had to remove it for any reason.  The only thing with having the rear basket was make sure you don't forget at "bag check" to pull up and let security look in your rear basket.  The first time, I didn't, just let security go thru my purse and I took off.  It was so embarrassing when they had to practically chase me down!  But I loved the rear basket.


----------



## justreading

justinwatson said:


> I was debating about adding the rear basket to carry my jacket for my December rental with Gold mobility scooters since it's free. Does any one have any experience using the rear basket? Would it better to get the cane holder and put my coat in the front basket? I have a folding cane that I could fit in the cane holder.


We used the rear basket and didn't have any trouble on the busses.  And what a pleasure it was to hold everything for a family of 6.  The front basket easily fit 6 water bottle with lots of extra room.  The  folding cane was stored in the pouch on the back of the seat.  Will most definitely rent from Gold Mobility again!


----------



## RaySharpton

> *Gold Mobility Scooters LLC*
> 2 hrs ·
> Book your Holiday Season mobility scooter rental today with Gold Mobility Scooters! GMS is the most affordable mobility scooter rental company for the Orlando Florida and the Theme Park areas of Central Florida. The Pride Victory 10 3 Wheel and 4 wheels mobility scooter shown in the picture rent for a $179.99 flat rate for up to seven days. That price works out to be only $25.71 per day. If our guest happens to need the mobility scooter rental for more days they will actually save even more. Every additional day after 7 days is only $10 per day. That makes Gold Mobility Scooters the best mobility scooter rental value in Central Florida for the 7 days or more renter.
> In addition to the low price, we offer lots of Free extras. We include an adjustable cup/can/bottle holder. A top of line ram-x advanced phone holder that keeps your phone ready, visible, and secure. The built-in USB port to keep your phone or tablet charged. Our exclusive installed variable-speed cooling fan to help keep you cool on those hot Florida days. We install an LED undercarriage lighting system to keep you safe. The upgraded much more comfortable captain's chair automatically comes on every highly upgraded Victory 10 Scooter we rent. We also upgrade the batteries to the largest extended range batteries available. All 5 Star rated mobility scooter rental service. 100% satisfaction guaranteed.
> Book your Gold Mobility Scooter rental is 24 hours a day on our website at your convenience.  It's Simple and Easy to set up, never any cancellation fees, never any change fees, reservations are accepted up to 1 year in advance. If you prefer to pay at the time of arrival call one of our helpful staff at 407-414-0287 8 AM-8 PM 7 days a week to place your reservation.
> Gold Mobility Scooters never charges a cancellation fee or charge fee. Theft and Damage Insurance is included.


----------



## Lizgistix

After reading this thread a bit, we're going to give Gold Mobility a try on our next vacation. We were kind of disappointed with Buena Vista Scooters, so I'm hoping we have a better experience with GMS. Also, they were a bit cheaper, so that's a plus. Anyone know off hand what their delivery schedule is like for drop-off? Buena Vista was 8:30/1:30/6:30 for where we're staying.


----------



## RaySharpton

Lizgistix said:


> After reading this thread a bit, we're going to give Gold Mobility a try on our next vacation. We were kind of disappointed with Buena Vista Scooters, so I'm hoping we have a better experience with GMS. Also, they were a bit cheaper, so that's a plus. Anyone know offhand what their delivery schedule is like for drop-off? Buena Vista was 8:30/1:30/6:30 for where we're staying.





TallyTutter said:


> I was texted the night before to verify our meeting time. They met us at the hotel (on time) & they processed our credit card. Not only did the young man arrive on time...he demonstrated to my husband how to dissemble the scooter, put it in the car & then reassemble. It was a blue scooter, most of those that I saw in the parks were red.
> 
> We signed the rental paperwork & off we went.
> 
> We texted the night before our departure to rearrange our pick up time (earlier than originally arranged) & they were again there on time to pick up the scooter.


----------



## Bjkandma

Lizgistix said:


> After reading this thread a bit, we're going to give Gold Mobility a try on our next vacation. We were kind of disappointed with Buena Vista Scooters, so I'm hoping we have a better experience with GMS. Also, they were a bit cheaper, so that's a plus. Anyone know off hand what their delivery schedule is like for drop-off? Buena Vista was 8:30/1:30/6:30 for where we're staying.


Gold Mobility doesn't have a set schedule.  They will meet you, based on your schedule.  I was arriving at the resort at 12:30.  We scheduled meet up time for 12:30, they were there.  Magical Express and I weren't.  They stay in contact with you via text.  They waited over 15 minutes and still took the time to explain how to adjus t the scooter.

when returning scooter, they were waiting and I was running a little late.  No problems, no "anger".  They even offered to help me get out of scooter.

They will contact you the night before by text to confirm your scheduled arrival.  If it changes and you know, let them know.  They even took a secondary phone number (my daughters) and texted her as well, to make sure I was able to get the service I need.

I have nothing but good to say about this company and their employes!!


----------



## Lewisc

The second scooter location on some buses requires removing the basket.
edited to add:
To be clear.  The scooter with the back basket exceeds Disney's size limits.  The Gold Mobility delivery person made that clear.  You loosen two thumb nuts and the basket slides off.  It has handles.  Not a big deal if the scooter rider has an able body companion.  Probably a big deal if the scooter rider is solo.

The basket also had to come off on one of the boats in EPCOT, the boat going from FW to WS.  Again there were many scooters on board.  Might not have been an issue if thee were only one scootter.


----------



## Evita_W

Lizgistix said:


> After reading this thread a bit, we're going to give Gold Mobility a try on our next vacation. We were kind of disappointed with Buena Vista Scooters, so I'm hoping we have a better experience with GMS. Also, they were a bit cheaper, so that's a plus. Anyone know off hand what their delivery schedule is like for drop-off? Buena Vista was 8:30/1:30/6:30 for where we're staying.


They meet you at Magical Express when you arrive and just before Magical Express picks you up when you leave. This unless you have extremely early or late flights (I think they deliver until 10 PM and begin at 6 AM or something like that), then you would have to work something out with them, but for the 90% that arrive during normal hours, they meet on your schedule. They don't do drop off windows or scheduled times, they will text you the night before to confirm.

If you aren't coming on Magical Express, just tell them when you want delivery.


----------



## lanejudy

Lizgistix said:


> Anyone know off hand what their delivery schedule is like for drop-off?



Buena Vista is the only scooter vendor that I've heard instituted a delivery schedule.  To my knowledge, other vendors will work with you directly. 

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## eeyoreandtink

I have a question. The earliest time to select online for drop off with gold is 7am. Is it possible to get a drop off at 6:30 am? We are spending our first night off site and want to make morning EMH our first park day so we plan to park at AKL at 6:15 or so and get a bus.


----------



## Lewisc

eeyoreandtink said:


> I have a question. The earliest time to select online for drop off with gold is 7am. Is it possible to get a drop off at 6:30 am? We are spending our first night off site and want to make morning EMH our first park day so we plan to park at AKL at 6:15 or so and get a bus.


Call and ask, if Gold can't deliver that early why not have gold deliver to your offsite location the previous day or night?


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Lewisc said:


> Call and ask, if Gold can't deliver that early why not have gold deliver to your offsite location the previous day or night?


They can’t do before 7. I do t think the scooter will fit in the car with all our luggage. Oh well, it was worth a shot!


----------



## Lewisc

How far is your offsite hotel from AKL?
Could you make 2 trips? Have some of your group take Uber or Lyft.

Just a thought.


----------



## eeyoreandtink

Might work. We will take a look.


----------



## SueM in MN

Closing this thread as it has become free advertising for a vendor.
We have been asked not to post or allow links to vendors who are not sponsors to the DIS site.


----------

